# IUI Girl's Turned IVF - Part 64



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

Happy chatting 

May all your dreams come true

love to all
Emxx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Woohoo we have got a new home ladies!! How fab!

Zuri - yes Kat is right, the 80's night might be fun. You will have to get dressed up as Madonna or something  

Kat - Egypt or Tukey sounds fantastic - I haven't been to them either. You may not need this holiday though as you may be preggars!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nicksy said:


> Woohoo we have got a new home ladies!! How fab!


Yes a lovely shiny new home to fill with everyones  

Em


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Woohooo a lovely new home  

thanks Em

Nicksy - I hope so   xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

wow can't believe we have a new home! not sure i have been on this thread long enough yet to experience a new home!

My hubby has sh!te taste in music and loves old stuff and while it would be fun I just can;t be @rsed, start jabbing today so wont be able to drink and also some friends are coming who i've not heard a thing from since i texted to say IVF didn't work and I am really upset and hurt by them but will have to be all smiles and nicey nicey - I'm not good socialising without a drink!! oh dear!

Wonder how Wiggy is getting on! 

x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice new (lucky) home for all of us    Thanks Em 

Sue - brilliant news!!! Got my fingers and toes crossed for you hun!! So exciting. Good luck     (you won't need it, you'll be our first bfp!!) 

Kat, the aerobics paid off - I lost a lb! phew! Amazing really considering I pigged out all weekend ... ehhh, and Monday and Tuesday too    We have just booked Italy in June - should be mid-20s... perfect for my freckly pale skin!! 

Nicks, I think your tablets do the same thing as my sniffer. Another friend was on injections; which did the same thing too. I think it just depends on the clinic (who probably look at the prices etc when they decide what to go for). I didn't want the sniffer, cos I'd heard it gives you terrible headaches, but hey ho, at least there's more room in my fridge this way    And I can stick it in my handbag easily in the morning before I go to work - and don't have to start panicking about finding a quiet place to jab in the office!!  

Speaking of headaches; I did have a terrible one this morning about an hour after I sniffed. Then I remembered I need to drink lots and lots of water so had a litre or so and felt fine after that. I usually drink about 2 litres a day anyway, so I need to just try to remember to up that a bit! 

Zuri, I know what you mean... I think I have two types of friends. Those who seem to be unable to read/understand/reply to anything with the words "ivf" or "infertility" in it - they just ignore me completely!!! - and those who wish us well... I don't know why some people ignore it when I mention ivf; I guess they just don't know what to say??  

How's everyone else? Tomorrow is the weekend as I don't work Fridays; so I'm feeling chirpy, only one more day to go


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Hope youv'e all had a good day

I'm feeling really fat today had to dig out my baggy trousers this morning, all my others felt tight      had the worst headache today, think it might of been a mirgrain was in a meeting at work and couldnt focus on the writing on the paper    feeling a little better now DH met me from work 

Well back for another scan tomorrow dont like these early mornings have to be there for 7.30am 

Speak to you all soon

Twinkle x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Just a quick one from me to update you on Wiggys progress. Unfortunately her blast did not make the thaw so they could not proceed with the FET. Am truly gutted for her.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh no was just checking on to see how it went poor Wigs don't know what to say, so much hope and to be crushed...

Have you spoken to her Harriet? or has she posted on another thread?

If you speak again with her send her big hugs xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh no poor Wiggy, what a damn shame  

Yes Harriet will you pass on big hugs to her for us. When are we gonna get some good news on here? Come on Sue, we are all routing for you now and your little embie!!

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

she texted someone on the lister thread she hasn't been on personally, I think she is flying back home today


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning everyone.

Wiggy - I am so so sorry lovely, my thougths are with you


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

so so gutted for Wiggy - makes me worry even more that ours wont survive either! have been prepared for the worst but I am sure it will never soften the blow no matter how much you prepare yourself it might happen  

Wiggy lots of hugs and look after yourself, understand if you go awol for a while xx

Sue lots and lots of luck for ET today! yes Nicks is right all rooting for you now! then Nicks and Clomidia! we need some good luck on here

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wiggy hun, I am so sorry to hear that.  Sending you all the hugs in the world.  This really sucks.

Just going to have a shower, chill for a while and then off!

Sue


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

All the very best Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh no Wiggy, I'm so sad to read that... thinking of you. It never gets any easier, I'm so sorry.    

Sue, best of luck      Hope it all goes swimmingly!!  

Zuri, you gave me a fright when you said me and Nicks are next... eek! 
Hope everyone else is ok...


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Girls, I have just received my drugs  

All I can say is 'bloody hell' They have prescribed this cetrotide stuff and I don't like the look of the injections one little bit.  

Plus its cost nearly a grand!! DH nearly fainted when he had to pay  

Hi Clomidia - how are you hun - how is the sniffing going?

Sue - all the luck in the world honey!

Zuri - oohhhhh, your 80's night is nearly here - I bet you can't wait  

Harriet - How are you hun? 

Kat - hi lovely - are you ok? 

Twinkle - hope that your scan went ok this morning. 

Hi to everyone else  

I feel really bad for Wiggy as I know she was being really positive about the FET. She must be distraught. This bloomin rollercoaster that we are all on - its just not fair!

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Nicksy don't worry the injections are not too bad at all. Not sure what you are doing but I had to mix the menopur first and the mixing needles are much bigger than the injecting ones. When do you start stims?

Zuri: Try not to worry hun, easy for me to say I know! At least you have more than one frostie, wiggy unfortunately quite literally had all her eggs in one basket! And i got none to freeze so try not to worry

Sue: Hope the transfer is going well

Twinkle: How are you? Still feeling fat? I know how you feel I put on half a stone which I have now lost

Hi to everyone else. I am having such a pants day at work today and I wrote to my consultant requesting a referral and have heard nothing yet. They are being really slow and crap these days


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I know Harriet I am lucky but to be honest if my treatment was in the UK I may not have any frosties, they freeze any embryo at point of fertilisation where as in UK they freeze after the strongest have been transferred and whatever else has survived etc... its hard to explain but my 3 frosties don;t seem like real ones to me as the process is so different over here - I am still delighted to have them but just can not get my head around the system, hen they thaw mine I assume they will have to be left a day or so to split into cells as they were frozen before dividing into any cells - oh I dunno it's all so bloomin different here and the info I get from here is UK based so I have nothing to go on

anyway enough blabbing.....

Yes Nicks as harriet says the mixing needles for mixing the menopur are thicker - you transfer to a finer needle once you have mixed, will you be getting some lessons on what to do and how to do it before you start? hope you do!!

Wonder how Sue got on

xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Harriet & Zuri - the normal needles for the menopur ones are ok - I am used to them! It is the others that they have sent that I am not so sure about - oh well sod it eh? It's got to be done. I start stims around the 25th March I think. 

Sorry that you are having a pants day hun - what did you write to your consultant about lovey? What referral are you getting? 

Zuri - it is difficult that they do things differently over there with regards to the freezing. I don't suppose you have anything to go on. Have you found anyone on here that goes to your clinic by any chance? Anyways stay positive lovey, I know how difficult that is though  

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Nicksy: We are getting a referral for DNA fragmentation for DHs sperm, apparently this is sometimes the reason for poorly dividing embryos and as we had lost 5 by d3 this could be one of the trillion reasons. We are having to pay 350.0 for the pleasure mind you. TBH I am totally hacked off with it all, there always seems to be a never ending list of things that can go wrong, I thought after IVF we would have more answers instead we have more questions. Anyway enough whinging!

Zuri: I can understand why you are worried hun, it is a bit weird the way they do things there isn't it. But didn't you say your cons has a good success rate? Unfortunately you just have to trust and pray! but I know how difficult that is being a total control freak myself


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!!!

I am back and PUPO!!!!!

The woman who did the transfer said that she didn't think she would be seeing me again!!!!   

I have a scan piccie that they printed out a couple of minutes after the transfer and I can see a little white speck! 

Sending Wiggy lots and lots of hugs xxxx

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Sue - right take it easy now for the next 2 weeks and be a lady of leisure  x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Delighted to hear that Sue! Amazing that a week ago with only two eggs at EC it wasn't looking great and now look at ya - PUPO!! 

Nicks, deep breaths! You'll manage    I took a pic of all my drugs - for prosperity's sake! 
I'm grand myself. Not a bother really, this down reg thing is a doddle ...    hee hee... give me a couple of more days and see if I eat my words   (and possibly eat everyone and everything round me too) Didn't know you were paying for the ivf? Do you not get a freebie? 

I drove to Watford today - it took 10 minutes in the car and the whole time I was thinking "If I lived here - 10 minutes away! - I would get three go's for IVF on the nhs..." as it is I only get one. I hate the postcode lottery   

Harriet, I am hoping you get some answers soon. I hope this ivf gives us more answers too, but like you, it could just lead to more questions. Wish you luck with your appt. 

Zuri, as Harriet says, try not to worry... hard, we know! I hope you've got your 80s shoulder pads and big hair ready for the weekend...  

Big deep breaths ladies... we just need to take it one day at a time don't we, whether that's appointments, referrals, frosties, new cycles, sniffing, jabbing... we will get there


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clomidia love your attitude 

but enough about wigs and shoulder pads  really do not want to go and especially with hubby wearing a bloomin wig!

speaking of wigs just had a lovely chat with the wigster on ** - think she's popping on FF soon as she said she's feeling a bit better

Hi Twinks how did it go for you today?

Re post code lottery etc... and IVF I heard that it was going to be 3 goes nation wide now? not that i will ever have the benefit of it  still full price for me to pay over here in cheesy land  

x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone   

Sue great news, lots of luck hun    

Thanks for all of your good wishes, as you know things didn't go according to plan and unfortunately only 25% of our frostie survived the thaw so we were advised to abandon the transfer. I was told the thaw would be at about noon and that transfer would be 2.30pm and that they would only call if there was a problem. Well I was feeling so bright and breezy that we went out for a walk around, popping into a few shops here and there and was slowly making our way to the clinic. When the phone rang at 12.15 I was just filled with dread, I hadn't even realised the time. I was desperately hoping it was going to be someone else, but of course it wasn't, I was then willing them to tell me that it was ok but sadly not. So there was me crying on a street corner and having to give the phone to dh because I just couldn't speak - so dignified. 
Anyway we decided to go to the clinic anyway, we had lots of blood taken for all sorts of tests, nk cells, cycstic fibrosis, chromosomal studies etc. Hopefully we will get the results back next wk which is when AF is due to start, and hopefully will start a new fresh cycle then as well. Can't really face it at the moment tbh but I don't want to wait any longer, just the thought of the ocp for a couple of weeks makes me feel ill.

Am feeling much better than I was, thanks to nattering with Zuri on **, I've been upset and am now at the incredibly p'd off stage. Going to lay low for a while at home so that I don't end up offending my friends    

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

for Wigs xxxx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi to all

just looged on so soory to hear your news wiggywoo want to send you lots of                       

Had my 2nd stimms scan this morning, i now have 10 follicles on my left side the largest 1.6cm and 12 on my right side largest 1.8cm, been told to drink plenty as now at risk of OHSS    (dont they realise the more i drink the more i need the toilet, when im in the office at work they look at me funny when i run to the toilet every 5 minutes  ) back on saturday for another scan then hopefully EC on monday, scared now it seems to be happening   just thinking this is our only go and if it doesnt work     i know i need to think positive  

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Twinkle that's an amazing crop of follies!   well done! I only ever got 9  can't believe you'll be having EC Monday it's come round so fast! So many pupo ladies - so I was wrong earlier - now all rooting for Sue and Twinks for some good news then nicks and clom  xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes more BIG HUGS winging their way to Wiggy! I am soooo sorry honey but glad that you are jumping back on the bandwagon for another go. 

Clom is completely right (love your attitude too hun) we have to take one day at a time. What a good idea to take a photo of your drugs, I might do that and email it to all my fertile friends and relatives to show them what we have to go through   We don't get any NHS goes as DH as a DS from previous relationship (don't get me started on all of that!!)  

Hi Zuri - I can tell that you are looking forward to the 80's do really   

Twinkle - you will be absolutely fine hun. Your going to be our 2nd BFP lady after Sue  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Zuri - feeling really bloated, came home at lunch time and worked from home hoping to do the same tomorrow

Nicksy - thanks, its amazing how fast it all comes round

Good idea about taking a photo of all the drugs wished i had done that, not sure what il do at 7.30 in the evening when i dont need to inject anymore    really not looking forward to te pessaries    when DH first saw them he said you'll never be able to swallow them the look on his face when i told him where they had to go, but keep telling myself it'll all be worth while when it works          

Twinkle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Morning ladies! 

Yes, taking it easy today.  Had breakfast, laid in bed finishing my PD James book, just had a shower and later I am going to have a Sims afternoon!

Clomidia – Zuri is right, you have a great attitude!  I remember telling my mum about all my drugs and she was rather surprised!

Wiggy – I am glad you had a lot of tests done, hopefully the results (whichever way) will help with your next cycle.  You don’t have to lie low, we are always here if you want a rant or the hugest cyber hug.

Twinkle – amazing excellent news!!!  Sending you all the positive vibes in the world – IT WILL WORK!  Good luck with the scan tomorrow and EC on Monday.  Oh your poor hubby when you told him about the pessaries!  I don’t know why I find them worse than the injections, they don’t hurt (although occasionally I have some spotting – tmi!), perhaps it is just the intrusiveness of them.  You are right, it will all be worth it in the end, my lining was a lot thicker than it was on my last scan.  

Sending everyone the hugest hugs 

Sue


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

I have been in Birmingham all day - just wanted to pop on and wish you all a good weekend. I am popping off now for a night out in Chester - don't worry only a meal (no alcohol allowed for me  )

Zuri - enjoy your 80's night  

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Of course, Zuri, you've got your 80's night tonight      I'm sure you'll have a good time, let's face it you're not expecting it to be great so it can only get better really    

Oohh Nicksy have a lovely meal out, we spent a day in Chester a year or so ago and it seems like a lovely town, or is it a city    You can tell I'm not worldly-wise can't you!

Twinkle, I do sympathise, that horrible bloated feeling when everything is uncomfortable. Hoping you don't have many bumpy roads around your way - I found that car journeys could be really painful. Just concentrate on those lovely eggs inside all nicely ripening ready for action in a few days time     Hope the scan goes well tomorrow, I suppose all being well that you'll be doing your trigger shot tomorrow night ready for ec on Monday. As we've said before ec is the best bit for me, coming around in that lovely haze and having a proper excuse for staying in bed being pampered all day     Don't forget to let us know how you get on tomorrow though   

And how's our PUPO lady Sue, taking it easy or pretending everythings normal?

Well ladies, having said that I was going to treat the FET (had it happened) as a normal cycle and not doing / eating / drinking anything special I'm now thinking about back tracking on that    A friend has told me about a chinese doctor here that has an excellent reputation for treating patients undergoing fertility treatment with herbs and acupuncture. Now that I know this I can't leave it so I went to see him this afternoon to find out more, in all honesty he was ok, offended me a little bit, I'm quite hairy and have some hair on my upper lip which I usually keep bleached but haven't got around to it lately anyone would think I was one step away from being a gorilla, anyway he said my oestragen and progesterone were out of balance. I came away £55 worth of herbs to take and an appointment for some acupuncture next week    What do you girls think?? Am I being really weak and talked in to it or do you think that it really does help, just not sure really and I think that I'm probably easily swayed at the moment.

Going to sit in and watch Comic Relief tonight, better get the tissues ready!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

Just a quickie from me as I'm wrecked! But really wanted to say hi to you all and send lots of     to Wiggy.  
And lots of     to Twinkle for EC! 
How are you all? I've had a lovely lovely day, up at 7am and took the dog for a long walk in the park, then went to clinic for our counselling appointment - I have to say it went really well and both dh and I came away feeling very supported and encouraged. She made us feel like we are really approaching this the right way and with the right attitude and we both felt relieved and a bit boosted I suppose. It was good to talk    So we're back again for another one in 3 weeks when we have our scan, it'll be interesting to see if I'm as laid back at that one - haha! 
Anyway, after that we went for a FABULOUS lunch at a michelan starred restaurant - it was wonderful!!! I was very naughty though and had a glass of bubbles with my lunch   !! - and then went to Fortnum and Masons and bought some nice truffles for tonight in front of the tv! Then we visited friends and took our dogs for long, long walks this afternoon and just got back half an hour ago... all in all a really happy day  

Heyho, nuff about me - Twinkle, me and dh laughed so much at your dh's response to the pessaries!!   Good luck hun!! 
Nicks, how's my cycle buddy?? Any side effects yet? It's so unfair that you can't get funding  
Sue, how are you doing? 
Kat, how are you lovely lady? 
Zuri, hope you're having a blast! 
And everyone else ... big hello and   

You're all v sweet to say such lovely things about my attitude    The counsellor was very lovely too and said we seemed to have such a good approach to it all.  I couldn't do it without dh, though, I think if he could do the drugs instead of me he would, bless.  

I will post my drugs pic on ** at some stage - might post it here too! It doesn't look too bad really as the d-r is just two wee boxes of sniffer, far less impressive than a fortnight supplies for jabbing 

Have a lovely weekend all... (and so much for my brief post!!)


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Forgot to add... Wiggy, I swear by acupuncture, it totally relaxes me and chills me out and I'm having it fortnightly at the moment but will up that to two sessions in the week of ec/et (if we get that far  ) But as for the herbs and things, I don't really go for them. I hear they taste and smell horrible and am not sure they help that much... but that's only my opinion  
I also think £50 is extortionate     
FWIW, I pay £32 for an hour acup. session 

Cx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a quickie girls before i head out skiing

80's night was actually great fun!! felt a bit out of it as i was sober and we were with a gang of about 12 and everyone was hammered including hubby who had a stupid long blonde wig on and was jumping around like he was zebadee

Saw Cutting Crew, Carol Decker, Nik Kershaw, Paul Young, Kid Creole and the Coconuts!!?? had no idea who he was but he sang Annie I'm not your daddy then it all came back  and lastly Rick Astley! so so funny! venue wasn't a sell out and it was all quite sad and pathetic but great fun!

Wiggy I had acupuncture on last cycle but haven't gone back fro this, not sure why - not for any reason than it takes 2 buses and a train and a walk to get there and I was getting fed up of the journey so I just got lazy and haevn't gone back so will be interesting to see outcome of this FET if it goes ahead - never done herbs because she didn't offer them but not sure if I could stomach them

My acupuncturist charges 120CHF an hour which is about £72 which is a lot but i also have an additional Natura insurance here for alternative health stuff and they pay 75% of the bill so we only end up paying about £20

I also have been on a health kick since last IVF and am dieting and trying to be a whole lot healthier so will also be interesting to see if that has an effect too - I ate rubbish on the the last IVF

Twinkle - hope you're feeling less bloated

Clomidia - your day sounds very posh, swish and lovely

Morning Nicks xxx

Sue hope you're enjoying putting your feet up x

Right better go and get ready - beautiful sunny day here today so should be a lovely day up in the mountains

xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Thankyou for your kind wishes

Came away from scan this morning feeling a little deflated   saw a different nurse and although i have about 22 follicles this nurse said there are only 7 that are above 1.3cm, nothing has ever been mentioned about a minimum size before does that mean they will only collect the 7? 

Twinkle


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello to all

Well the nurse rang back this afternoon im to go in at 9am on monday morning for EC   just about to do my trigger shot in a minute

Speak to you all soon

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

wow!! good luck tomorrow Twinkle, hope they et lots of eggs, I only had about 9 follicles (I think) only got 9 eggs anyway - on last scan he only measured about 3 that were big but got 9 eggs, 7 mature and 6 fertlised so I think from 22 follicles you should get a decent amount of mature eggs but don.t expect 22 good eggs there are always going to be ones that are small and not mature

But lots of luck x


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Zuri 

Think i just panicked a bit the thought of having 22 follicles thought we had good chances but when she only mentioned 7 bigger enough i panicked that if some arent good enough and some dont mature and fertilize, think its just too much going round in my head     oh well cant change things now took all the drugs and will just have to wait and see

Twinkle x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Twinkle, good luck for tomorrow. Remember, sometimes it can be quality over quantity - some people get a bfp when they've collected only 2 eggs; it's all in the lap of the gods so just keep positive    

Zuri, delighted you had a good night! But feck, I'm after eating LOADS of chocolate this weekend. I blame pmt    (and F&M's gorgeous truffles). I woke up at 5am with period cramps this morning, but they eventually eased off and it helped that I've been out for a walk in this lovely sunshine. AF not here yet but expecting her soon. I really hope it's today as I've to be up at 5.30 tomorrow for work and I don't want AF pains on top of my early start... 

So that's my excuse for eating rubbish the last two days - now I've sent dh off to Sainsburys under orders to get loads of fruit and healthy stuff for me...  

I wanted to go to sleep at 9pm last night... is that normal


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom I have been really unhealthy also! been on a diet since beginning of Feb and been doing really well - we then went skiing yesterday and hubby said he fancied a fondu when we got home so we polished off a cheese fondu between us with bread potatoes and meat balls, felt so unhealthy and guilty!! just hope i burned a bit of it off skiing! 

Twinkle - I really am a firm believe in quality of quantity - my personal opinion is that its a bit wrong and unnatural to be trying to get 20+ follicls and I do think some clinics are a bit aggressive with the drugs, my clinic here don't like to get more than 12 as he really disagrees with putting women at risk of OHSS plus he believe better quality of eggs from fewer follicles, so..... i really think 7 good size follicles sounds good for you and I would bet that you get maybe 11 to 12 good eggs which is a great great number, I know some ladies who struggle to get 2 - I was over the moon at getting 9 eggs when I was told originally i;d be lucky to get 5! and i have 3 frosties so keep the fait I am convinced you'll have a good outcome, lots and lots of luck tomorrow x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wiggy - I agree, my memories of Chester are of a very pretty city. Have you checked out the complimentary therapies section of the site, they should have more info on Chinese medicine and acupuncture - CLICK HERE I want to do acupuncture at some point as I will kick myself and blame myself later that I didn't do absolutely everything possible, but as DH will lose his job at the end of the month, the €60 is unaffordable at the moment.

Twinkle - good luck for Monday! I can honestly say with hand on heart, that there is absolutely nothing to worry about. I only had one fertilised and when I posted that I heard of loads of ladies who had successful pregnancies from one embie. I am sure with a crop of 22 you are bound to get more than me, I only had 4 follies.

Clomidia - sounds like you had a perfect day on Friday!

Zuri - talk about a blast from the past! It was weird, I haven't heard of Kid Creole for years and you mentioned him and then I saw a clip of him on TV this morning! I am back on the healthy eating after fish and chips after ET!

Well, the 2ww panic has set in. But at least I am better than I was for the first IUI, I had panic attacks then. I am not laying in bed all day, I am moving around, doing things. Friday and Saturday I did a bit of cross stitch, watched TV, went to supermarket etc, nothing too strenuous. We walked to the garden centre today, it is only 10 minutes down the road. I got stuck in a sitting hammock there and DH had to help me out, I hope that didn't do any damage! I am constantly thinking that whatever I do is going to have some effect, and DH is constantly telling me not to be silly! The clinic said to do what I would normally do, just not lift heavy stuff. At the moment I just can't get it out of my mind. I don't feel any different, no symptoms, which I think isn't good (but I know of a lot of people who had a BFP and didn't have symptoms). I am not going on the 2ww section or it will make me more paranoid. I just want this to work so bad. I just can't get my mind off it.

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Zuri, Clomid and Wraakgodin

Thanks for your replys, think im just nervious been alone this weekend DH working think my mind is just working overtime, Think im just scared this is our only chance i know there loads of woman in the same position. 

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Twinkle, wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, sorry to hear that you've been alone this weekend worrying, but really I'm sure you have nothing to worry about, you will be fine. If 7 is the minimum number of eggs I would be very pleased with that as I'm sure everyone else would be, but it sounds as if there could be more. I'm sure that you'll be told this tomorrow but remember to drink lots and lots of water post ec, you'll need to reduce this risk of ohss which I believe can be very nasty. 

I'll be checking to see how you get on but might not be able to post until the evening.

Just a quick one from me today ladies, feeling a bit icky at the moment, been fine all day and now using the lap top is making me feel like I have motion sickness. Dh was ill a few weeks ago and mil this week so hope I'm not coming down with something.

Hope you've all had lovely weekends, xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Wiggywoo thanks for your wishes, think my mind just works overtime sometimes and i get carried away that nothing ever goes right for me    

On here at minute just trying to keep my mind busy while waiting for the time to go in, feeling really sick with nerves DH has sat and ate toast this morning   when i cant have any, not usually bothered in the morning but think its because i know i cant have anything. 

I'll speak to you all later and let you know how i got on

Twinkle xXx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

good luck twinks! can't believ today is the day! it comes round so fast

Wiggy how you doing   

hope everyone had a good weekend, I hear spring arrived for you all? had a nice weekend here too but today is glorious, makes me want to get my bike out

Popping to docs in a mo to get tetanus jab - anyone know if its ok to have tetanus jabs etc... while stimming or potentially close to a pregnancy?

x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies how are you all? xx

Well we went for our scan on Fri and it showed one little follie 1.3cm and the cyst I had last month was getting smaller (thank god).  The nurse said that I would have to go back today for another scan to see how my follie was growing today.  Well anyway to cut a long story short DH & I had a good old chat in the waiting room and have decided to have a little rest from treatment for 2 months and chill out.  We still have our IVF appointment on Wed morning, which obviously we will still go to and hopefully we will meet their criteria and get popped on the waiting list.  After leaving the hospital on Fri DH & I thought we needed a well deserved break so we have booked a lovely holiday at the end of May and I can't wait.  Anyway enough of me xx

Hi to Zuri, Sue, Nicksy, Harriet, Twinkle, Wiggywoo, Clomidia and everyone else.  

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Zuri: They usually recommend not to have a vaccination if you are planning to get pg, they usually say leave it 3 months. The reason being is that your immune system is suppressed whilst you pg. That said its not the end of the world if you have already gone. I have attached a link for you

http://my.clevelandclinic.org/healthy_living/Pregnancy/hic_Vaccination_During_Pregnancy.aspx

Wiggy: How are you feeling hun? Apart from the nausea that is. Re: Your question on chinese medicine, I did see Dr Zhai in Harley st for 6 months, drank the awful tea, had acupuncture and paid a fortune. I obviously didn't get pg and i'm not convinced it made much of a difference. However my FSH did drop 14 - 11, and I had no side effects to IVF drugs and responded really well for someone with high FSH. Take from that what you will. Have just read back and realised its not very helpful!

When are you planning on going again with number 3? I am thinking potentially April or May? Whichever it needs to be done and dusted by 12th June as i'm going on hol with friends and I don't want to be on the 2ww then. I am hoping to start taking the OCP beginning of Apr and have pill scan for bout 3rd week in April but have no idea how busy the Lister are

Nicksy: Helloo - where are you with treatment? Still down regging?

Twinkle: Masses of luck today, don't worry you will have a lovely sleep

Sue: How are you bearing up, when is OTD?

Kat: Good idea to take a break from treatment. We did the same last year. Where are you off to?

Am going to collect my test results from the GP today, i'm sure that they will be annoyingly normal! Then off to the hospital tomorrow for DNA karyotyping

/links


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Harriet - How are you lovely - I am sure your test results will be fine    We are off to Turkey 5* all inc - can't wait, so I am now on one big fat diet


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Sorry to be a pain, I've got a few questions I'm afraid    though, tbh they're pretty irrelevant anyway! I just posted this on the Lister thread but wondered if you could help?

I shall explain, for the natural FET (that didn’t happen) I was scanned on CD 2 & 9 to monitor ovulation. On Fri CD9 the nurses told me to arrange another scan for Tues CD 13, despite me saying that from my previous cycles I thought that I would be ovulating that day and that it would be too late to do the trigger shot to time ovulation. The nurses said that the measurements of my lead follie were too small on CD9 to be ovulating then and to go ahead with the scan on Tues CD 13. 
On Mon CD12 I had ewcm which is my indication that ovulation is imminent. I tried to call the nurses to let them know but they basically said not to panic. 
By Tues CD13 I went ahead with my scan, my consultant (I’m a satellite patient, not based in London) didn’t say anything about ovulation so I just assumed that I got it wrong. The nurses told me later that day that I should do the trigger shot that night which was Tuesday 3rd March. I thought this would mean that I would ovulate on Thursday 5th March?

Yesterday, Sunday CD25, I had some brown blood and today fresh red blood so AF is almost here. My understanding is that AF arrives 13/14 days after ovulation (I am normally a 27 day cycle) and therefore if this is correct I was ovulating when I thought and that the trigger shot was too late. I know that it doesn’t really matter know as it never went ahead – would be interesting if it had as it is possible that my embie would have been put back too late. However, it all helps me have a clearer understanding. And also, perhaps my eggs are too immature when I ovulate naturally and maybe that is part of why we have never been successful, naturally that is. I suppose it doesn’t matter with ICSI as the d/r prevents ovulating early.

I was hoping to be starting with this cycle but not sure if it has come too early now?? Will have to call this afternoon to find out more......

Will catch up later properly


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Wiggy - sorry I can't really help with your question as I don;t really know enough but yes my period always arrives around 14 days after ovulation - i don;t know much about EWCM (what does this mean anyway? I keep reading and assume its a discharge but no idea what it stands for) and also have no idea about different types of EWCM around ovulation anyway maybe talk to your consultant about it and see what they have to say - its an interesting theory though about maybe not having mature eggs when ovulating which is why its not happened naturally? are you unexplained IF?

Hi Kat - understand about taking some time off, you have been back to back with the IUI so its prob a good idea - where abouts in Turkey are you going? my parents go to Olu Deniz every year to a 5 star hotel there and love it! they even go twice a year if they can! lucky gits!

Twinks hope EC went well and you enjoyed the sedation/GE 

Hi Nicks, where are you? 

Harriet - thanks for the info, had th jabs anyway discussed with Doc and he said the ones i needed were Ok, too ate to worry now so wont scare myself looking at the link  but thanks for sending it to me tho much appreciated - hope the test results giv you some answers, what are the tests for?

Ho Clomidia - how's it going?

Sue - are you hanging on in there on your 2WW? hope you are not going   any twinges? when is OTD?

xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Wiggie

I'm a big believer in trusting your own instincts. I think you may indeed be right that you ovulated earlier than expected, and thus, your timing might have been off...

I have had a very similar experience to you, in that I ovulate quite early in cycles (sometimes have cycles as short as 24 days) and I apologise now for the long-winded story but... I KNOW - from all the signs, twinges etc - when I ovulate and that my LP is 15 days (Luteal Phase - time between ov and AF). Of course, every persons LP is different, and yours could be 10, 15 or 20 days, it all depends on your cycles, but you seem pretty sure from the signs etc that it's 14 days or so. So I would go with that.

For me, on a 27-day cycle, which is my usual, because I have a 15 day LP I know then that I ovulated on day 12. On our first IUI I was convinced I ovulated BEFORE I took the trigger, but I went ahead and did it anyway because I didn't trust myself enough to speak up at the time. When my AF arrived exactly 15 days after the day I THOUGHT I ovulated - and not 15 days after insemination - I then realised I was right. I discussed my concerns in depth with my clinic nurse and she took them on board and suggested that they monitor ovulation not just with scans but also with blood tests.

So, that's what we did for the second IUI. I remember having my second scan on around day 10 and saying to the nurse (a different one) "I think I'm going to ovulate in the next day or so", again, following the signs I felt. This was on a Weds. She said no, don't worry, we'll probably have you in for another scan on Friday... well, guess what, I got a call to say I was to go in for the IUI the next day, and not to even bother with the trigger as it was all happening naturally. Despite the scan showing a large 17mm follicle, that they thought might grow further, the bloods came back and showed that I was ALREADY surging!! [Incidentally, this was the one cycle where we had the chem pg too. AF arrived about 20 days later. Not a coincidence by my reckoning.]

Our third cycle unfortunately resulted in a Sunday scan on day 10, and I was again concerned I was surging naturally, but they said they couldn't do the bloods as the results wouldn't be back til at least Mon PM. So that consultant had to go with instinct and experience and he said to take the trigger that night and they would do the IUI on the Tues morning. With hindsight, I wanted to do it Mon PM, to be honest, and was gutted to feel OV pains on the Monday evening. AF arrived again 15 days after when I thought I ovulated...

So I guess this is a very long-winded way of saying you need to stick with your instinct. They CAN do bloods to check for natural surges, and they should take your feelings and opinions into consideration. I didn't kick up a big fuss, I just told them how I felt and they suggested the best thing was to go with bloods as well. As a result of which, I felt much more reassured that the timing was perfect for cycle 2. And of course, less stressed, too. I am glad I'm on the long protocol for ivf as I believe (I could be wrong though) that this will stop early ovulation, although I'll be monitoring my own body carefully and will speak up if I've any concerns.

In terms of follicle maturity, this was also a concern of mine as I only really get to day 10 on stimulated cycles, but there's nothing I've been able to do about that so far; I'm hoping this ivf cycle might shed some light on that side of things.

HTH... and answers some of your Qs? ...and again, sorry to go on and on, but I feel really strongly that we are the best judges of our own bodies at times and we need to have input into our own care. If you're not happy, speak up. It is so important that we have the best care and confidence in our practitioners...

*steps off pedestal gingerly* 

So, how's everyone else? 
Kat, holiday sounds fab. Glad you are both happy to take time out. Wish you lots of lovely, relaxing down-time!! 
Zuri, I'm sure all that skiing off-set the fondu somehow!!! Had yummy fruit last night (with the last of my chocolates... ahhh!!) 
Nicks, how's u? 
Twinkle, can't wait to hear how you got on...  
Sue, sorry to hear the 2ww is tough, thinking of you and sending loads of positive thoughts   
Harriet, good luck with the tests  

Ladies, AF arrived yesterday - well, spotting yesterday and full AF today - sorry if this is a stupid Q but should it last longer than normal as I'm down-regging? I'm starting to get slightly paranoid that I'm not doing it properly... 

*Edited to add: Zuri, EWCM is Egg White Cervical Mucus ... yes, really! Sounds lovely doesn't it  It's the change in your cervical "fluid" (or mucus) from white to a kind of egg-white clear that indicates you are about to ovulate... apparently, the wee sperm love it


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi

Were back from EC spent a hour nodding on settee, we managed to get 14 eggs and now waiting for the call tomorrow, just resting on settee as feeling tender and sore 

catch up with you all later when i feel alittle more human 

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

wow wow wow!! 14 eggs is amazing, bumper crop and there was you worrying!! I am sure from 14 eggs you will at least get 9 embies!! thats fantastic news well done x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wiggy – hope you feel better soon.  I am not an expert, but my understanding is that AF turns up 14 days after ovulation.  What you are saying sounds totally logical.  Did you speak to them?

Zuri – I was really conscientious about getting my tetanus jab in England.  I remember my great aunt getting Tetanus in her 80s and she was in a coma for 6 weeks, but against the odds she recovered.  That same day dad marched us to the doctors to get the injection!  But when I went to the docs here I was told that they don’t give them – weird.

Kat – I think you have made a good decision there, it is very tempting to go on month after month with the treatment, but very sensible to take a step back and look at the bigger picture.  When I had a break between IUI and IVF I realized how much I actually needed the break!  We took time out to just chill and spend time together and not think about ttc, treatment, drugs etc etc.  Oooh, Turkey in a 5* hotel sounds lovely!  I love Turkish food!

Twinkle – excellent news – 14 eggs!!  I will keep everything crossed that they do well overnight.  You take care of yourself, ok?  Sending you loads of                        

Harriet – nice to see you here!  Were the test results ok?  Good luck tomorrow!  OTD is 27 March.

Not twinges yet Zuri, unfortunately.  TMI warning….. I am having cramps but they feel more IBS than IVF, I assume IVF twinges would be higher up.  Perhaps they are a reaction to the pessies.  I have been really busy at work today so that has taken my mind off things.  I have one person who whenever the topic of my treatment comes up she mentions a friend of ours that gave up with treatment and then a couple of months later conceived naturally, “just relax and it will happen naturally”!!!!  grrrrrr!  

Clomidia  - thanks for the  

Sending love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

HI Sue if you are having IBS symptoms then it sounds to me like its the pessaries, they played havoc with me, felt quite poorly for the first week and it was hell going to the loo, the pain was horrendous! not looking forward to starting them again at the end of this week 

wishing you lots and lots of luck Sue - got a good feeling about it 

x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi   

Clomidia thanks for replying   It's so good to hear of someone else that knows exactly what I mean. Although my cycle was monitored by scan there were no blood tests, thanks for the tip, if we find ourselves in this situation again I will insist on blood tests aswell. On the ICSI cycles we have done there have been blood tests and I have continued d/regging whilst stimming so I have never ovulated early then. On my first IUI I was convinced that I ovulated early then but now, like you, I am getting better at speaking up and each time something happens and I learn more I get more confident and question the advice from the experts. To be honest we're not really that sure of the reason for our if, I did have some endo which was removed, DH's swimmers aren't great but none of these are things that should prevent our ICSI cycles from working but I suppose they could stop us conceiving naturally. Thanks again   
Oh, btw, we pay about £40 per acu session which is fairly standard here. Not doing that well with the herbs at the moment but going to carry on, nothing ventured nothing gained I suppose.

Twinkle, that is fantastic, well done you for nurturing so many lovely eggs    Take it easy now and give yourself plenty of time to recover. Will they call you in the morning to tell you how many have fertilised? Will you have ET on day 2, Wed? Last question! Are you having IVF or ICSI?

Harriet, hi, hope you're ok    Do you mind me asking which tests you have had done? Dh and I had lots of blood taken last week for a whole range of tests and are just awaiting the results. We both had chromosome karyotype, chromosome Y deletions, cystic fibrosis carrier screening and I also had NK cells assay. I know this as we had the invoice for them today (gulp!) and they are listed on there! I also had the thromophilia screening and antithyroid antibodies tests lsat Nov and they came back clear. I'm not sure if there are other tests or if this basically covers everything, I don't necessarily want any more done at this stage but thought that as we are at the same clinic it would be interesting to see if they are suggesting the same to each of us. 
Having said that they nurse did double check last week that we were supposed to have them all taken as she did say it was unusual to have so many done at the same time.
Did you decide when to do your next cycle? AF has arrived, CD1 is today and I really want to go with this cycle, I've been trying to figure out when EC would be and it would work ok for us if we could start now. Problem is I haven't been prescribed a protocol or anything, I'm trying to speak to Dr Thum tomorrow and hoping that he is happy to arrange it over the phone and that I can start with the OCP pending the test results. I'll be taking the OCP for almost 3 weeks so presumably if anything comes up on the results there will be time to tweak the protocol if need be.    

Zuri, you day skiing followed by a fondue is another perfect day for me    Is your FET soon, next week maybe?? Sorry for being so useless and not knowing    
Pleased that you ended up having a good time at the 80's night, you've got another gig coming up haven't you? How's work, are things still busy with that new contract?

Nicksy, hi hun, how are you? I'm sorry I know that I should know this as we mention it almost daily but is it this week you start with your meds? Hope you had a lovely night out in Chester the other day   

Kat, I think that you're making the right decision by having a break, not only the IUI but a proper break away from it all. We did exactly the same after 3 back-to-back IUI's last year and went away for a while, it was the best thing we did and came back with a new energy to start down the ICSI / IVF road. Hope the consulation goes well this week. 

Sue, thinking of you, the cyclogest isn't very nice is it    I'm always bloated and windy - or should I say windier - when I'm taking that    Difficult I know but try not to over analyse otherwise you'll have driven yourself completely insane by the time it's almost test day. (I should point out that I can never follow my own advice on the 2ww though    )

Think I've remembered you all and haven't forgotten anyone    Hi to Spooks, Zoie, Jilly, Zarzar and anyone else that comes on from time to time and might be lurking


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Wiggs - I have a scan on Thursday and I am thinking FET might be saturday!!! coming round really quick!

Finished that job today and all invoiced so hopefully money will drop in in 30 days time just in time for a new cycle 

Yes got Killers on Wed night looking forward to it - saw them last year in a smaller venue which was ace, they're in the stadium this time which is rubbish but good thing is it's only a ten min walk from our flat so very easy to get to 

Hope you an start on this cycle Wiggy

xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for all ypur positive thoughts

wiggywoo - yes there calling tomorrow to say how many have fertilised, not sure when ET will be yet although they have mentioned Wednesday, and were having IVF 

Zuri - gosh you time has come round so fast

twinkle x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Twinkle, brilliant news - loadsa eggies   Good luck tomorrow  

Wiggy, glad I made sense to you    You're right, we do have to trust ourselves and speak up when we're not sure. It sounds like you've had a barrage of tests! 

Zuri - next weekend    How'd I miss that?? SO EXCITED for ya


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom prob missed it as i'm not really discussing it much as i feel its prob a bit of a waste of time, not really taking it seriously  - i explained in previous posts re the freezing laws here so i feel that the chances of it working are extremely low therefore just not really thinking about it, plus not seen doc at all since starting so it also doesn;t feel real, have first and only scan on Thurs to check lining then FET soon after

Thats if the 3 embies survive thaw and devide


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow Zuri, you probably don't think it but your FET seems to have come around really quickly    I'm sure it will be fine but I understand why you're not feeling too hopeful. So jealous of the Killers on Wednesday, you do get to do some great things in Zurich, do you think you'll live there for a long time? Still having itchy feet about wanting to live somewhere else but I couldn't leave my cat, she'll always come first  

Good luck for tomorrow Twinkle, fingers crossed for lots of fertilised eggs tomorrow    How are you feeling, starting to feel normal again ??

Anyone heard from Nicksy


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I know Wiggy it has come round quick

Yes we see ourselves here long term, and we brought our dog and lots of people move here with their cats so it can be done 

I feel like we do nothing here and waste time but the past few weeks with the skiing has meant we have been doing a bit more which is great, we do get to see lots of gigs though which is heaven for me because I love my music, get to see some great bands in tiny tiny 300 people capacity venues and its muso heaven 

When we first moved here we were sight seeing every weekend but we are in our 4th year now and we have seen and done everything it feels plus nothing feels new and exciting anymore  but still prefer to be here than the UK 

Hmm wonder if Nicks is OK 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Zuri – in some ways I am glad the pain I am feeling is “normal”, but on the other hand, I would rather not have it at all!  You are joking…. FET on Saturday?  That has come round really quickly!  I have got everything crossed for the thaw.  Have fun at the Killers, they were booked to play Amsterdam ArenA last week but it was cancelled due to a bomb scare.  Saw my bro wrote on his ******** wall yesterday that he has just bought tickets to Razerlight in California for £7!!!  Either they are desperate to break America or his seat is in the car park!  

Wiggy – yes, I am windier as well!  Not going mental on a 2ww is easier said than done!   I have a long day at work today (start at 7am and I have to wait for my boss to come back from a business meeting at 6pm, so I might do a 12 hour day!) so hopefully today will go quickly without dwelling on things.  How are you doing?

Twinkle – good luck with the phone call today!  Gooooooo Embies!  

Lots of love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi girls 

Oh my god i cant believe it already had the call from hospital 9 have fertilised    booked in for ET tomorrow at 10.30am, still feeling sore so have decided to work from home today

Speak to you all later

Twinkle x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Morning girls, 

I am here, don't worry and no exciting news from me - I am just taking my little tablets 3 times a day and willing the time away   I start jabbing next Wednesday hopefully. I had a very vivid dream last night about going for a scan and me looking at all the little follies on the screen and knowing what it all meant - how weird  

I have had a busy few days, so need to catch up with you all properly. 

Zuri- I can't believe that your FET is going to be here in no time at all. I know that you feel that you are just going through the motions honey but I really hope that this will be the one for you. You never know they could have put the best 3 back in the freezer  

Sue - Hi hun, hope the 2ww is passing quickly for you.   for your BFP

Wiggy - hi hun, how are you feeling now? When are you planning your next cycle? Sorry sweetie, I can't remember where everyone is at. I feel like my brain has turned to mush   I was looking at what you said about ovulation and sometimes I felt like that on my IUI but then the Doctor always assured me that ovulation was taking place when they did the basting. 

Harriet - hey honey, feel like I haven't 'spoken' to you for ages - how are you doing? 

Clom - hey cycle buddie!! hows you? I see your AF has arrived. They are delaying mine until next week as it would be normally due around Saturday I think. It's so weird how they are doing everything completely different on our two cycles. 

Twinkle - congrats hun on your eggs - I hope they turn into amazing embies for you x I have just passed posts - congrats on all 9 fertilising - wayhey!!

Kat - I am so glad that you have booked some time away with your DH - you deserve it honey. When are you going? 

Have I missed anyone?? If I have sorry and BIG HUGS to you!!

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Twinkle2008 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Oh my god i cant believe it already had the call from hospital 9 have fertilised  booked in for ET tomorrow at 10.30am, still feeling sore so have decided to work from home today
> 
> ...


Hey Twinks I am psychic!! did I not say I bet about 9 will fertilise??  so pleased for you thats an amazing number of embies, you should sure get some frosties from those


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

morning Nicks lovely to hear from you, can't believe jabbing time is so nearly here for you  xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

sorry me again, did any of you girls on here have Antral Follicle Counts (AFC) at the beginning of your treatment?


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies xx

Nicksy - Hi lovely we are going on the 30th May for two lovely weeks and I can't wait, how are you? xx

Zuri - I really do hope and   that this is your turn lovely xxx

Twinkle - BIG congratulations on your little eggs all the very best for tomorrow xx

Sue - How are you today lovely xx

Harriet - Hi lovely how are you xx

A BIG morning to everyone else I hope you are all well xxx

I am getting a little nervous about our IVF/ICSI appointment tomorrow does anyone have any suggestions on what we should/should not ask?

Love Kat xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Kat - can't really remember if I asked anything, but then even if i did i doubt i'd have been given much info! to be honest I think you just need to put yourself in their hands on the first cycle and you'll learn a lot, i have a lot more questions to ask if I do another full cycle, mainly about blood tests, if my remaining tube is blocked causing problems again etc...

Good luck xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Zuri hun- I have never had AFC - are you going to ask for it or have you had it done?

Kat - 30th May - how great - that will be here before you know it. I would really ask what kind of medication you will be on. They all seem to do it so differently. I think I seem to have got away with it quite lightly to be honest. I only take tablets and then just start jabbing. no sniffing or anything. Although the proof will be in the pudding (ie will it work  ) Apart from that, like Zuri says, you have to really put yourself in their hands I think on the first cycle and hope and pray for the best.


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Zuri 

yes you was right you did say 9, yes we had a AFC before our treatment, was very interesting to watch

twinkle


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Nicks

No I had an antral follicle count on last cycle and it was dire only 4 which puts me in poor responder category which is why I joined that thread but then I ended up with a surprising 9 eggs 7 mature - just wondered if others had had this count and what their numbers were.

Regarding Kat asking about drugs etc.... unless you have some strong ideas of what protocol you want - i think for first cycle you just go with what that specific clinic recommend (unless you have tons of research on different protocols and also if you have known high FSH and low AMH then maybe you'd want to discuss protocols you have read/heard about from others that are good for poor responders - so without speaking out of turn I think most people are put on a standard protocol from their clinic and if it doesn't work then thats the time to think about tweaking and changing depending on the response - hope that makes sense? 

Also everyone is on different drugs it seems, Nicks is on tablets for down regging, I have just found out that the injection I had which I assumed was down regging was something called Zoladex and its used to treat endometriosis so not sure if it was true down regging? then i was on 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur for stimming yet this isn't a standard protocol - so in a nutshell Kat I wouldn't stress yourself out with what drugs what protocol etc.... just go with what they suggest for the first cycle because it's an unknown really for you and them how you will react

I would however ask maybe about getting FSH AMH and AFC results - I am sure they'll give you these as standard anyway, I think most people have an AFC scan on about day 3 of their cycle and this will give you a good idea of how many follicles you are likely to produce - but then with me i produced lots more than they thought from the AFC

At the end of the day I am sure they will do lots of blood tests and tailor your meds to suit what they discover in blood tests

Hope that all made sense  

 xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Twinkle2008 said:


> Hi Zuri
> 
> yes you was right you did say 9, yes we had a AFC before our treatment, was very interesting to watch
> 
> twinkle


Twinkle did they give you the count from your AFC?


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks ever so much for your advice


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Zuri
We had a bit of a problem with the doctor that did our ARC scan, didnt like his attitude and no he didnt give us any results    it wasnt until we went back to sign our consent froms that i had to ask for the results the nurse looked amazed that they hadnt been discussed the day we had the scan   Well we was told that i was average with 10 on one side and 11 on the other. 

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Twinkle - welcome to my word!! I have only just today found out i had 4 antrals because i have seen it written down in german on my treatment plan for this FET cycle, he just told me i'd be lucky to get 5 but never told me numbers!! so 10 on one and 11 on the other is brilliant which means you knew you were going to respond well

Still baffled how my 4 turned into 9 eggs!! over on the poor responders thread its pretty unheard of odd


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Twinkle that is great news this morning - fab fertlisation rate   

Oh Zuri the psychic one, could you please predict a bfp for me next time   

Nicksy, we missed you    pleased your good and that your next scan isn't too far away.

Kat, I would ditto what Zuri said. Each county clinic and patient seem to be given totally different protocols - well I know that we are on here anyway - so I would go with whatever they tell you, there's no right or wrong. However, it may be worth asking what your AMH / FSH levels are and if they are in the right range. I have never been told what mine are but I know that lots of people are and they can give some indication to your clinic how you may respond to the stimms.

Better go boss is back


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

morning Wigster xxx

Surprised you don;t know what your AMH and FSH are as you are at the lister?? i now finally know my FSH but have never had an AMH test done here, don;t think they even know what it is!!

I am assuming my AMH will be low because of the low antrals - would like to know, may try broaching the subject on Thurs at my scan, wonder how much he'll scowl at me daring to question his methods! oh dear....

Like spring again here today, off to my clinic soon to swap my gonal F pen, the buggers gave me 2 450 ml pens and my dose is 75ml a day which means each pen gives me 6 days and I am only stimming for 8 days! so off to change my other unopened 450 pen to a 300pen and save a bit of cash as they're bloomin expensive! and every rappen counts 

P.S boo to your boss Wiggy, missing your regular posts xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

I really shouldnt keep coming on here meant to be working at home    i know what you mean Zuri about the Gonal F pens we were given 3 900ml pens as was stimming using 225 each night but only used 1 dose out the 3rd pen only stimmed for 9days what a waste 

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I know they are a waste and so bloomin expensive too!

I used 2 900 and one 300 on last cycle at 150 but had menopur also - were you just doing Gonal F twinkle? been doing own jabs this time as its easy with the pen and the needle is short, the menoupur ones were tricker and longer needles


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes Zuri we was only doing Gonal F for stimming 

Twinkle x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

They've gone out again!

I've been stimming with Gonal as well, last time my dose was 300 so they gave me a separate pen for each one, 14 boxes in the fridge, no room for anything else    
The nurse last week mentioned about swapping to menopure but last time I got 12 eggs on gonal 300 which we were happy with, i'd be gutted if we swapped drugs and didn't get as good a response. Hoping to speak to the Dr this afternoon to get it all sorted.   

Had to take the cat to the vet this morning, was in    most of the time as she has to go under GA for a lump to be removed and a tooth extraction. As she's diabetic and old they had to do a full blood screening beforehand and they just called to say her blood glucose levels are all over the place and they can't proceed. Although this is a problem I know that it's easily sorted by adjusting her insulin each day, I was just so relieved she wasn't going under GA, I was so scared that she wouldn't wake up    I even took loads of photo's of her in the garden yesterday in case I didn't get the chance again, OMG I'm such a wuss!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Awww Wigs your poor cat, i;d be heart broken if anything happened to me pooch, we are so soft with out pets 

Wow 300 gonal F would have been bloody easier and less space in the fridge if they had given you 900 pens and then half the space used 

I didn't keep my gonal F or menopur in the fridge last cycle! didn't realise you had to! this time they are in there 

x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone   

Happy St Patrick's Day to you all!!!   
Busy thread today! 

Twinkle - 9 embies -that's brilliant!!!! YAAAY!!!! Good luck tomorrow hun, we'll be thinking of ya!!   

Kat, I agree with what everyone else has said, loads of good advice there, and in my experience clinics tend to give you loads of info anyway, so most of your Qs are answered before you even get to ask them sometimes! But hopefully, you'll have scan (or schedule a scan) and I would definitely ask about AFC and fsh levels. Also, ask if you're going to do long or short protocol. I think clinics tend to 'throw the book at you' so to speak, on your first cycle, so they can try the long protocol and if it's not working adjust as necessary (if there's a next time, hopefully there won't be). Be prepared that they may also say "ok, so you're good to go" and if you're not ready to move to IVF straight away then do say so. It's a big step and can be over-whelming at times, even when you've experienced IUIs.  We were given the ok in September but still waited til January to start as we needed time to get our heads around it   

Zuri, my AFC is 12, which they said was ok, and my fsh was 11.7, so elevated, so we are complete opposites you and I!    As you got 9 eggs last time and your fsh is so good I wouldn't worry too much about your AFC, it's only an indicator anyway, and you responded really well. Zurich sounds lovely!! I love travelling. This is my third country to live in, and although I LOVE London most of the time, I hope I'm not finished yet... I've got the wanderer's itch ... must get a cream for it!   

Wiggy, so sorry about your cat... hope it gets sorted soon. I think I'd find my dog having an op much more stressful than IVF... gosh, getting hot flushes just thinking about it. Hope she's better soon...   

Nicks, I think your tablets are doing the same as my sniffer, no? And Zuri, your drugs sound the same. The sniffer is also used for endometriosis, which makes sense really as down-regging is all about thinning out your lining, and with endo it's recommended you take drugs to thin lining to reduce pain/ effects etc. So I think we were all doing the same thing, it was just in different forms.  Nicks, I also think I got AF now because of the pill - the nurse said the pill will definitely make me get AF, whereas without it, I've read (on here) that down-reg drugs can delay AF.  So you start stimming on 25th? I'm hoping to start on the 26th!! (If I am doing this right, I keep having mild panics that I am either a) not sniffing enough, or b) sniffing too much ... I sneeze when I take too much as well, which sends me into another fit of panicking... must breathe, must breathe...)

Zuri, maybe it's a good thing that you're more laid back on this cycle! Hopefully your embies will survive the thaw and be the best of the bunch, and the fact that you are stressing so little can only be a very good thing for your body! So, I am going to predict a big fat shocker of a bfp for you hun xx 

Girls, I have 4 x 900iu Gonal F so how much are they going to put me on? 300 per day? I'd have enough for that, but with my high, oops, elevated fsh, they might want more? If it's 450iu per day then I've only enough for 8 days right? So I've not enough Eeeek... will find out next week, please God  

Must go do some work.... Sorry if I've missed anyone else, so much to catch up on!!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Clomidia - thanks for the advice lovely  

Hi Wiggy - so sorry to hear about your cat lovely, I agree with everyone else if anything happened to my dog I don't know what I'd do, he is the only one who listens to me moaning    I really do hope she is better soon


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Aahh thanks for your comments about pickle - our nickname for our cat - I've picked her up and apart from a small shaved area where they needed to take the blood you wouldn't know any different. I suppose at some point we'll have to go back with her for the op but I'm not going to think about that for now.

I called the nurses earlier to find out if they had our blood test results yet and they just called back. The person I spoke to isn't the one I normally speak to and she really p'd me off. She said that my nk cells were back and that was normal - good. The other tests, cystic fibrosis screening and chromosomal studies would take a minimum of three weeks - why or why didn't they tell us that last week when we were there, the nurse said then it would be about a week   
I asked her about starting a fresh cycle straight away, I asked her because I wanted her to say it would be fine but she didn't    She said that we should wait for the results and start on the next cycle because if the results come back, for instance if DH is a cf carrier, we will need to discuss donor options    Is this right, if DH is a cf carrier we have no chance with his swimmers Anyway, as I'm not in a very good place to discuss that with her I ignored that and said that as I would have to take the ocp for 3 weeks if the results are back then I can cancel or change the protocol then depending on the results. She said I should book a consultation with the Dr for 3 weeks time and take it from there - yeah right, she know's where we live, of course we'll just take a couple of days off work fly over and paying goodness knows how much for a 30 min chat when I can have a conversation over the phone in the next day or two with the Dr. OMG, I know I am in a bad mood today but don't these people have even the slightest clue of what we go through - arghhhhh    It then became obvious that they are trying not to take anymore patients for the next cycle, she wouldn't listen to me so at this point I ended up saying 'well if you would let me finish' and I continued to talk over her until she realised that I am already booked in for this cycle. She did then back-track but too late, she had really upset me by then and I've spent the last half an hour in    
I've tried to call to speak to the Dr but he's calling back. If they got my ovulation right last week then my AF yesterday would have been expected and there wouldn't be such a rush now - I don't even know what protocol I am going to be on.
Lastly, my last ET was at the end of Sept, that's six months ago, I'm not prepared to wait any longer than I have to, we can't wait until next cycle as it will clash with a family holiday and then we will be into June and it will be 9 months of waiting. 
Oh I'm just so cheesed off. I know that reading this back you're probably wondering what the fuss is about but I just have to get it off my chest


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Wiggy: I totally totally understand. Its not so much the treatment that stresses me out but the waiting around for results etc. You asked what tests I had done so here goes:

GP did the following:  Thyroid function, anti - thyroid antibody, factor 5 leiden,  anti phospholipids, anti cardiolipin

Have just been to the lister and they did karyotyping, the nurse said it would take 2 weeks. She also said that you have to have repeat FSH, LH Oestradiol and AMH before every new cycle as this is a new requirement of the lister. My GP can't do AMH so I have to go back for that  

The Dr has also recommended DNA fragmentation for DH but she hasn't done the referral yet and a referral to a thyroid specialist for me. Again I haven't heard back. They seem to have got really bad at getting back to you which is annoying.
While I was there I also booked a pill scan for 21st April, i'm not totally sure I can start this soon but I wanted to book to be on the safe side. 

Sorry about your cat, I feel the same about my one so understand how you feel

Twinkle: Great news about your 9 embies, i'll keep everything crossed for the transfer

Sue: Hope you are not going too crazy and the IBS has settled down

Nicksy: hellooo

Kat: Good idea about a hol

Zuri: An embryos an embryo hun, keep the faith you have as much chance as from a fresh cycle.


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Just one other thing - the dr changed my meds too even though I responded well   I was on menopur am now on gonal. I think sometimes it just gives them something to do. Is gonal administered by pen? My dose is 225


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Harriet,

I had the Thrombophilia screening and antibodies at the end of last year which were all clear. They told me today that the nk cells are clear and we're waiting for the chromosome karyotye, chromosome Y deletions and CF carrier. They haven't said anything about DNA fragmentation. Tbh, we had the bill yesterday and that's probably enough tests for now, I've decided that I'm not going to pay it until I've received all of the results, they keep us hanging around all of the time   

The nurse asked me what my FSH & AMH were last week but I didn't know. She asked how I responded last time and said it would be fine. I'll be really fed up if they then tell me to have more bloods done, I'll have to see if I can have those done over here. I just feel really fed up with them at Lister today, Dr Thum hasn't called me back which probably means he'll call in the morning and I'll be at work which will make it difficult for me to take the call and hear / understand what he is saying. I'd rather correspond with him via email but he's not very good on email or so I've been told. I've been put in their diary to start stimms on 18th April but not sure if it will go ahead then, I really want it too though.

I've been on Gonal both times and it's fine, it's already in a pen and really easy to inject. I don't know what the differences are between Gonal and Menopure, the nurse suggested that I change to menopure but I responded well on gonal so I don't see the benefit really. Like you were on Menopure. 

I might send Dr Thum an email on the off chance that he see's it.


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Wiggy: Its a minefield isn't it. I think we were offered the DNA fragmentation because our embryos were a bit rubbish. I really hope its not this though because there is not much we can do if it is. I'm a bit annoyed with them too. There seems to be a week delay in responding to emails which is really frustrating especially when its costing so much.

Right thats it, i'm getting no work done so i'm going to log off


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Wiggy hun - sorry just a quick one as I have got a lot of knowledge on the CF carrier issues (the only thing that I do seem to know anything about  ) I am a CF carrier and DH isn't (thank god) the only time that it becomes a real issue is if you are both carriers. Are you a CF carrier? The only reason I ask is why the hell is the nurse going on about donor sperm if your DH is a carrier? Being a CF carrier is nothing to do with how well your DH's little swimmers are!!

Hey Harriet - god what a lot of tests. I had a load of tests done also but I have never seen the results of them and I am not even sure what I had done   It was all for the egg share thing though!

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Harriet and Nicksy, neither of us know if we are CF carriers so it seems she was jumping the gun a bit. Dr just called back and he told me that my nk cells are slightly elevated, and not normal as the nurse had said earlier    I tell you I've really had it with that nurse today    

We have agreed that I can start the OCP but I've got to go and see him when the rest of the results are in before carrying on with any other drugs. Of course we are on holiday in a couple of weeks time, in Cornwall, so looks like we might have to drive into London. I'm just so fed up with it, I'm fed up that we all have to do this and so many people don't and yet they don't appreciate what they've got. My friend, who's pg with no. 2, told me a few weeks back that she doesn't like being pg. I was eagerly looking forward then so didn't get too upset about it but now I'm down in the dumps I can't get that comment out of my head and I'm getting all bitter about it.


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Wiggy   I know exactly how you feel. It really p**ses me off when women moan about being pg. I was saying to DH the other day that under no circumstances will I moan even if I am being sick 24 hours a day!!

I get bitter at times as you all know on here when I have my wobbly times. I am probably like you were a few weeks ago and just looking forward to it at the moment. God knows what I will be like if it fails but I will cross the bridge when I come to it.  But anyway all I am saying is that we all know how you feel and I just wnat to send some hugs to you. The bloomin nurses can get on your nerves can't they? They don't seem to see any real urgency. 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Evening ladies!

Just popping in to say Hi!  I won't have enough time to read the posts today or do a proper post.  I have just worked from 7am to 7pm and I am knackered!  Just got an hours rest before the quiz starts.  It has been a long day!

I will catch up tomorrow - promise!  Nothing new here, the pains (that I think are caused by the pesseries) were worse today and got me down a bit.  Still trying to think positively!

Hope everyone is ok - sending lots and lots of hugs and           where needed!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

Sorry didn't get chance to respond to Wiggys posts yesterday

Sorry things are so **** for you at the moment Wiggy and absolutely no need to aplogise! this is where we can let of steam and admit to our feelings - we all understand and know how each other is feeling so don't feel like you can't come and rant to us

Glad you can start the OCP for your next cycle, you are right to feel frustrated and annoyed at the thought of having to abandon especially as you have waited for so long

lots of hugs to you xx

Hello everyone else - can't stop I have had a lazy lazy morning watching 2 episodes of Americas Next Top model, my guilty pleasure  its so un me that programme yet I love it! wonder if its my creative side that appreciates it or just my inner hidden deep girly side - because if you knew me you would know I am far far from girlie  - anyway still in dressing gown and its nearly mid day so bette get my @rse into gear

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Twinkle – excellent news that 9 have fertilised!  I am so happy for you!!!

Nicksy – hope your dream is a sign for a pregnancy to come!

Zuri – I have no idea what AFC’s are!  And I have no idea what my FSH levels are (although DH said they did that test)

Wiggy – how is your furbaby?  Sending you huge hugs after your talk with the nasty lady.  Of course we are not wondering what all the fuss is about, we have all been through dealing with these so-called professionals, we can all understand your frustration.  Have you heard from the doc yet?  You know you can have a rant here whenever you want, we will always be here for you.  

Kat – good luck with your appointment today.  I agree with Zuri.  I didn’t ask any questions, just took in what they all said and just left it to the experts!  

You lot seem to have a lot more tests done than me, if this cycle doesn’t work then I think I should seriously think about asking for some of these.

My cramps have stopped – not sure what that means.  You know what it is like, overanalysing every twinge and non-twinge!

Love and hugs to all - especially those I haven't mentioned!  Sorry post so short, at work!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

went to see Marley and Me last night girls!!! oh god such a sad film!! i managed to only let one or two tears escape and role down my cheek, looked to the right of me and hubby was blubbing and blowing snot bubbles like a baby!  then preceded to shed tears all the way home on the train! very embarrassing!!

Off to see Killers tonight, looking forward to it

Sue, i hadn't heard of antral follicle counts also, and my doc didn't tell me what it was, i described what had happened when he told me i didn't have many eggs over on the PR thread and they explained it was an antral follicle scan and now just seen it written down on my schedule sheet, only having 4 isn't good news!! but then i surprised them when i got 9 eggs! i think Sue seeing as you didn't respond great that you need to call up you clinic and ask what you FSH results are and if they did AMH, i emailed my old gynae last week to ask him and he told me, i was never told - but i think it would be interesting for you to know what your FSH AMH and AFC was - especially if you nee to go for round two which I am sure you wont have to because this one is going to work!!

x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Morning girls, 

Sue, glad that your cramps have stopped honey. It is really difficult not to analyse every little twinge isn't it. Still   for that BFP for you honey xx

Zuri - OMG - Marley & Me. I haven't even read the book. DH has and said that it was really sad. I think if I went to see it I would make a right t*t of myself. My emotions seem to be all over the place anyway! I have just cried my eyes out this morning reading one of those emails that you always get sent and have to pass on about a dog that was born with no front legs. DH thinks I am a bloody fruitcake I am convinced. 

Hey Wigs, Are you feeling any better today hun? Have you heard from the Doctor yet?

Clom - hows my little cycle bud doing? 

Harriet, Kat, Twinkle, a big HELLO and anyone I have missed  

Well these tablets that I am taking are making my boobs incredibly sore. Only 3 more days of them thank god!!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies hope you are all OK xx

well we went to the hopsital this morning and everything was fine our consultant was really lovely and explained things great.  She has popped us on the IVF/ICSI list and said we should hear shortly.  In the meantime we are going to have a little break from treatment (well until after our hols) and then start it all again.  Thanks ever so much for all your support you really have been true FF xx

Hope you all have a lovely day!

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Kat - great news lovely - sorry hun, I forgot you had your appointment today  

I pray that you won't need to get to the IVF stage and that one of your IUI's works in the meantime. Also when you are both relaxed on your little holiday it might come naturally  
xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad your appointment went well Kat and that you felt at ease - but as Nicks said hope a little miracle happens in the meantime especially while on holiday 

x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Nicksy & Zuri - I really hope so - fingers crossed xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi to all

Sorry no personal at the minute just a quick pop on to let you all know we have just got back from ET, unfortuntaly there wasnt any suitable to freeze   but trying to focus positive thoughts that this will work     

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry Twinkle, was today a 3 day transfer? so of the 9 did you have 2 put back? I know how disappointing it must be not to have any to freeze, this seems to be the case I have read a lot that they only freeze certain grades etc... (this is reason why not taking mine all that seriously) 

Well hopefully there will be no need to be upset at having no frosties because this one will work and at least you also know that you can produce a lot of eggs

xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Zuri

She mentioned something about they had developed to fast for the time, Trying to keep positive that it wont matter because this time will work      Yes we've had two put back 

Twinkle


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Twinkle - I     that the two little one put back will be your BFP xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Kathryn

Glad your IVF appointment went well 

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info Zuri – I think I will wait until the end of the 2ww and if it doesn’t work then I will challenge them on all the tests and actually find out what my FSH level is.

Nicksy – I hope your boobs feel better soon!

Kat – sending you hugs

Twinkle – it will work – it will work!  IT WILL WORK!

Nothing new here – had a short day at work as I did extra yesterday!  Just chillin!

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Twinkle, good luck hun with your two embies     Sorry you had nothing to freeze but thank goodness you have two on board 

Kat, glad your appt went well. Enjoy your time off together   

Zuri, good luck for your scan - it's tomorrow isn't it? 

Nicksy, I'm doing fine thanks. Bit tired in the evening but that's it (oh ok, lost it with dh this morning but that was NOT because of hormones   ) Sorry you've sore boobies hun... hope they feel better soon!! I haven't had any baby/pg dreams as yet - although last night I dreamt I had this enormous chest freezer (like something in a supermarket) and I was spending AGES clearing it out and throwing things away, ice creams, veg, pizzas... hmmm?? not sure what that means!! Perhaps my house needs a good clean  

Sue, glad you're chilling out! 

Wiggy, glad your cat's back home! So sorry you have had such trouble with that nurse yesterday!!  

Harriet, I'm also on Gonal F. I think the pen is so easy to use. Sorry you - and Wiggy - are having so much trouble with people getting back to you. It is just one added stress we really don't need. 

to everyone else, hope all are well and hi to anyone I haven't mentioned personally


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi girlies   

Twinkle, congrats, you're now officially PUPO!!! Have you got any plans for the 2ww, are you taking time off or carrying on as normal? Don't worry about not having any frosties, we didn't the first time around and second time we only had one, I get the impression from our clinic that it tends to be the exception rather than the rule. Sending you lots of   

Sue, pleased that you had more time to rest today and that the cramps are lessening. It's difficult not to over analyse isn't it. When I'm not cycling I still notice every twinge and think that if I were doing tx I would probably read more into it then there is   

Zuri you're probably having an amazing time at the Killers tonight, lucky thing    You're right I didn't have you down as a Top Model fan, I've never watched it probably because DH always has the remote controls, he gets twitchy if I have them, and he's constantly flicking between channels, usually sport ones    I will be watching the Apprentice next week when it starts though!
I keep meaning to ask you, how did it go with your DH at the Palace last week He was in London the day we were there and we went past in the taxi and my DH said that the Queen was in as the flag was flying and I thought of your DH and his family.   

Kat pleased that your appointment went well today. Are you able to start whenever or do you have to go back to discuss protocol and things before hand? Hope that you're feeling positive about tx, but first you've got that lovely holiday to look forward   

Hi Clomidia, how's things with you??

Hi Harriet, hope you're ok   

And Nicksy, hope everything is good with you too   

Thanks for being so understanding yesterday, I had a bit of a    last night, not entirely sure that DH knew what to do or say as I was blubbing and going on in my bitter and twisted way - as I am at the moment    Feeling a bit better now, though am like Zuri was a couple of weeks ago, I don't want to see my friends but they could at least send me a message to see how I am    Perhaps I've giving off bad vibes and they're staying away, don't blame them really   

We've booked a consultation with the Dr for 2 weeks time. Thing is do I start taking the OCP tomorrow (I will be CD4 then) so that if we are able to go ahead with a fresh cycle we've already started the ball rolling or do I wait for the consultation and then go from there I'd hate to take the OCP for 2 weeks if I don't need to because I hate it, but I don't want to waste any time. We're waiting for the final blood test results to come through and he wants to discuss those before he decides on a protocol. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Morning girls, 

Wiggy   My DH gets twitchy too if I have the remote control and know how you feel. Whenever I go into the living room he has Sky Sports News on!! 
Is it not possible to speak to your Doctor and ask him if you should start taking the OCP? Are you self funding Wiggy? I hope you feel slightly better today hun  

Clom - you made me laugh about losing it with your DH - the poor sods eh? I feel like I am doing that to my DH all the time. I told him the other day that he isn't supporting me at all and yet I support him all the time. Thats a load of rubbish but I am sure that it is these bloody tablets. 

Sue - Hiya honey, hope the 2ww is whipping along for you. 

Zuri - ooohh, how were The Killers? Doesn't Brandon Flowers look particularly sexy at the moment?  

Hi Kat, Harriet, Twinkle - hope you are all ok today!

Well I am feeling really p**sed off today. I am just in one of those moods where I feel like the whole world is against me and DH. We seem to be falling out with everyone over the business. I wish that we had never started this company and that we both just had our old jobs back. I am looking for a job but the problem is what if IVF works? (like that should be a problem but I am so annoyed that it might be a problem) It all just seems such a nightmare at the moment. I said to DH today that I feel like just buggering off and leaving everyone to it. 

Is it just us or does anyone else feel like whatever you try and do there are always obstacles in the way. All we need is just a little bit of luck but never get it.   God I am waffling now - sorry! 

xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Nicksy - I completely know how you feel that why we have said we are having a break for 2 months and booked a holiday.  Sometimes enough is enough!  But its not long now until your EC so hang on in there as long as you are DH are fine thats all that counts


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Nicksy,

I'm totally with you on the 'life's so sh!t and unfair' merry-go-round at the moment. And blokes just don't seem to feel it as much as we do either do they    I feel that there are a few things that we've put off over the last few years because there was always IUI or IVF looming and we'll just wait and see the outcome first, it means that we're still in the same position just worse off for it! I'm making a consicous effort not to put anything off this year but it's difficult. I was asked to interview for a job at the beginning of the year but declined because of the FET and now look whats happened. A 'normal' person would say go for another job and deal with it if it happens but I don't like to let anyone down so I keep holding off.

Yes we're self-funding, IUI's were paid for but anything else isn't. The Dr advised to wait until we see him put I pushed him on wanting to take the ocp and he gave in and said I could if I wanted to. I've spoken to DH and he said to have a month off and we'll start properly once we've seen the Dr in two weeks. I know that it's only a couple of weeks but I'm so impatient, feel like I've had a long enough break   

Hi Kat, just seen your post


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Twinkle – sending you more and more                                

Wiggy – I hope your friends understand why you need a bit of space at the moment.  Yes, I agree, they could send you a cyberhug.  What is OCP??

Nicksy – sending you huuuuuge hugs.  I am having one of those p***ed off days.  A couple of colleagues have asked me what is wrong, and I don’t know.  I am like you, life is just getting to me at the mo (hopefully it is my hormones).  DH isn't having much luck finding a job and I am worried what will happen when my contract is up at the end of the year, and of course the 2ww!  You know you can waffle here whenever you want.  No matter how p***ed off you get, we will always be here to give you a 

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

Well Killers were great i pushed my way right to the front and jumped around like an idiot for an hour and a half! I had a crush on Brandon Flowers before but now!! phoaaaar serious crush especially as I was so near to the front and could see his cute bum!  but had a great night just what the doctor ordered a good blow out - looking forward to Trail of the Dead next - decided if can't have kids I am just going to enjoy carrying on going to gigs and enjoying my music, funny one of the things that worries me slightly about having kids is the thought that i would have to give up the gigs and stuff! but its a small price to pay I suppose 

Wiggy - yeah hubby had a nice time at the palace but they were all a bit gutted because the queen wasn't there it was just princess Anne and my MIL has met her lots of times already on many civil engagements so it wasn't so special  she's also been to the palace lots of times to the garden parties and seen the queen but not spoken with her so i think she was a bit disappointed

Nicks so sorry things are just such a strain for you at the moment, we all understand how you feel so don't ever feel like you can't come and rant here this is the place where you are allowed to - i'm sorry things with the business don't seem to be going well, is this business just you and hubby or are other people involved? is business not good at the moment with the recession? how did you get into it anyway do you have a tourism back ground?

Sue and Twinkle our 2WW ladies how are you doing? Sue it must be soon your test date? when is it? any twinges? are you going   yet? and Twinks hope you manage to remain as sane as possible  I think its actually not possible to remain sane to be honest! I'll soon be joining you both (thats if all goes well with the embies an they survive and are good enough quality! got my scan this afternoon and I am thinking ET will maybe be Saturday but will know more later today - hope lining is thick enough!

Hi Kat - i think if this FET doesn't work then we'll definitely give ourselves some time off too like you are doing, think it's a good idea, not that i want to but I think I need to learn how to be patient and give my body a rest, I am starting to question if i was just too impatient with starting IVF in Dec/Jan so soon after my open surgery! I have been reading today from a girl who was told by her consultant to wait at least 6 to 8 weeks before starting IVF after a laparoscopy but after a laparotomy which is what I had last op - to wait at least 12 weeks, well I had my op on the 28th October and started the pill for IVF on the 11th Dec which is just a few days over 6 weeks from the op and started down regging on the 23rd which was bang on 8 weeks after op! really worried now i didn't allow myself time to recover internally even though I felt fit as a fiddle 2 weeks after the op! and then getting my negative on the 12th Feb and starting the pill on the 14th Feb for this FET cycle - really worried that I have over done it and expected too much of my not so healthy unfit body!  so yes i will make myself have at least 2 full cycles before starting another round of IVF next time! and maybe like you a nice holiday in between! just seen a great deal for 14 nights in Thailand, 4 nights in Bangkok 4 star followed by 0 nights in Ch'am 4 star for about £550 each! bargain! might talk hubby round to the idea  we can;t really afford it but I think a holiday is needed!


Hi Harriet how are you doing? when do you get your test results back? hav you thought when you might cycle again?

Clom - how's the down regging going? so are you and Nicks pretty much on the same dates? it's so nice to have a cycle buddy, I had a cycle buddy on the other thread I go on (Wiggy you know her it was AnneG) she had her EC the day after mine and it was really nice to share it with someone, devastating for her though her 3 eggs didn't make it, they fertilised abnormally I was so gutted for her  but it is so nice to have someone to share it all with

Right I had better go and start getting ready for my scan, going to meet a few frinds for afternoon drinks afterwards, got to come up with an excuse why I am not drinking, finding it increasingly hard to find excuses, I think most of our friends here just think we are not the kid kind so i don't think it crosses their minds that we are trying therefor its hard to know what to say when i refuse alcohol, last night the couple we were with, the guy just kept going and getting 4 pints of beer even when i was asking for a coke was getting so frustrated! just kept sipping it and then when hubby had finished his i kept sneakily passing mine to him so he was drinking double 


bye for now 

xx

Oh and a quick thing - I am in charge of the remote in our house girls, get those men trained  my poor hubby is the downtrodden one in our relationship  plus he's the soft one and i'm the hard nosed one, which was proven nicely during Marley and Me the other night


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Afternoon all   

Zuri, good luck at your scan! I'm with you on ANTM - me and dh LOVE all the b!tchiness in it! LOL. Which series are you on? We're on series 11 here now I think, they must crank out about 3 series a year! 

How's everyone doing today? 

Nicksy, I think I spoke too soon on the "it's not hormones" lark yesterday    I threw a bit of a wobbler last night as well, I was just so exhausted and trying to tidy our house before our friends came round, and ended up catching my finger on something and having a wee    Oh dear. DH just stopped what he was doing and helped tidy up with me, then I sneaked off upstairs for 20 mins kip before the gang arrived. In the end we had a nice dinner (we all went to the local Chinese) although I was knackered again at 9pm and nearly fell asleep in my dessert!  

Today, I have an enormous coldsore on my lip and have been tired since I woke up. I've been to the chemist and they put me on pregnacare tablets (I was on another multi-vitamin). Why am I so embarrassed to be seen with pregnancy products?? I feel like a fraud! Anyway, I've also bought myself a creme egg to cheer me up.... 

Wooops, gotta go - there's a guy here fitting our new front door - will write more later and HELLO to all who I haven't mentioned yet!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

clom - I get sky here so watching series 11 but also on living they have repeated all old series every night so been getting a serious daily dose of ANTM for about the past 5 months catching up on them all. It's just so funny! Hubby hates it, so i watch it on programme planner in afternoon  guity pleasure . Sorry you had a wobble yest clom. Think it happens to us all at some point on several occasions, we are allowed to do it!! 

Apologies for any mistakes - on iPhone on way to docs x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Zuri: I also love ANTM! Fantastic. DH also hates it! I hope your scan goes ok today. Glad you had a fab time at the killers. My results seem to be taking FOREVER!! I am waiting on some from GP, its been a week but still nothing. The blood karyotype we won't get back til 1st April and DH DNA fragmentation test we won't get back until 6th April. I am hoping to start again on 21st April when I am scheduled for a baseline scan. It will be touch and go whether we get all results in time though

Clomidia: Sorry you have been feeling down but yah for ANTM!

Sue: How are you feeling?

Twinkle: Congrats on your ET. I know how you feel about not getting any to freeze as  I was in the same position. Anyway it doesn't matter because it will work this time!!

Wiggy: We are in the same position, i.e. waiting for results before cycling again. I have decided to just start taking the pill in the hope that I will be ready to start dr on 21st. You also sound as inpatient as me! Would you advise booking a f-up appt with the DR to discuss results? Can you do this by the phone? Do you still have to pay?

Nicksy / Kat: Hi - can't stop as have a meeting NOW! Hope you are both ok!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just a quickie as on phone. Scan ok - 2 more days of injecting trigger on Saturday? FET Wed morning was quite surprised! Trigger seems very early?? Had awkward convo with him because my gynae had told him I was considering another clinic because they were cheaper. He also got a bit annoyed at my questions but laughed over them. Also said they don't bother with AMH testingand why do I need to know when it is what it is with me. All said very nicely suppose he has a point. What I was surprised about though was he said my treatment was expensive because of my high dose of drugs due to low AFC and my weight! I was on 15gonal f and 75 menopur - I don't think that seems high whatdo you girls think?

Confused but had nice chat with him

Off for a non alcohol drink now xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Zuri – sounds like you had an amazing time!  I remember going to a gig over here a few months ago and getting in the front row so I could get a good look at the singer!  I can totally relate!  Nearly my test date??  I have another 8 agonising stressful days to cope with yet!    Not long until you are PUPO!  Sorry, I have never used gonal f or menopur, so I can’t really advise you.  If I was you I would consider the other clinic because that guy was rude, not just the cost!  I am also in charge of the remotes!  Have to train ‘em, don’t we!  

Clomidia – I don’t like ANTM but I got addicted to Project Runway last time it was on TV here!

Harriet – they are really making you wait, aren’t they?  Hope you get everything sorted in time for the next cycle.

Ooooh, what a day I have had!  The hormones have been hitting me hard!  I was a total mental case today!  This morning I was so depressed, I was moody, irritable and generally a bad person to be around, everything seemed to irritate me.  But later on in the afternoon I was totally the opposite – bright, bubbly and happy.  I wonder what my work colleagues thought about it!  I even had moments today when I thought I was going to bust into tears, other moments when I wanted to hide under the duvet and scream, and others when I wanted to dance and sing!  I don’t know if I am coming or going.  

But something I did notice today……… I had a bit of spotting!  Perhaps a sign that the little one is settling in??!

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Zuri will you stop talking about your iphone - I WANT ONE!!!!!!!    Lucky thing, what do you think, is it fab?? Pleased that your scan went ok, your dr sounds like my local one, been around for a while and hasn't quite got used to people coming in having found out loads of info on the net and then asking loads of questions. Do you feel comfortable with him?? Do you think that he is doing what is best for you? After all it's important that you think he is. My stim drugs are Gonal f 300, no other drugs so although it's more than you there's no menopure.
Pleased that the Killers were amazing, sounds like a great night, you're right, just what you needed! Check our your mil going to garden parties at the palace!   

Sue, don't worry I feel pretty much like you do and I don't have the excuse of having had loads of drugs over the last month or so and being on the 2ww so I think you're doing pretty well    Seriously though, it is tough but you know where we are............how many days past ET are you know??

Clom, pleased you had a good night last night - in the end. Nothing wrong with having a wobbler every now and again   Where are you in tx? Sorry I'm so rubbish are remembering   

Twinkle hope you're ok pupo lady   

Nicksy, how are you doing, has the day started to pick up?

Harriet, when did you have your chromosome karotype done?? We had ours at Lister last wednesday and I was told that it would take a minimum of 3 weeks. I spoke to Dr Thum on the phone and he said to wait until the results were in, see him for a chat and take it from there - my nk cells are slightly raised. I pushed him on starting the pill now and he said I could but I got the impression he would rather I didn't. Anyway I've decided not to as I don't want to be taking it if I don't have to. We've booked to see him in 2 weeks time as we will be in Bath for a few days so we can get the train into London, thing is though it will only be 3 wks and 2 days since the bloods was taken to if the results aren't in we'll have to cancel and see him another time which isn't good because we might not get another appointment for a few weeks and we'll have to take another day off work   I suppose if that is the case we could try and do a telephone follow up.

Gotta go, been out for lunch with a friend and just got in and now have yoga.

Oh and for the record I will be in charge of the remote controls tonight, so there    Ok, I suppose I should say that Dh is away tonight


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Well as ever girls, thanks for listening! I feel a bit better now. Did any of you watch the red nose climb last week? You know when Cheryl Cole said that she is sick of hearing herself moan - well that is like me today. I am absolutely sick of hearing myself moaning all the time.   I want to be happy and enjoy the lovely sunshine that we are having. I am absolutely sure that alot of it are these bloody tablets that I am taking. 

Zuri - the iphone is great isn't it? I catch up with all of you all the time on it to see how you are getting on! I havn't attempted to write on here with it yet but I might have a go.  

Sue - ooohhh   that a bit of implantation spotting for you. 

Wiggy - thanks for your kind words honey. Enjoy your remote control hogging!!

Clom - sorry that your hormones are all over the place too honey. It won't be long now xx

Hi Harriet & Kat

xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi all sorry not got time for personals still working trying to catch up from the time ive missed this week, bosses dot understand that much although she knew what i was going in for asked if i was going back to work on monday after id had EC     

want to say a big thankyou for all your wishes and comments it means alot 

Just wanted some advice about lifting or carrying on your 2ww, im trying to carry on as normal well as normal as can be without over stressing, i usually work out and about or from home but once a week i have to go in to the office so usually have to take alot with me or bring alot of paperwork home just wondered about the lifting or carrying as my bag because it does get quite heavy

Twinkle x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks girl for the support, I'd be lost with you guys   

Nicks, hope you're feeling better? It's official... I'm EXHAUSTED. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept til 8am - when DH woke me up - I think he was getting worried!! And I'm still tired now. Taking my vits, getting my exercise in (lots of walking, can't face aerobics right now), fruit & veg, fish etc etc... so I guess it's just a side effect. God, what will I be like in another week?!? Any advice? 

harriet, I'm 9 days into down-reg, next appt next Thurs so hopefully start stimming then and EC on 6/4...  

Zuri, yes, seems odd that you're doing your trigger Sat and ET on Weds? GOOD LUCK hun 

Sorry I haven't time to chat to everyone else again today - another flying visit as I'm applying for research funding and the deadline is today (I have changed careers since starting TTC so I've been lucky so far never to let our IF get in the way of my career.. yet    Of course I would very much welcome a 9 month maternity break!!) ... but I am thinking of you all and thinking very positive thoughts for all of us ...    

Girls, for the first time in years we even dared to talk about babies names last night... eeeeek... darn HOPE


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope it's been quiet on here because everyone has been enjoying the lovely weekend weather - how's it been in Zurich / Holland??

Sue, are you still experiencing hormone overload?? I'm guessing that it's not long until otd now and that it's probably getting worse than better. Sending you lots of     and     to get through the next few days and have a lovely bfp at the end of it.

Twinkle, how are you getting on?? My clinic do say not to do any heavy lifting, I don't think it's worth the risk, is there anyway you can get someone else to do the fetching and carrying?? Are you taking any cyclogest or other supplements to support the womb lining?? I was never very good on those, bloated, windy, sore boobs etc, hope you're having an easier time.

Clom, good for you for changing jobs, so many, me included put things off whilst having treatment etc Are you still feeling tired?? I know what you mean about baby names and things, sometimes we hear a name and one of us will say oh that's nice and if it's me I quickly shut up, almost as if i don't want to jinx anything. What am I like eh   

Nicksy, hope that you're feeling more like yourself and that you and DH have sorted out a few of the work issues, it's a tough environment isn't it, I work in an estate agents office which as you can imagine is a very competitive business to be in right now. 

Zuri, have you had another amazing weekend which I will be insanely jealous of Did you do your trigger shot last night? I suppose that means you will ovulate on Mon and transfer will be two days later as your embies are two days old? That's how my clinic do it. Have you had to start on the cyclogest yet or is it completely natural?

Hi Harriet, hope you're ok.   

I've had a bit of a wobbly evening, suddenly realised that should some of the blood test results not be good it could mean that me and DH won't be able to conceive a child together. In the past, I always felt that there was a solution to the whatever might be the problem but now I'm starting to worry. I'm also concerned about how they will treat the nk cells issue. Mine are 22% and my Dr said over 20% is raised though I read on here that over 15% is raised so I guess they will want to do something about it. The thought of more drugs scares me though obviously I want to do all that I can......

Going to watch the Nadal v. Murray match


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

Hope you are all well and had a good weekend

Wiggy no my weekend was nothing t be jealous of, wanted to go skiing saturday, hubby didn't, wanted to go sunday hubby didn't, was a bit peeved really as it was my last chance for skiing as by the time i come off my 2WW i'll either be preggers (yeah right!) or season will pretty much be over.

Yes did trigger on Sat night - start pessaries this morning - yuck  and then transfer Wed - it seems completely medicated this FET cycle, not sure how good an idea that is? Not sure how old embies will be, they were frozen at a day old I think? so i assume they'll thaw them tomorrow and then wednesday they will be 2 days old?

Sorry to hear you have had a wobbly evening  I can imagine the worry of the blood tests, when will you get the results do you know? I hope they can address the NK cells problem, what are the NK cells anyway, I have heard these being mentioned on other threads but don't know anything about them

Oh and sorry for going on about iPhone  had to say because it can do all sorted of crazy spelling and didn't want you all to think i had gone nuts when i sent garbled posts from it  but yeah it's OK, I am a Mac freak anyway, love all things Apple because i have worked with their computers for about 18 years so had to get an iPhone to go with my nice new shiny iMac  I'm a bit of a gadget freak  but there are a fw annoying things about it too, crap camera, no video or sound recording, no MMS and not loud enough when it rings, but great for checking FF on the go 

Nicksy, morning how are you? hope you had a good weekend and as wiggy said I hope you have sorted out your work issues x

Sue and Twinkle, PUPO ladies, how are you both doing, Sue this 2WW seems to have taken forever in my eyes so dread to think how it has felt for you!! so is thursday your test date? Twinkle how are you managing, are the pessaries driving you mad? dreading started mine again today, they made me feel quite ill last time 

Harriet, how are you, hope you get your results soon and all is OK, 21st April will be here before you know it! were you advised to leave a natural cycle between trying again? I am thinking I might take 2 cycles off after this, not that i want to i'd rather just get back on it but i think i rushed into the first ivf after my op and then rushed straight into FET after the BFN - maybe i need to give body a bit of a rest

Clom, so what babies names did you have? funy we were watching Heroes last night and Hubby said Ooh Noah is a nice name and I said yeah it is and one of my other fave names is Nate so i said if we have boy twins we can call them Noah and Nate  but then we have talked about kids names for years, i even made a list of favourite names from babynames.com about 5 years ago, long before we started trying and even before we got married 

Morning Kat hope you are well, bet you are looking forward to that holiday! we were going to book some time away but now we are thinking maybe not as we'll need to save all money for treatment  if we get a miracle BFP with this cycle then we'll definitely go away

Right I am going to get up and dressed early this morning, i always sit at my desk till about noon in my dressing gown but I need to try and break out of this bad habit 

xxxx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Morning girls, 

How are we all? 

Wiggy - sorry that you have had a wobble honey. All the tests are a pain in the bum aren't they? Hopefully they will all come back absolutely fine and everything will be ok. Sorry I'm not sure what nk cells are either. There are so many tests that I honestly cannot believe that a lot of us have been labelled unexplained. I think they should do more in depth testing on the NHS before giving that diagnosis. I get realy mad that we might all be wasting money on various treatments that might work so much better if they get to the real reason why we can't conceive naturally. *Nicola climbs down off her soap box*

Zuri - I want more positive thoughts from you   They may have frozen the best embies and they are just waiting to be back where they belong. I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you this time honey and not just my fingers!! 

Clom - Hey cycle buddie - hows it going? I feel a bit better now I have finished those tablets. AF has arrived bang on time this morning also. 

Twinkle & Sue - How's it going for you two lovely ladies? 

Hi Kat & Harriet - BIG HUGS to you two   

Well I have been for my baseline scan this morning and it is all systems go go go!! Start jabbing on Wednesday - can't wait in a weird way  

I had to endure the Mothers Day meal yesterday - what a bloody nightmare. I am sure MIL is convinced that I am just happy being 'Mum' to my step son! She said Happy Mothers Day to me and I wanted to scream, I am not a mother!! Then she kept asking if I wanted wine. She does know that we are going through treatment   I know she means well, but it just did my head in. DH's niece was there with her 3 month old son, so basically it was only me that wasn't a Mum (yet again). 

Anyway, I know that all of you will know exactly what I am moaning about yet again (shut up moaning Nicola, you are doing your own head in  )

Much love to all

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning Nicks - sorry you had to endure yesterday, the beauty of living abroad is that we are oblivious to it all apart from the obligatory phonecall  plus it wasn't mothers day here 

Great news that you have finished tablets Nicks and starting stims on wednesday, it is exciting, i felt the same, did they do an antral follicle count this morning at your scan?

I know I know I need to be positive but this is the way I am coping on this cycle, as if its not happening and not going to happen - if that makes sense? I have just not really been thinking about it or discussing it too much, it was so bloomin painful after the last cycle and people saying oh you have to be positive etc....before hand so i did feel positive and did gets hopes up -  this time I am going to remain my pessimistic self so hopefully if its disappointment again i will be able to cope slightly better - funny my doc actually agrees with me (we agree on something  ) he thinks it's best to maintain a healthy pessimistic view and not to think about it analyse it or talk about it too much and this is what I have done with this, we have acted like its nothing major and it helps that its less intrusive with only one scan needed - it more like an IUI treatment than IVF

xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

God FF was so slow this morning - was it the same for everybody or just me?  

Zuri - I understand exactly what you are saying honey. I think I need to be a little bit like that too. Sometimes I am incredibly optimistic and then the next minute I feel that it won't work in a million years and why the hell are we wasting all this money on it! I went to the hospital this morning and all the pg young girls were there standing outside smoking and even had the cheek to be saying make sure the nurses don't catch you! I felt like tearing a bloody strip off them  

He didn't do an antral follicle count - the thing was only up there a couple of seconds, he said that they were only checking to make sure there were no cysts. What does the antral thingy do? 

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh God nicks that would have made me soooo angry, think I would have said something or have to be held back saying something 

Antrals are an indication as to hoe many eggs you might produce, just interested in others after mine was so dire

Yes FF was painfully slow for me too think there were server probs

x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep, had probs with FF this morning too, just the morning everyone else was out of the office - typical   

Nicksy, things like that make me so cross    when I used to work in the centre of town on a friday I used to see all of the young girls pushing their buggies and prams to the bank to collect their benefits and they would all be standing around in the street smoking, some pg again and generally not giving a damn about their children, it makes me soooo mad arghhhh! When I think of the years I took the ocp and the few times the morning after pill so worried that something might have happened and now look where we are. 

Great that you are injecting on Weds, is that to stim?? I know you were taking tablets, was that a form of d/regging? I think we've had this conversation before..........

Managed to survive mothers day too, to be honest I don't think anyone in my family really considered that I might have been wishing it could be me. Was pleased to get home last night collapse in front of the telly and not think about it anymore.

Zuri, after your bfn on your last tx I can understand you're pessimistic approach this time, it's so difficult to pick yourself up again, let alone feel positive about it all. It does sound as if you have a realistic outlook which is good, this doesn't mean that I'm not hoping and    for you for your FET because I am   

I don't think that I have an antral follie count, I have scans done here and not at my clinic, maybe he just doesn't say    The nk cells are natural killer cells, basically they are the bodies cells that attack foreign cells, for instance cancer cells to keep us healthy, the problem is that if the levels are raised, as mine are, they may attack the embies before implantation. There is tx to overcome this but I'm not entirely sure how my clinic treat it yet. Guess I'll find out in a couple of weeks. I found a website last night that explained it really well, I'll try and find it again and copy and post the relevant bit if you like?? The Karotyping results that we are waiting for are studies of both of our chromosomes to make sure that they are all there and in the right order etc as abnormal chromosomes can prevent pregnancies as well.

Sue / Twinke hope you're both well, hi Clom


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmm thats interesting wiggy about the NK cells, god not sure tho if i dare ask my doc about them!! he wasn't too impressed when i asked about AMH results, doubt they do NK tests either! but it does seems sensible to have it tested after a few failed IVF/ICSI cycles and might look into it if second fresh cycle doesn't work

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Zuri, I have just copied this from another website, probably explains things better but also makes it sound far more scary   After our first bfn, though I was interested to hear what the Dr said, I knew that is was too early to start looking into immunes and other investigations. Having said that, although we have only had two unsuccessful cycles I don't see the point in spending a lot of money on fresh cycles if there is a reason which is stopping it from working. Fortunately the Dr at my clinic has done a lot of research on immunes and their link with repeated failiures and miscarriage so he supports the tests. I did know this so I specifically asked to see him. Sorry if I'm starting to get a bit heavy, I don't want to be putting anyone off  

"Natural Killer Cells: What are They?
Natural killer cells are generally a helpful type of cell, which aids in protecting you from various infections and even cancer, as these cells target tumor cells. NK cells receive their name from the fact that are produced naturally by the body and their sole purpose is to search for and destroy harmful cells.

When a harmful cell is located, natural killer cells bind to the invader and produce a cytotoxic (meaning that it is deadly to cells) chemical. This chemical is called tumor necrosis factor (TNF) and is actually a type of chemotherapy drug. Once the TNF has been excreted, holes begin to occur in the membrane of the invading cell. Because of the holes, fluids leak in, ultimately resulting in the cell bursting.

Why Natural Killer Cells Cause Miscarriage
In some women, the natural immune system response of the NK cells goes into overdrive. This means that the NK cells view the embryo as a cancer and decide to take action. Once the embryo has been identified as an "invader", your NK cells will multiply in number in order to have more killing power. They will then attach to the embryo and kill it in the same way they would kill any other cell.

Because this is not a typical response of the immune system, it is likely that you will experience multiple miscarriages due to NK cells. However, with a proper diagnosis and treatment, it is possible to successfully achieve pregnancy.

Diagnosing NK Cells
To determine whether your multiple miscarriages are due to natural killer cells, a simple blood test will be performed. For this test, a sample of your blood will be taken and the NK cells isolated. These cells will then be cultured with various solutions to see how they react.

Embryonic cancer cells, which are similar to embryos and placentas, are used in combination with the NK cells to see how the NK cells react to a potential pregnancy. The embryonic cancer cells will have a special type of dye applied to them for easier identification by your fertility specialist. After two to four hours, a second dye will be added to the solution. Only the dead cells will absorb this dye, not the living cells.

Next, the sample is placed into a flow cell cytometer, where all the cells are forced to pass by a laser in single file. The beam emitted from the laser causes the dye to fluoresce, thereby allowing the cells to be picked up by the computer and counted. This process will give your fertility specialist an accurate measurement of the percentage of live cells to dead cells. If you are found to have more dead cells than live, it is likely that your miscarriages are due to over-active NK cells."

/links


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thats great thanks Wiggy, going to copy and paste that to my friend who's had 7 miscarriages!

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wiggy – I had ET on 12th March, so I am on ET +11!  Test date is Friday and DH is being really horrid by saying I can’t test earlier than that!  It was lovely weather here at the weekend.  We worked in the garden yesterday, well, when I say “we”, I couldn’t do much because I am on the 2ww, I just hoed a few weeds in pots, brushed a few leaves up and bossed DH about!  Don’t mention cyclogest, I have the same problem as you!!  I have never had a NK cells test, I might insist on one of those next time.  Good luck with the results, I am sure everything will be fine.  Who won the tennis?

Zuri – you will be pregnant, better put your ski’s away until next season!  How are things going with the pessaries?  I hate them!  I will be thinking of you on Wednesday!  Nate and Noah are great names!  How about Sylar or Gabriel as names?!!!  I agree with Nicksy – positive thoughts or else!!!   I know what you mean about not wanting to discuss it much, I felt like that as well, but I had to tell a few people at work (due to things clashing with treatment) and now it seems the whole world knows and everyone keeps asking me about it!  Had 3 people today!  My clinic said I have to think positively!  Ps – I love my ipod! 

Nicksy – yes, I am one of life’s unexplained!  Me and DH always argue about it, I think that there must be something wrong or we would have conceived, wouldn’t we?  Law of averages and suchlike.  But he thinks that some things just are – there doesn’t have to be a reason for everything.  That is the point I thump him!   Our consultant originally said that she would try IUI to see what happened!  I am surprised we haven’t had any more tests since.  Sending a big cyberslap for your m-i-l, people just don’t understand, do they?  And sending you the hugest hug.  Mother’s Day is in May here, so I have all that to come, all the cards in the shop, all the stuff on TV etc etc.  I did phone my mum but we didn’t dwell on Mothers Day, too busy catching up on gossip!  You know you can moan to us anytime, that is what friends are for!  A part of you must think it will work or you wouldn’t be going through it (words of wisdom from my psychiatrist there!)

Twinkle – sorry I didn’t get back to you on the paperwork carrying issue.  I agree with Wiggy.  Did you find a way around it?  I had Dutch language course on Thursday and took the bare minimum so it didn’t weigh as much.

Clomidia – I was tired during DR, so I think it is normal.  We have already had the baby name chat, we have so many names for girls, but not many for boys!  

Promise you won’t laugh, I didn’t have implantion spotting, it was fluff from my new red towel!  Even though we had washed it, there was still some residue fluffiness that came off.  I feel such an idiot!  I just saw a couple of red spots on my undies and jumped to the wrong conclusion!  DH said it was good that it wasn’t a green towel or I would have panicked and phoned A&E!   Thanks for all the  everyone, I still don’t feel any different, not holding up much hope.  

So much for the sunshine, it has just started hailing!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sue thats hilarious about your towel!!   And yes cyclogest (although i am on a diff brand) is evil, just started again this morning, I am hoping i wont suffer as much this time because I think the GE from EC caused a lot of the cramps and constipation I got last time, it as horrible

Not sure about Sylar for a name  

Re positive thoughts, I suppose we all deal with things different, I am finding this cycle much easier to deal with by not really thinking about it and not thinking about if we get pregnant - I absolutely do not want to get my hopes built up at all, it was hell after last cycle, really was - i was shocked at hoe both me and hubby felt afterwards and am scared to go back there again ;(

Wishing you sooooooooooooooo much luck for Friday! I think unexplained infertility must give better success rates for IVF, I am sure my messed up adhesion covered tubes etc.... are causing a problem for me with IVF. I am now tempted to go and have the other tube out as am concerned its hindering the IVF if it has any nasty fluid build up in it as the other one did

And your hubby is right!!!!! do not test!!!!!! i didn't have a problem with testing a) AF showed up 2 day early anyway and b) I bloomin hate pregnancy tests! 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just proves how much I am analysing everything, Zuri! Even towel fluff can be misinterpreted!! 

I had bad cramps the first 5 days and they seem to have subsided lately, perhaps my body getting used to them! But I have been a bit more windy! 

Sylar would be a great name! (Sue grabs a bit of paper to add to list!)  Can you get BBC? Fortunately I have BBC3 as well and I can see the next episode later in the evening! Here is a bit of a season tease http://twitpic.com/21nku or http://twitpic.com/21u2n - I love this photo http://twitpic.com/1wlqe - wonder what is behind this photo http://twitpic.com/1v7ff

I am trying not to think about the 2ww, trying to get on with my life, but it is very difficult. But I am a lot less stressed than I was with my first IUI!

I don't know what is better, being unexplained or knowing what is wrong. On one hand being unexplained means that they haven't found anything wrong, but if they found something they could at least treat it, or tailor the treatment to cope with that particular problem. With unexplained there is always that doubt in the back of my mind that there is someting that hasn't been found yet and whatever it is will stop it ever working. Listen to me, Mrs Positive Thinking!

I am in two minds about testing, I know that a OTD is an OTD, but still I would prefer to know before I go to work and get the emotions out of the way before AF turns up in the middle of the day and I am in a flood of tears for the rest of the day!

Sue 

/links


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi Ladies 

How's everyone? I'm just back from a weekend with my mother - for mother's day - it's the first time I've been home with her in YEARS and YEARS so I thought it would be nice to be there (hmmm, perhaps I'm turning into a better person in my old age??). We had a lovely time, went out for cakes, had my sisters round for drinkies and take-away - just the girls as my dad and bro are away. All in all a very nice time - and very strange to be the only one not drinking in my mam's house!! 

The only thing that annoyed me was my friend texting me to say 'happy mother's day' from my DOG... ehh hello?? Does that make me a b!tch then? I wasn't too impressed 

Well, the tiredness isn't half as bad now, thank goodness. So glad to hear you've had it too Sue, I thought I was doing it wrong!! Loved the story about the red towel - lol!!!

Nicks, woweee, you're stimming!!! YAAY! How's it all going? I'm getting quite excited about starting stimming this week, please god , as is DH!!! It really can't come fast enough now!! Got our baseline scan on Thursday, fingers and toes crossed we get the all clear then... Sorry to hear you had a tough Mother's Day. I read an article about step-mothers in Psychologies this month - did you read it? It was interesting, and sad for so many of the contributors, it seems like step-mum's do all the work of a parent but are not appreciated for it... (Hope that is not the case for you, I don't mean to offend)

Wiggy, sorry to hear about your wobble... you poor ole thing  I hope you get your results soon, it's horrible waiting for bloods. The morning after we found out about my high fsh I woke around 5am and just couldn't get back to sleep, worrying about it and thinking this is it, it's not going to work, we've come to the end of the line. But I've moved on from there now and am feeling confident and hopeful about this cycle. Nothing ventured, nothing gained I guess. That said, we have always thought we might not have our own 'genetic' children, and I am slowly coming to terms with perhaps not having any at all, but DH is still hoping we can adopt one day... I guess time will tell. Thanks for posting about the NK cells.

Zuri, hope you got out on those skis! (Or stuck one up your dh's bum if he wouldn't go with you!! ) Wiggie made perfect sense about the timing of your FET (such a clever lady!), I hope those little embies are getting ready to thaw out now!! I will be crossing everything this one's a winner for you hun  I was thinking about what you said about having better success rates with unexplained IF - I always think it's harder for unexpl, as in, if you've a blocked tube or don't ovulate regularly, then ivf cuts that out of the process, so to speak, so you'd have better odds of success than us unexplained girls... but I guess we all look at our situation differently. We will all get there though, I promise  (and we will ALL have a fantastic time next Mother's Day)

Sue, good luck for Friday        Hmmm, cyclogest sounds like fun, can't wait for that stage 

As for names, we've quite a few for boys and girls, but the leads are... drumroll please... George and Lily... (but don't tell anyone, they're a secret  )


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Sue

I get sky over here we have a dish on balcony and can get all British TV  Yes I know what you mean re unexplained, although my explained infertility is not much better as there isn't really anything I can do for adhesions and scar tissue and one knackered tube but i imagine not knowing what is wrong must also be frustrating. I think testing is a personal thing, i just couldn't bear to see another negative test and actually said if its going to be negative then i'd rather my period showed up first and it did!

Clom I also got tired during down regging, i started down regging on 23rd Dec so wasn't great timing - I fell asleep on sofa on xmas day at 9pm and most nights after!- yes Clom true about unexplained, I think I just get so hung up on the state of my insides and it never happening naturally no matter what - I think it must be nice that at back of mind to think one day it may happen out of the blue and i still sometimes have that thought then i remember that it just isn't going to ever happen out of the blue for us - to be honest any IF is bad no matter what and wasn't meaning to offend (here I go again  ) I think I just sort of felt that unexplained means that everything is in working order in the womb etc.... but then thats a bad assumption to make because if everything was in working order then something would have happened. Some friends of mine had unexplained and then she fell pregnant naturally after 18 month during her first IUI cycle - maybe I have that in my mind that one of you lovely ladies just may get a miracle out of the blue pregnancy which would be fantastic - oh I dunno I talk too much sh!t at times 

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

oh PS Clom Lily is one of my girls names too after my beautiful grandma Lily, nice name choices


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Girls 

Hope your all keeping well

With the heavy lifting when going into the office, i decided to take only bare minimum that i needed and have ordered one of those business cases on wheels, as DH states that it is going to work and that ill need one eventually   

I'm trying to keep busy and not think about the days going by, the pessaries have not been that bad, although i have been constipated on them sorry TMI    just been feeling bloated still was hoping that would go, 

Speak to you all soon

Twinkle x


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey girlies,

My DP and I are going to start IVF next month after 6 failed IUI. We know all her hormone levels are fine and her tubes are patent. I got pregnant with the same donor on the 2nd IUI and the clinic have told us his sperm is excellent and the other 9 couples who have used him have got pregnant by the 4th time. We still have to attend an IVF meeting to find out more, but will they be able to give us more of an answer during an IVF cycle as to why DP is not getting pregnant or does the reason often remain unknown


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Morning girls, 

Welcome Moo - can only really speak for myself. I am unexplained IF and if this IVF fails it will still just be one of those things and they will say to try again. As the other girls on here are saying they are now having more blood tests to make sure that there is nothing else wrong. Sometimes treatment fails and there is no reason for it unfortunately. 

Zuri - I understand what you are saying about unexplained IF and then actually having something wrong which is preventing you from conceiving naturally. I can see it from both sides. I would be a liar if I didn't secretly wish every single month that we got pregnant naturally, after all we have done it before. But on the other side of it, all I can think is there must be something wrong and they just haven't done enough to spot what it is yet. Like you say IF is a pain in the ass for everyone it affects though. 

Wiggy - the info you gave on the nk tests was really interesting. I have never heard about it before but it just makes you think, it's a bloody miracle to fall pregnant naturally isn't it? There is so much to stop you!! It's a wonder the human race hasn't come to an end  

Sue - OMG - you made me laugh so much about your red towels. How funny?? Seriously though hun, hope you are bearing up all right in your 2ww. It does seem to be going really slow. Perhaps all the 2ww will go really slow for all of us because we all want everyone to get the BFP it is loike we are actually going through it ourselves!!

Clom - hey hun, how are you? Really hope your baseline scan goes well on Thursday. This time tomorrow I will have done my first jab - woohoo!! I didn't read that article about step mothers but I wish I had. You basically hit the nail on the head. We have step son for a week and his mother has him for a week, so basically I see him as much as her. She was a crap mother when he was younger and has only really got better in the last year or so now that he is older and easier to deal with. She is the one who gets the Mother's Day card and pressie though and I get sweet fa! Perhaps I am being unfair and I don't want a Mother's Day card as such as I am not his Mum but a Thank You card wouldn't go amiss! God I sound a right ***** now. When he was writing his Mum's card he put love his name and my dog's name. I was so pathetic, I said what have you written that for - I am the dog's Mum, your Mum isn't. How pathetic does that sound now? I was just so protective of my dog though because in my eyes, he is my baby. Zuri - you might know what I mean!!

Twinkle - Hi hun  

Well girls, AF came with a bang this morning - god I felt so rough, I nearly passed out in the shower and then was sick. I had to get step son to school and just felt terrible. Really I should be on the OCP to control them as I have always suffered really badly with heavy painful periods. Sometimes, when I feel so crappy, I think sod all of this, I am just going to forget becoming a Mother and enjoy my life - get drunk, go to parties and generally make a fool of myself.   DH says that if I don't get pregnant, I should have a party and invite everyone to buy me pairs of shoes like Carrie off Sex and the City. He says I can put on the invite, for all the presents I have bought for your kids for births, christenings, birthdays and christmas, I now want you to buy me shoes - can you imagine?? Not a bad idea actually


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Nicksy am loving the shoe party idea. Hadn't really thought of it like that before, but you're right there are so many presents that we have bought over the years and also going forward - I bet those who are having their second or third children aren't going to buy me double or triple presents on my birthday, come to think of it some of them don't get me anything. Oh, I'm feeling quite hard done by now      

Welcome Moo and hi everyone else.

Kat, hope all is well with you, haven't heard from you in a while, well maybe a day or two?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Love that idea about your DH Nicksy! its true i get fed up ho much i spend on presents for everyone else's brats hehe

Glad you understood what I meant re unexplained IF, wasn't meant to offend but I have a habit of doing that  too bloody opinionated I am  i wasn't trying to say that its easier with unexplained, i actually think its harder to deal with mentally because it must be so frustrating, but also if its unexplained, therefore no problems with uterus, tubes, egg quality, FSH hormones, sperm etc.... then it might just be that the sperm and egg weren't getting to the right place naturally so IVF might just be the answer because there are no other factors visibly aware of to stop it working - if that makes sense - was meaning it as a positive to Sue really that this will work for her  but I am not at all trying to say my situation is worse than your etc..... because I remember when i was going through all the tests i was saying to hubby that i'd hate it if it came back unexplained as it would be so bloody frustrating - anyway i am just digging myself deeper and blabbering a load of sh!t  i am sure you girls know i wasn't meaning to offend its just a thought in my head that if there are no obvious problems preventing getting pregnant then IVF might have a better chance? I'll stop there hehehe

Morning Wiggy how's you?

Welcome Moo xx

Hi Clom, Kat, Harriet, Sue and everyone else

Got FET tomorrow! can't believe its come round so quick! eek!

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

moo2275 - welcome to our happy little (mad) gang! I have been marked down as unexplained and the hospital said that they won't do any more tests, but I think I am going to argue with them! I know some of the lovely ladies here have had tests that I haven't and I am going to challenge them on it!  I wish you and your DP all the luck in the world!

Nicksy - you sound like my DH! (Some things just happen, there doesn't have to be a reason for it). I am sure you won't need that shoe party! That is exactly what my councelor said, go out, have fun, don't put your life on hold for it, because you could miss out on so much. I have not booked concerts, holidays and suchlike because we don't know what the situation is going to be in 6 months (or whenever), but she said to just book it anyway. Sending you loads of hugs for heavy AF.

I was coping well up to now! Starting to have pre-AF pains, but I have read somewhere else that some people had those pains and went on to have a BFP - so it could be good or bad! aaaagggggghhhhhhh!  It is hard for me to put it to the back of my mind when there is that pain there. A couple of times I have been to the loo just to take a few deep breaths and try to get a grip on reality!

Anyway, hope everyone is ok - special HI to Kat, wherever she is!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh no sorry you are feeling sh!tty sue i know that feeling when it gets closer to the day, the anxiety is terrible - can;t really offer any advice because really we all know that it will just drive us mad no matter what - praying this works for you and you can give us something to celebrate on Friday!! xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

ARGH!!!!  I just lost a HUGE post.... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   

I wanted to say, Zuri, good luck tomorrow, and no offence taken whatsoever! I hope and pray that it's just a timing issue or something simple that ivf will be able to fix for us, we wouldn't be doing it if we didn't have hope, but after 40+ cycles I can't believe that it's just been bad luck... but I keep hoping! PS did ya see ANTM last night? 

Nicks, good luck with jabs. I haven't a scanner otherwise I'd email you that article, but you might be able to get a copy on their website maybe? Dunno... It was interesting though, and a lot of the women were saying exactly what you're saying, that they ARE a parent to all intents and purposes but don't get the recognition for it. Hugs for you   

LOVE your idea of a shoe party... or any kind of party really to spoil us!!! 

Sue, thinking really positive thoughts that this is a good sign for you!!  

welcome moo, we're also Unexplained IF, so yes, it's common and sometimes they never find an answer, but ivf will give you the best odds you're ever going to get so hope it works for you and your dp! Can I ask how does it work in terms of your donor, is there a limit in how many babies he can produce? Sorry, I know nothing about donor sp, so please excuse my ignorance here! 

Everyone else... hello! I'm sorry this message is probably all warbled as it's my second attempt and a bit rushed this time round!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh good glad no offense Clom, wasn't meant to but i have a habit of putting things in writing that sound a bit off without me realising  no i haven;t seen ANTM yet i recorded it from last night as hubby wont watch it


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok, now I'm terribly tempted to say WHO GOT SENT HOME... but I won't


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Did you not watch it Clom? i'll let you know later when i watch it


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes I did hun, well, I saw most of it! I always miss the first 15 mins though because I have a yoga class til 9 on Mondays... 

I love how they always like to make one girl out to be a real baddie


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

God on day 2 of the progesterone pessaries and feeling lousy again already!! feel so low and down and generally fed up, I had no side effects from down regging or stimming and felt emotionally and hormonally fine both times but the progesterone!! its a different kettle of fish! going to be a loooooooooooon 2 weeks  hate the stuff  and even worse if i do get an elusive BFP i have to carry on taking it for 12 weeks! eek! the things we have to do eh!


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Zuri - sorry that they are making you feel so low. Bloody hormones eh?? The tablets I took made me feel like that. I feel better now they have stopped.   Big hugs to you hun - when is the transfer taking place?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

9.45 tomorro morn Nicks x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

I have got everything crossed for you hun   x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Just a quick one from me as I need to get ready for spinning.

Lots of luck for tomorrow Zuri, I know you'll be fine but couldn't not send you a whole heap of               

We go away on Friday for a week and just realised how much I have to do before we go and how little time I've got to do it in    

Oh, btw, did anyone see the Great Sperm Race last night on C4?? I didn't see the end but of what I did see I can't believe that anyone could get pg naturally!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Zuri – thanks hun!  I suppose it is inevitable that I will go a bit  !  Good luck tomorrow – I will be thinking of you!  I am on Utrogestan pesseries and if we get a BFP then we only have to take it for 2 extra days.  

Wiggy – where are you going?  Have a great week!  We will miss you!  Can’t get Channel 4   Was the programme good?

Lots of love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh bugger i wanted to watch that Wiggy can;t believ I missed it and didn;t even sky plus it  where are you going? anywhere nice? thanks for the good luck message 

thanks Sue - thats good u only have to take for 2 days if you get a BFP, to be honest I have no idea if i have to take it till 12 weeks, its just what I have heard, mine is called Crinone but think its the same as cyclogest etc... nasty stuff

Thanks Nicks too, I'll be back online at about noon my time 11 your time so will update you all, I am assuming they thawed them today so tomorrow they will be 2 days old and have had no phonecall so am hoping they are OK and thawed Ok! 

x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Zuri!!!     

I did see the Great Sperm Race - I thought it was quite entertaining really! And yes, mad to think anyone ever gets pg with all that those wee sperm have to get through. I told DH I'd work out why we hadn't got pg though - I forgot to get some ladders put in


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sending a top up of                                                                            to Zuri 

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Sue  just getting ready for the off - trying to get half full bladder so got up early to drink tea! last time it wasn;t full enough and find it hard to drink enough early in morning

x


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Clomidia,

Re your questions about our sperm donor. The law stands at the mo that only ten couples can use him but then each of those couples can have as many sibblings as they want. Also the sperm has to be destroyed after 10 years. I know our donor has had ten live births from ten couples so no new people can use him now. He also donated in 2004 so he is 'on ice' for siblings until 2014. I guess all this is in place to keep numbers low of people being half related living in the same area but not knowing it. There is then the potential that they meet and have kids together and you end up with all sorts of genetic problems. Oxford has only 2 donors at the moment which is crap!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

well back from transfer

Got 2 2 cell embies on board one perfect and one a bit fragmented but he said it will be Ok, he said the 3rd one didn't survive thaw but am pretty relieved and thankful that 2 did! i am however a little confused at how old the embies are, last time the embies had divided into 4 cells and collection was on the wednesday and transfer was on the Friday so are they classed as 2 or 3 days old? I assumed these would be the same so they would leave them to become 4 cells but they were only 2 so does that mean they are 1 or 2 days old? waiting for our resident expert Wiggy to answer this 

Had a funny morning tho, last time at transfer my bladder wasn't half full, appointment was at 7.30am and i just didn't have time to get enough fluid in me before getting there at 7.30am and am convinced it hindered the transfer process so this time i asked for a later appointment for 9.45am so i got up at 7.30 went for a huge morning wee and then drank 4 cups of tea!! i was busting for the loo all the way to the clinic and panicking knowing that when they use the ultra sound to push down on tummy it would hit my bladder and i had visions of me weeing all over the consultant!!   so when got to clinic i went for a half wee and was in agony stopping full flow but knew i had to! so went in for transfer and it was a mare because i was so tense trying to hold my bladder that he had a few probs getting the cathetar in! anyway this time we could see the embies released in the right place, last time we couldn't so am sure having the full bladder helped - i think i did hear him say though that my bladder was full! how on earth can you know when your bladder is half full or full, seems i either have an empty one or a too full one!

But anyway glad it's all done and feel very grateful for this second chance! 2ww here I come!   

xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Well done Zuri - so the embies were good quality?? Fantastic news for you. I am just now praying that this is going to be your time. Has he given you a test date hun? 

Hi to everyone else!

I had a bit of a mare with my menopur this morning. I have to have 4 amps of it and I have only been used to having 2 for my last IUI's. Anyway to try and draw up 4 lots is bloody difficult and I said to DH that I didn't think there was enough liquid in the plunger when he gave me the injection. He said that it looked fine. I am now paranoid that my doctor will say on my next scan that I haven't got any follies  

I think I will have 2 seperate injections tomorrow morning with 2 amps in each and I can prepare one and DH can do the other. What do you all think?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning Nicks - I am sure it's fine with the menopur, from what I know i think one saline solution is ok for up to 6 amps so even though you think it doesn't look enough it will be, basically in your needle should be the same volume of liquid that is in the saline solution and I am sure you will have plenty of follies - I know its a worry and i worried at first it wasn;t right but it was

Did you do Menopur then for IUI? 

x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

yes hun, I had menopur for IUI - 2 amps every other day I think. This is 4 amps every day. The doc said you can use up to 4 amps with the solution. 

This is the problem with doing it yourself isn't it - you worry that its not being done right. What drugs did you use hun? 

I hope you have got your feet up today - did DH go with you for the transfer - what was it like seeing the embies on the screen?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I am sure it ill be fine Nicks but maybe give your clinic a call

i was on 150 gonal F which is a handy pen and is easy to use and 75ml (1 amp) menopur

Yes hubby came with me and in the room again so bit embarrassing seeing me with legs akimbo, was a lot less emotional tis time seeing the pic of the embies but it was re assuring seeing them being released this time, didn't see that last time

Well not had feet up yet, been sat at comp emailing, not very good at just making myself go and lay on the sofa when i have my comp in the next room  too distracting

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Zuri – logged in to check on you hun!  Congratulations on joining the PUPO gang!!!  I really have absolutely everything possible crossed for you and I will be praying hard that this will work for you.  Sending all the positive vibes your way that I can.  

I had a weird bladder experience when I had my transfer done.  My consultant said to just pee before I leave the house because it is an hour and a half drive, my bladder should be full by then, but by the time I got there I didn’t feel that it was full enough.  We found a petrol station and bought a half litre bottle of fruit juice and I drank that, and by the time I got there I did feel my bladder!  But afterwards I didn’t feel like peeing (and I know I didn’t pee on the woman doing the transfer!) and lasted the hour and a half home.  Not sure where my urge to pee went to!

I had a scan after transfer and I remember how emotional I felt seeing the little one snuggled in. 

I have a good feeling about this, Zuri - I really do.  It will work for you.  

Nicksy – sorry I can’t help, I haven’t used Menopur, I used pregnyl with a pen.

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks sue xx

Did they not have the ultrasound on when they put the embies in? Or do u mean an extra scan just after? Amazing that a nano sized cell can be seen on ultra sound 

I was unemotional this time because I have just not allowed myself to get emotionally involved with much of this treatment - self preservation 

X


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations on being PUPO Zuri!!!     I too have a really good feeling about this for you (I know you are being very laid back about this cycle and taking it as it comes, so is it ok for us to get all excited for ya instead??   )  Amazing that you saw your embies... wow  

Delighted for you - when is test date? Let me guess... 6 April? 8 April? That's my (hopefully) EC/ET week so I won't be far behind you! I have terrible times with full bladder transfers too, I can fill mine in about 20 minutes so my first IUI I was in AGONY, not helped by the fact I was delayed going in and had to wait, and the transfer itself was very painful, I guess like it's been said, because you clench trying to contain the pain (and the wee!). I now bring a bottle of water with me and about 15 mins before transfer I down most of it! Works for me    

Nicks, I'm afraid I can't help with the menopur either, as I'm on a pen (I think I'd go mad if I had to mix solutions, etc), but I know that we all panic and worry that we're not getting enough of whatever drug we're taking... you just have to take a deep breath, follow the instructions and BELIEVE that you're doing it right   Easier said than done I know - I have been shaking my synarel bottle to make sure the liquid is reducing   

I'm supposed to start a new bottle tomorrow and I can happily report that there is only a tiny bit left in the current one, so that's good - I know some of it got in to me anyway (apart from the amount I sneeze away!!) 

Sue, good luck for Friday - how are you feeling today? Any more cramps/pains?             for you too hun 

moo, thanks for the reply - wow, only two donors in Oxford!! Eeek. Amazing to think there are 10 babies out there with the same sp donor; I guess in a small area with a limited number of donors there is that risk of the children meeting in later life. Thanks so much for filling me in; I knew nothing about this. Good luck with your cycle! 

How's everyone else? Kat? Wiggy? Harriet? and hello to all you other lovely ladies out there...


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom I'll allow you all to be positive for me 

Yes it is cool seeing the embies. We did feel emotional first time. They showed us a photo both times

Test date is 7th april so you were nearly right 

Regarding the full bladder thing - last time I took a small bottle if water in the car with me and sipped it on the way there but my bladder wasn't full enough when I got there which is why I went overboard this time


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for all your help girls - I think I will do the 2 injections tomorrow - bugger it!! Better safe than sorry eh? 

All of this full bladder malarkey is making me nervous now - imagine if you did wee on the doctor or nurse - how funny!!  

Oh by the way Clom - I have started a diary, so I am looking forward to seeing yours  

Zuri - I am being incredibly positive for you hun  

Hey Sue - not long now hun!! Everything is still crossed for you xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oooh Nicks, I will have to check you out!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Zuri – yes, they did a scan on my tummy when they put the little one in, and they also stuck that thing up me, the one that they use when they see how big the follies are, there we could see a little white dot – that was our embie!  I will boot the other computer up and put the photo through the scanner and post later.  Perhaps your laid back attitude will help it work!

Clomidia – still feeling crampy.  These last couple of days are unbearable!  Still not hopeful, but we will see.  

I had a horrible shock when I got home.  We walked through our front gate and we saw footprints under our window and DH said they were adult footprints, not children (they always kick their ball in our garden!), then he saw that our wheelie bin had been moved, he then looked through the little window in our front door and saw a man in our back garden with a ladder!  We couldn't get through the door quick enough to see what he was up to.  I went at him like a screaming banchee, telling him we were going to call the police etc.  Then DH noticed what he was doing, he was cleaning our windows!!!  Apparently he had our address on his route in error!  We climbed on top of our shed and dropped down the other side to get in as we have a 6ft wall round our garden - apparently that is normal when no one is in!  We all saw the funny side of it, but it gave all 3 of us a shock - he said nothing like that had ever happened to him before - or to us either!  

Lots of love, hugs and  to all!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

ahhh that was nice of them Sue and to give you a pic also! this time we did see 2 little white dots last time we saw nothing, i am convinced he cocked it up last time due to my bladder not being full!!

Well Sue Friday is getting nearer, have you been tempted to test? I really have everything possible crossed for you xxx

Nicks just read your diary, I should do one but not sure i could be bothered, i have all on catching up on the threads i am active on 

Clom - watched ANTM last night, funny all the cat fighting going on, glad that beeatch Sheena got booted of, I like Elina, which camp do you prefer? I am with the Euro girls of course 

Kat, Twinkle, Harriet, are you all OK? not heard from you much hope all is well xx

WiggyWoo where are you? hey I'm a poet 

xxxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Zuri, re ANTM - I am just sitting on the fence!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Awww spoil sport Clom!! you seriously can not like that little purile blonde pixie little which  although I think Mckay is the most beautiful - just don;t like that blonde one


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Scanned it, but it looks too fuzzy on the scan!  You will have to wait for his next scan!!!  

Zuri - yes I have been tempted to test early!!!  

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG Sue - does that mean what I think it means


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I wish - It means I am tempted to test, but DH won't let me!  

Sorry to get your hopes up!  

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh you're a tease missus!  

Zuri, you mean the mousy blondy one who's suddenly taking good pics? nope, don't like her much. Actually, am not sure I really like any of them in this series!!! Ah well... McKey does take beautiful pics, but what a stooopid name (which she chose for herself, no?) 

Must do a bit more work ladies, too much browsing for my own good - catch you tomorrow after my baseline scan... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek..... feeling nervous now!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

good luck tomoorow clom! No I mean the really blonde one with short hair not the frenchy girl  I'm so sad!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry!!!  

Good luck tomorrow, Clomidia!

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, I just realised that the post I did at lunchtime is still sitting here unposted     

So much has happened since then, amongst other things poor Sue has had the shock of her life - sorry Sue but I really did chuckle at that one, though I would have been the same I'm sure. I think you've done so well not to test, I know that I would have done by now, not that I recommend it at all, it just messes up your head even more, so if you can wait ............. these last few days will send you crazy though but we are here to try and keep you sane - well we can try, can't we      

Wow Zuri, congrats on being PUPO – there’s so many of you now – well for this thread anyway!!! I know that you are keeping level-headed about it but it was really good to read your post that everything went well. I don't blame you for trying to stay laid back, when you've been through one bfn the next cycle is difficult, but we don't want to dwell on that, just concentrate on getting you through this one and fingers crossed to a lovely bfp at the end of it       

Don’t get me started on the full bladder situation! I had the same thing first time, drank far too much, was in so much pain and all I could think about was what would happen if I just couldn’t hold it anymore, and then the nervous giggles started!    My clinic do an ultra sound at the same time and it’s fab to see them being placed back isn’t it.

Whilst I’m definitely no expert    my understanding is that if you had EC on Wed, Thurs would be day 1, therefore your embies were day 2 when they were transferred last time and with the rest frozen on that day presumably. I think that today would still be day 2 for them, the reason they might have less cells could be that they lost some due to the thaw – this is quite common – or they didn’t have as many when they were frozen. This isn’t to say that they aren’t as good, and I’m sure that if they were cultured in the lab today you would see them catch up pretty soon.

Nicksy I have only used Gonal which sounds as if it is easy peasy compared to your drugs. I’m sure that you are doing it right though, it’s natural to worry about it. You do what you think is right for you, as long as you are getting the right amount does it matter how you get there    I panick about if I am sniffing correctly – as Clom mentioned – especially when I sneeze afterwards. There's always something to worry about isn't there     

Twinkle, how are things with you??    

Moo, thanks for that info regarding the donors, that’s really interesting. Pleased that you’re guaranteed your donor now, presumably new people needing a donor will need to wait?? In answer to your post a few days ago, your consultation will involve discussing a protocol for you IVF. The protocol is the drugs that you will be on, but as you will see from all of us on here they tend to differ a lot, between the four or five of us we have all done something very different. At this stage you probably won’t get any answers without more tests being done though - besides those that you already know – sorry! When's your consultation? Sorry I know that you already said but now I can't see far enough back on the posts   

Good luck for tomorrow Clom, does this mean that all being well you'll start stimming?? Do you know which drugs you'll be on?? I don't watch ANTM but I will be watching The Apprentice tonight, I'm a massive fan    

Hi Harriet & Kat !

Had a busy afternoon getting the house sorted, like it to be all clean and tidy before we go away so that it is nice to come back to - and also mil has a habit of 'popping in' whilst we're away which drives me crazy as she never bothers when we're here. Couldn't bear for her to find the house messy, she'd be sure to comment. (Apart from that she's not too bad!)
Also puss still isn't right so we've been back to the vet today and she's got to go in tomorrow all day so that they can do hourly blood tests. She was on anticbiotics a few weeks back which didn't agree with her and since then her blood has been all over the place which means that her diabetes isn't controlled and she's starting to lose weight     She hates going to the vet and she was there last week, today and tomorrow then on Friday she's got to go to the cattery for a week, I feel like the worst cat mummy ever at the moment


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ooooo lovely to hear from you Wiggy wonder where you had got to 

Sorry your cat's not well  

So where are you going away to? anywhere nice?

Re my embies they were frozen on day 1 i think, basically if you remember that over here by law they have to be frozen before splitting into any cells so from my six embies they randomly chose 3 to freeze at point of fertilisation and then 3 to carry on to day 2 so am thinking that they would have been frozen on the day of egg collection and then today would have been day 1 which would explain only 2 cells where as last time i had 4 cell day 2 transfered, i suppose that makes sense?? wanted to ask him but knew he'd give me that look again as if to say why do you need to know 

Glad it's not just me who has suffered the full bladder incident 

x


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me posting here.

I've just had 3 goes at IUI and sadly the last one (just like the rest) was a BFN.  I found out yesterday - got to OTD and it was negative....AF arrived later in the day.

So was feeling a bit down and rang the clinic today (NHS) to tell them the news and say that I needed to see the consultant to discuss next steps.  She disappeared for a bit, but then came back with the diary and said he could see me THIS MONDAY!!!  I nearly fell off my chair and it has really cheered me up.

I just wondered if you girls know the kind of thing that happens at an initial meeting like this?  How long do things take to progress from here......?  Are there more tests to do when moving between IUI and IVF (if so, which ones?) and are there any questions I should be asking?  My head is just spinning but I really want to make the most of the time and get a positive outcome.  Both me and DH are keen to move things on as quickly as we can.

Really appreciate any advice from you.

Thanks in advance!  
Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Little Pearl,

Sorry to hear that your IUI's didn't work    but, great news that you have got an apt so soon. Haven't got a clue as to how things work on the NHS I'm afraid but on the ICSI board there is a post at the top which has a list of questions for an initial consultation. Not sure if you know the difference between IVF and ICSI but the basic prinicipals are the same, the difference is in the method they use for fertilisation so the info there should still be relevant. This may help you but shout if there's anything else. They may want to do bloods to check your FSH/AMH levels which gives them an indication as to how you will respond to drugs and how many follies to expect but I don't know if all clinics do that straight off and I don't know much about the results either I'm afraid - sorry I'm so useless. But you're very welcome to join us on here we all muddle along some how!

Hey Zuri   have to be quick, tea's nearly ready. I think that your embies would have been frozen on day 1 which is the day after EC as it is usually the morning after EC when they call to tell you how many have fertilised. I don't think that your clinic did call you    but on the day of EC I'm not sure they would have fertilised yet. Does that make sense    not sure it does to me


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks wiggy that makes sense so it seems they thawed them today and put them back as day 1 embies. So where are you going to on your hols wiggs? 

Hi pearl - think wiggs has given a pretty good answer. Sorry your IUIs didn't work but great news getting an appointment so soon

X


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for such a prompt reply.  I'll definitely check out the board on First Consultations and will be back if I have more questions or any news!

Good luck to you both and THANK YOU!  

Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi 

Sorry i have not been on for a while been really busy which helps with trying not to think about things.

 thoughts for Zuri, 

glad i was not the only one that was worried about weeing all over the doctor DH thought i was crazy when i told him what i was most worried about

Twinkle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Urm..... ladies...... day before OTD










I am going to do another test on Sunday morning for a definate result. I am shaking here!

Sue 

ps- please don't comment on my ******** account, want to be doubley sure before telling family!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

OMG Sue! i woke up thinking about you this morning and thinking I bet this works for you!! wow wow wow congratulations xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sue it just shows it only takes that one lonely little embie!!! so pleased for you


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies - how are you all?

Sue - OMG Big massive congratulations lovely I am so pleased for you xxxxx

Hope everyone else is well 

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,

seems like congratulations are in order Sue     Let's hope we're on a roll now hey!

How's everyone else??


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi 

Just thought id sneak on while at work OMG Sue thats wonderful news im so pleased for you lets hope your the first of mamy of us to get a BFP

Twinkle xXx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Just a quick one from me too - massive congrats to Sue - really made up for you xxx

Hope everyone is ok today - big hugs xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG Sue!!! So so thrilled for you.... really really hoping this a keeper for you both, I know it's early days so I will hold off going through the roof with smilies and celebrations but so so delighted ... congratulations sweetie!! 

Well, I've had a long day, awake at 6.30 and eventually dragged myself out of bed at 7, then went into the office and worked til 10.30 as I was teaching. Legged it from there to the tube and hopped on the first train to Guys... met dh there (he beat me to it! He is so prompt and timely - I was unfortunately a few minutes late   ) Our nurse had apparently just called me so she said she'd be back. She came back about 15 mins later and when I apologised she said no problem, my being late gave her the opportunity to take a quick breather and have a cuppa   So I did a good deed really  

Anyway, good news is ovaries were nicely 'sleeping' (well, that's what I like to call them!) and my lining was fine (she didn't say how much) and she could see about 7 or 8 follicles so we're hoping for 8-10 overall! She showed me how to do the first jab - in double-quick time! Honestly, if I hadn't done Puregon before I'd have been in a sweat! - but it's all done now!! 

I'm on Gonal F, 300 iu, and down to one sniff twice daily - yaay! - and I've to go back next Friday to see how things are progressing.  EC still planned for 6/4 at the very earliest... 

So how's everyone else? How are our PUPO ladies 

Kat, hello! Good to 'see' you! 

Little Pearl, welcome! So sorry to read about your iui's but as you can see there is life - and bfps! - after iui's. Wish you well on your journey. I know all clinics are different, but I am nhs and if you want to know more about what happens next then please ask. Hope I can be of some help. 

Wiggy, have a wonderful wonderful holiday!!!! Lucky gal!!! (and I'm glad I'm not the only one who panics when she sneezes on the synarel!) I saw The App too... classic stuff as always!!!  

Nicksy, I saw your diary!!! Well now I haven't been left with much choice have I?  

Girls, I had a fit of the giggles this afternoon - sat in the car with dh and laughed and laughed til I cried (in fact, nearly wee'd). He is not used to this cheerful, hyper me after my week of sleepiness... I'm glad there are some good side effects to all of this


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

I am still a bit in denial, it feels like it is happening to someone else.  I am still getting cramps, just before lunch I was doubled up in pain, which has given me a bit of concern.  I hope it is just the little one trying to get comfortable.  I have a feeling it is going to be a total pain just like his dad!  I am still going to do another test tomorrow and then I will start to believe it!  DH is walking around with a huge grin and if I hear “I told you so” one more time I will thump him!  

I have to apologise for being a total pain during my 2ww! 

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi girls 

Not sure if its all over for us, been getting AF like tummy pains for the last few days seem to get worse as the days go on   feeling really tired lately could sleep the clock round fell asleep while watching tv in bed last night about 10.45 DH working nights and slept till 8 this morning  

Well off for a shower, ready to do the dreaded pessery again, when does the bloating feling go away still having to wear my larger trousers for comfort

Twinkle


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Twinks when is OTD? don;t give up hope yet sounds to me like what you are experience is more than just general period pains!! I am bloated too with the pessaries, do you take your at night? I always have to take them in the morning and just feel yucky and windy   all day!! 

Sue hope all goes well, can;t believe you got a BFP! I can imagine the shock you are in, i think i;d be the same, just dis belief! x

Hi Nicks, Harriet, Wiggs, Kat, Clom, Little pearl and anyone else I have missed - been very quiet on here today??

x


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Zuri - have to take one in the morning and one at night, the knicker twitching has begun, found myself drinking more today so that i went to the toilet more just to check, think im going totally insane  

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah Twinkle, this 2ww business is the worst bit isn't it    If you can try not to read too much into anything, whether it be symptoms or no symptoms, there are so many stories on here of bfp's with them or without them it's just impossible to second guess. It is good to drink plenty though, that's the only things my clinic say for the 2ww is to drink plenty of water. Lots of luck and thinking of you    

Zuri, so sorry about rushing off this afternoon, there was me having a good old chin wag with you on ** then my phone started bleeping, the home phone ringing and the doorbell all at once    I didn't know which way to turn. Just in case you're wondering it was my friend on the phone, the one I told you about so I ignored that, the tx was my FF friend so I just replied to her and my sister-in-law and darling nephew at the door so they came in for half an hour as my nephew wanted to see me before we went on holiday - ahh bless he's just the sweetest. Hope you managed to get some work done in the end and that I didn't distract you too much!   

Nicksy, hi, how are those injections going, I bet you're an old hand at it now right Do you have a scan booked for next week to see how those follies are coming along?? Must try and read your diary if I have time.     

Clom, so what did you think, did he fire the right one?? I found the other girl, not the team leader, the most annoying but I guess she's better for t.v. Pleased that your scan went well, sounds like a great crop of follies for you    and even better that you're starting to feel like your old self again. Some of the girls on my clinic thread were saying how awful and depressing the d/ring made them feel. 

Sue, how's it feel up there on cloud nine    Did you call your clinic today, what happens now do they want you to go in for bloods??

Hi Kat, Moo, Harriet   Little Pearl and everyone else   

I might get a chance to log on tomorrow but if not see you in just over a week    Not sure what access we will have away so I'll try and keep up where I can.................look forward to seeing lots of good and exciting news when I get back    to all.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wiggy what will we do without you? I'll miss you lots 

No worries about the chat earlier, it was nice to catch up though for a natter and moan

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Twinkle – if you read my posts a few days ago you will see me complaining about AF pains (and still getting them, going to mention that to clinic when DH phones up today) and saying that I don’t think it has worked – and look at me!  I did another test this morning (another brand just to make sure!) and it came back as a BFP again!  Last night I fell asleep before the end of Eggheads!  So sounds like we are both having similar symptoms!  Hate the pesseries!  When is your OTD?  Obsessive knicker testing?  That is totally normal!

Zuri – I have to take my pesseries 3 times a day – I did try doing the middle one at work but trying to do it in a toilet cubicle was nearly impossible!  Now I wait until I get home and lie down to do it!  I am still in shock!  I have done two tests, both come back positive, but still can’t believe it!  I have read all the congratulations messages on the forum and it feels like they are for someone else!

Wiggy – I am not sure they want me to go in for bloods at all.  DH thinks that I have to go for another scan soon, but we will see when he phones them this morning.  Have a great week!  We will be thinking of you!

It is Friday!!!!  Yippee!!!  But this Friday is different.  It is DH’s last day at work.  They cancelled his contract and unfortunately he hasn’t managed to find anything else yet.  So today is going to be emotional all round.  I have made a nice long list of things for him to do next week, so he won’t be idle (although for half the day and evening he will be looking for a job).  

Sunday I am off to England for a couple of days on business.  Arriving Sunday night in time for evening meal and then bed and we have a very full day on Monday, fly back Monday night.  Should be back 1am Tuesday morning!  Luckily I don’t have to go in on Tuesday morning!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sue wonder why you are taking them 3 times a day and me once in the morning? However I can pop them up there easily standing up and not having to lie down - it's quicker than putting a tampon in so wonder if yours are different? mine are a white plastic large pipette type thing that you snap the end off, pop up then squeeze the end

Well it sounds like it' all official and it's worked!! will you go in for blood tests?

morning everyone else x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Zuri!

Mine are just round balls!  Trouble is trying to get them in, they keep trying to escape!  TMI alert.... it is a case of getting them balanced on the end of finger and pushing in! 

DH phoned hospital and there are no blood tests, I just have to go for a scan on 17 April.  He did mention my cramps, and apparently it is just my body (probably my bowel) reacting to the dugs and the change in my body.  As long as it isn't constant pain than that is ok.  Trouble is that because I have IBS, I am in constant pain there anyway!  But the sharp pains come and go, so I assume that it means that it is ok.  I just can't believe that it is real!  Still in denial!  I will probably start to believe it when I go for the scan!

Morning all!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

OOO Sue they sound fiddly - mine are very quick and simple and it's basically cream they i insert in like a tampon and it doesn't really come out

I would guess that the pessaries are irritating your bowel still, i still felt yucky a week after stopping the pessaries

x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Sue, it's lovely to be able to say CONGRATULATIONS properly now!!! so delighted for you - it's amazing news! 

Zuri, how are things and how are you feeling? 

Wiggy, have a wonderful holiday, you deserve it. I know what you mean about the App - the one who should've gone was Karen - but Surallan seemed to stop just as he was about to fire her and change his mind! I see another 'Clur' in this one! 

twinkle, how long have you got left on the 2ww? Hope AF keeps away   

nicksy, how are the jabs going? I've done two now and am feeling really really tired today. But I'm under orders to take it easy so I'm resting up on the sofa with a two litre bottle of water and a basket of mini-creme eggs (I know, I know, I really shouldn't but I have the worst chocolate cravings EVER)

Nicks, when are you back for your next scan? 

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend - don't forget the clocks changing!! 

Luv 
C


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ooh - thanks for reminding me about the clocks, Clomidia!  I am going to England on Sunday, I better sms my work colleague to remind her or we will miss the flight!

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

So sorry I haven't been around for a while, i've been trying to spend a bit less time on FF as I felt I needed to take a break. But I have been following your stories so first up

Sue: Massive massive congrats, I am so pleased for you. It just goes to show that you only need one golden egg

Nicksy: I hope that the stimming is going well for you

Twinkle: I hope that the 2WW is going ok for you and you haven't gone too mad. When is your OTD or don't you want to say?

Zuri: How are you? The same message for you, when is your OTD?

Wiggy: I hope you are having a lovely holiday, and that you appt at the lister goes well, i'll be thinking of you

Clomidia: I also hope that the stimming is going well for you

Well not much from me, have just been trying to "get on with life" as everyone tells you to do. I've gradually  been getting test results back from the GP but they have taken 3 weeks so far and they are still not all back! Anyway all negative so far (thyroid antibody, lupus and anticardiolipin), we are still waiting for the karyotyping from the lister. Not sure when we will be cycling again. I am booked in for a pill scan on 21st April but not sure if we will have to postpone it to the following month.


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Morning girlies, 

Harriet - lovely to hear from you honey - I hope you are ok. I agree that some time away from TTC and FF is a good idea sometimes otherwise all of this can send you absolutely barmy!! You sound a bit down in the dumps honey and I am sending you a massive   We are all here if you need a good moan xx

Wiggy - Hope you enjoy your week away honey - where did you say you were going? It will be nice to get away from it all for you hun xx

Zuri - hows our PUPO lady? Hope you are getting lots of nice positive feelings!!

Clom - Hey honey, how are you - are your ovaries hurting yet?  

Sue - Hows out lovely pregnant lady - hope you are blooming - any feelings of sickness or anything yet? 

A big HELLO to Kat, Twinkle and anyone else I missed  

Well I have got my next scan today and I am dreading it. I am dreading what they are going to see there. Sorry for TMI but I have had a lot of CM yesterday and today which is like what I get at ovulation. Not sure what the hell is going on but I only finished my period on Saturday and from yesterday I have had cetrotide injections which are to stop me ovulating. I am just hoping an praying that everything is going to plan down there and that my body is playing ball!! I have had quite bad stomach pains which I can only think is my ovaries making more follies! Pease God!!

I have another quick question for you ladies. It is my DH's 40th birthday on the 11th April (which will be just after my ET or the day of my ET if we get to blast). I am in a real quandry as I wanted to book a break away to Las Vegas for us (and present this to him at his party that night) I am not sure what to do for the best though. If I am fortunate enough to get a BFP then would it be safe to go all that way on a plane. If I get a BFN I know I will be absolutely gutted that I haven't booked it. How else can I do it though? Hope you can help me as I need to get it sorted this week. 

Much hugs and love to you all

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning Nicks

I wouldn't worry about anything i think al;l the drugs make all sort of different things happen so just chill and I am sure all will be fine  but good luck for your scan - how many days have you been stimming now?

Re Vegas when would you be intending to go? i had similar thoughts but wanted to male sure i didn't fly until i had had a 6 week scan if i did get pregnant just to put my mind at ease so can you not arrange for the trip to be at least after a possible 6 week scan which is around 2 weeks after your BFP?

Hi Harriet lovely to hear from you, you do sound a bit flat and deflated, I would assume thats normal after a failed cycle, one of the reasons why i jumped at the chance to get right back on it with this FET even though sensibly i really should have left it a month, i just didn't want that anti climax to deal with. Great news though that your tests are coming back so far with nothing wrong, i know its frustrating because we almost want to see a problem but it is better that there is nothing wrong x

Morning to everyone else - sorry no more personals, got a horrid migraine yet again

x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Zuri - I can basically book it for anytime in the future. I was wondering whether to wait for a date when I am at least 3 months. Not sure what to do at all. I just don't not want to di it because I haven't got a great feeling about getting a positive and I will be gutter if I haven't done this for him. I have googled about flying but it really doesn't give that much information.

Sorry you have got a migraine honey - I hope it passes soon. Are you able to take it easy today?
xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I take it easy most days Nicks 

I read somewhere not to fly within first 3 month a real scare mongering type site but then when i asked my doc about it he just rubbished it, but I think i would want to probably wait till about 8/10 weeks to just be safe and feel like i am on the home straight to the 12 weeks

x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi gals 

Still stabbing away at my belly here, no problems so far. 

Nicks, how did you get on today? It's amazing that you're having a scan now and I'm not due another one til Friday!! Hope it is good news hun xx 

As for flying, as it's Vegas, I would be inclined to go on the safe side of things in early pregnancy- that's quite a long flight if you were less than 12 weeks, especially if you're feeling poorly - and I have also heard you can't fly transatlantic in your third trimester - but that still leaves you with plenty of time in the second trimester! 

We have already booked to go to Italy in June, so I guess I would be ummmm (just looking it up) about 11 weeks then, but as it is only around 3 hours, I'm not too concerned... I think! I didn't really think about it when I booked it! Just went ahead and did it regardless!  So I guess I am saying definitely book it, just book the most suitable time for you whatever the outcome!!! You'll kick yourself if you don't!     for you x

Zuri, how you feeling? About another week to go now pet, hope you're feeling ok. Sorry to hear you have a migrane. 

Harriet, good to hear your bloods were all negative, I hope the latest ones come back soon. Really hoping you get some answers soon hun  

How's everyone else? God gals, my belly is HUGE today... have I really overdone it on the choccies this badly?! Eeeek   for me!


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Nicksy: Its a dilemma isn't it. I don't think that there is any problem flying before your third trimester and if we were "normal" you probably wouldn't think anything of it. However that said I think I would leave it for at least 8 or 9 weeks into the pg. Remember you might be suffering from morning sickness which would be horrible on a long flight in economy!! Also how do you feel about flying? I absolutely hate it which I think adds to the negatives for me, i.e. the stress etc. Don't worry about the CM, I had ovary pain the day of my first injection until they took the eggs away! And I had loads of mucus from about 4 - 5 days of stimming. Its a good sign hun

Clomidia: I know what you mean about your tummy, mine has only just gone down

Zuri: How are you feeling now? I hope your migraine has gone

Twinkle: How are you? You have gone very quiet!

Sue: Helllo

You are right I am a bit flat, can't seem to shake myself out of this depression and my period arriving today hasn't helped! I'm still debating whether to start this cycle or next. The problem is if I start next cycle this has the potential to clash with my holiday, i am going away with friends, most of whom don't know we are having treatment   Oh well I'm sure it will sort itself out. I have to go to the lister for a repeat AMH on Thursday so I guess I can ask then.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Harriet     
Sorry the ole witch arrived. Can you postpone your decision for a day or two til you feel better? Hope so xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi 

Harriet no i am here just been really busy with work and our house tryin to do it up 2 go on the market, yes it is my test day soon, sorry not mentioning the date as trying not to think about it to much but it is driving me crazy, still  

Zuri - how are you doing?

Nicksy - Hope your scan went ok x 

Clomdia - thanks for your positive thoughts

Speak to you all soon

Twinkle x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

I have blown you all some bubbles for luck!


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Harriet that means alot 

Twinkle  xXx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Morning all!!!!

I am back from my trip to England, went a bit mental over there though.  When I got to my hotel room I just kept thinking whether carrying my case up stairs would have had any negative effect, lifting said suitcase into overhead lockers, loads of things that could have made it go wrong!  This case was only a small one and it had one change of clothes in and a few toiletries, probably weighed about 5 kilos.  Unfortunately DH wasn’t around to tell me I am being an idiot so I ended up phoning him in tears.  My feeling queezy has gone which makes me worry a bit, but as I said to my friend yesterday, when you have wanted something so long and you get it, it is only understandable that you would be scared that it would be taken away from you.  But I am ok today, still hoping and praying that the little one stays, hopefully it is as stubborn as its father!  Going to do another test on Friday just to put my mind at rest.

Harriet – glad to hear that all tests are negative.  Sending you huge hugs

Nicksy – sending you hugest hugs for today.  Now you girls are getting me worried, I flew on Sunday and Monday, but only an hour.  But my doctor said it would be fine.  

Zuri – hope your migrane goes away soon.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh - DH just told me this story.  He went to the local supermarket to buy another test kit for later in the week, and there was a dad with a 4 year old girl standing next to him...

Girl - do you have a baby in your tummy
DH - perhaps, I don't know yet!
Girl's dad - I think his wife has a baby in her tummy.
DH - yes, because men can't have babies in their tummy, can they?
Girl - *thinks*  oh, no!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

morning girls

Just a quickie to say hello to you all, not feeling too great at moment migraine wise and emotionally  I just know this hasn't worked again and I am just dreading going through the disappointment again of another BFN - its the weirdest feeling  knowing i am days away from a mini meltdown again and it was so f'ing sh!t after the last one I just can't bear going into that state again! this is such a crap thing we have to contend with, I am seeing myself as one of these ladies who has 4 5 6 7 or attempts and turning into a depressed obsessed bitter and twisted woman - think I may need to take a break from FF for a bit - or at least from other threads

Nicks good luck at your scan today thinking of you, Twinks can understand you keeping the date to yourself, i don't tell family and friends who know about my treatment my test date its too much pressure

x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Zuri

I know how you feel I have been through every emotion under the sun over the past few weeks. This process is extremely tough but its not over for you yet. Remember that lots of "normal" people don't even know that they are pg because they have no symptoms. When is your OTD or do you not want to say?

I hope your migraine goes away soon as well
H
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh Zuri – sending you all the love and hugs in the world.  You know that we are all hoping and praying for you, and will be here whenever you need us.  I have always said that the 2ww is the worst part of the treatment, you go through such a wide range of emotions.  But please don’t give up hope yet.  

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Morning girls, 

I am coming on here to give Zuri a good talking to!! Why do you think it hasn't worked hun? Some really good embies were put back and you still have time to go. As Harriet said, most people don't get any symptoms whatsoever. I am just like you and I am sure most other ladies are in the fact that we believe that it won't work for us. I think I will be like a real saddo that has 15 IVF attemps and that everyone will be talking about me behind my back about what a saddo I am and pitying me. BUT we won't be like that honey. We have to think that yes, it might take up to 3 goes at getting our dream but we will get there. (Sorry I am turning into my DH now). I am sending you the hugest hug - please don't slip away from this thread - we will get you through this and when you get your BFP next week, we will all be celebrating with you   

Harriet - Hi honey - I am sorry that you have been through the mill too. It really is so unfair isn't it. I hope that you start to feel better soon and that the results come back so that you can decide what you are doing next. Were any in the freezer for you lovey? 

Sue - Hello honey - your little story made me giggle. I understand exactly what you are saying about being given something that you want so badly, you are scared that it will be taken away. I am sure little one is snuggling in nice and tight with you. 

Twinkle - all the best of luck for you hun!

Clom - It is funny that our scans are on different days isn't it? I think its something to do with this antagonist protocol that I am on. I don;t think your huge belly can just be the choccies can it - unless you ate bloody loads!!  

Well I went for my scan yesterday and I have got 9 follies - 4 on one side and 5 on the other. In some ways I wanted loads more like 25 or something but I know deep down that that can make you poorly. Dh is over the moon with that number as the nurse at the first consultation said that they aim to get between 5 and 10 so he sees that I am at the top end of the scale. He says that he has got a good feeling about it - I hope hes right. He thinks it is his excellent expertise at giving me the jabs that have made me do well!! 

I went to bed last night with a migraine too - I have not had one for ages. I think things just sometimes build up and then your body says no more. I felt much better after a good nights sleep anyway. 

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

you lovely ladies have made tears appear in my eyes! don't ya know I am a hard northern lass don't do this to me 

Harriet sorry you are suffering too, it's just so so rubbish we have to deal with this, the emotions are terrible, to be honest I am now on this 2WW but I don't think I have fully got over the BFN from the last cycle

I am not feeling negative because have had no symptoms i just know it hasn't worked regardless, my embies were only 2 cells day  old and i dunno it just all seems wrong (i'd liked to be proved otherwise next week) but I doubt it - I think its hard to be optimistic when one has failed already - will be interested how you feel Harriet on your next cycle if you'll feel defeated like I am or you'll get the optimism back again like on your first - my doc said this is quite normal and that most patients are very confident about their first but then when it fails that confidence dips for the next cycles

Nicks - Yay 9 follies, do you know how unbelievably good that is!! i slap peoples wrists who want 20+ follies as it's not natiural not healthy and you get less healthy eggs from a bumper crop, i am a firm believer of quality of quantity - my clinic like to collect between 9 and 12 eggs he believes those eggs have been nurtured better as there are fewer than when ovaries are pushed to their limits with too many follies, I think from 9 follies you might get up to 12 eggs! remember I was right on my prediction with Twinkle  just call me your psychic FF friend   

I think i had about 7 follies and got 9 eggs

So well done on the 9 its brilliant and there is time to grow more, my first scan i had 5 showing second scan before C there was about 7 i think so more can appear

Morning our pregnant lady Sue!!! understandable to feel as you do i think its natural that we will all go into panic over drive when we eventually get pregnant because of how hard it was to get here, they are so precious and expensive!!  we don't want to lose them  but I am sure you will be fine and the lifting of a light suitcase and 1 hour flights will be fine - try not to go into paranoia over drive and chill and relax over it all, you have been through the panic and worry enough during IVF just try and relax and enjoy being pregnant xx

HI Clom, Twinks and everyone else - hope wiggs is having a lovely time xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Nicksy: Zuri is right 9 is a lovely number, I started off with 13 and as you know I got 10 in the end, but it makes no difference because I got a BFN and Sue got a BFP with one!

Zuri: I do understand I really do. I think I will feel more realistic the second time around. I know that if I do have an immune issue and it is untreated then the 2nd time is likely to fail again. I have got all my results back from the GP now and they are all clear. So I have emailed the cons to ask what the next step is, I want to give steroids a go but i'm wondering if she will think that I have gone   oh well I probably have! I am still due to start on 21st April, but might have to push this back slightly. I was actually hoping to have another month off to recover but if I do this treatment will clash with holiday and work. I also have to have my AMH retested, have to go all the way to the clinic on thursday for this and then I start taking the dreaded pill again. I'm still waiting for karyotyping results and DHs DNA fragmentation, these are the ones that terrify me because they are not that easily treatable. I think I might start a ticker I always find that this helps

Kat: Where are you? You haven't been around much lately


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi lovely I am here I am just in a little limbo at the moment     and feel out of place popping on here every now and again! I rang the clinic yesterday and they said it could take up to a year for us to get our IVF.  xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Harriet

What do the steroids do? I don't really know much at all about immunes and doubt they'll test me here which worries me, feel i could be throwing money away on further IVF without being tested for potential problems but am too scared to even bring it up with Doc as i know he'll just say its a waste of time and we don't bother with them here - might get hubby to come with me at next appointment if this fails and get him to ask about stuff

So have all your tests come back clear then? or are you still waiting for a couple? and was your AMH OK last time you had it checked? would be very interested to know what my AMH is especially as I didn't produce a great deal of eggs and had so few antrals showing in the beginning - I know your FSH is high and mine is perfect but you produced more eggs and follies than me so sometimes wonder how much it affects things when its not sky high? I am convinced my AMH must be low 

Yes Kat where are you? sorry i forgot you off my last post (slaps wrist!) xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

oh there you are!!

Oh Kat thats not good waiting up to a year!!   is that because it is NHS? can understand you feeling in limbo   have you thought about going private? or abroad where its cheaper? I am seriously considering going to the Jinemad in in Istanbul if my next fresh cycle here doesn't work its 1500 for ICSI and 800 for the drugs and then accommodation and flights and food on top but much cheaper than private in the uk or what I pay here

x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Zuri

My AMH showed satisfactory fertility last time which totally contradicted the FSH results. I think that the AMH is a better indication. Also as you said I produced a decent crop of eggs on 225 ius. I've been doing quite a bit of reading about immune issues because this is usually the problem when people are unexplained. What happens is that the immune system attacks the developing embryo rather than letting it grow, it often thinks its cancer or a virus. Steroids dampen down the immune system. The problem is that there are so many immune tests you can have so it can be difficult to diagnose.  I'm asking for steroids without an actual diagnosis, I do know people that have had this but it just depends whether the cons will go for it. Your cons seems like a nightmare, It would do my head in to have no answers. 

I just called the clinic and I still have the genetic tests and the one for DHs sperm outstanding. They said it would be another week, which is 3 weeks in total  

Kat: Don't feel bad about coming on here, we love having you. My NHS hospital also said 1 years wait. I have heard that for some people this is less than 1 year though


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Harriet & Zuri  - Hi lovely ladies  .  To be honest I am not feeling too bad about it the way I look at it is I have just over 8 weeks to loose a few pounds before going on my hols, then when we come back our IUI hospital said they would kindly give us another 3 goes (this is becuase I don't take any medication other than the trigger shot) so that will roughly take us up to Sept/Oct.  So I have decided to not look at the negative but to look at the positve and who knows it may even happen naturally - i can't actually believe I just said that after trying for over 3 years


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Kat the woman who had endless IUI its amazing hoe many goes they are giving you!! hope one of them works and you don't need IVF xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

I know Zuri to be honest it nice having a few months off treatment and getting my body/cycle back to some kind of normality!  how are you lovely? x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

OK ish Kat see earlier post not going to depress anyone a second time round  xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Afternoon ladies, 

I am back on here policing to make sure that everybody is still ok   I read my post back from this morning and I sound like a right bossy old cow. 

Kat - hiya honey - lovely to hear from you. A year is a long time but I am hoping that the little bit of sunshine might help you and DH conceive au natural!!  

Harriet - Wiggy put quite a bit about the immune issues stuff didn't she? It is very interesting and it make sense that this is what could be wrong with a lot of us unexplained lot! 

Hey Zuri - how's your head honey? I hope you are feeling slightly better this afternoon about everything. 

My next hospital appointment is on Thursday and DH is having to go to a meeting that day. Because DH took voluntary redundancy we lost the 2nd company car yesterday so I don't have one now. I am just trying to sort out getting a bus. I haven't been on one in years and I can just imagine getting on with all the OAP's going for their blood tests to the hospital.   My MIL rang before and was saying oh such and such will take you. I was like, you're ok thanks I don't want the whole world knowing why I am going to the hospital   Oh the joys eh?? 

xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Nicksy - Sorry to hear DH lost his company car I bet you feel lost without it.  Hopefully the bus route and timetables will be OK.  If the OAP's near you are anything like they are with us you will have no problem our OAP's are there at the crack of dawn at the ready for when the hospital doors open


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Nicksy 
Your post made me laugh, my parents seem to want to tell the world about our treatment too! I'm not getting much work done today, AF arrived and she is being a right old cow this time

Did anyone hear about coleen rooney getting pg? My first thoughts were "b*tch!" am I turning into a bitter dried up hag?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

haha Harriet i just read about 5 mins ago about her and i thought the same! we are bitter dried ups hags together

Oh Nicks poor you having to go pub transport!! eek!! I use pub transport here 100% of the time but thats cos its good! i'd have no idea using it in the UK with all the horrids using it as well 

i am such a snob!


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Eugh the bus poor you nicksy

I feel so bleurgh today,  cannot be bothered with work at all and I have soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much to do. The poo is defo going to hit the fan soon if I don't get my   into gear. This IVF malarky really zaps your life


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Harriet & Zuri - Funny enough i was just looking at Coleen Rooney and I thought god she is going to be just like Charlotte church and balloon - i really am turning into a nasty old cow


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Haha to you three - make it four of us being a bitter old twisted cow. I saw that she was pg in the Sunday papers. I always say to DH, look who else is pregnant and he always says - oh another - [email protected]@in [email protected] - its like our little joke! You are right about IVF sapping my life - I feel the same. Sometimes the only thing I look forward to is coming on FF for everyones news - how sad??


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

= colleen

I am the same nicksy, even when i try and have time away i still read about everyones news!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Harriet what do you do for a job? and what do you do Kat? I know what Nicks does 

Just been for a nice walk with pooch, feels nice to get out of the house, hardly set foot outside since ET! I am turning into such a hermit it's so bad!

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Nicksy – I am glad the scan went well.  I only had 4 follies, 2 eggs and one put back – it isn’t quantity but quality that counts!  Glad you are feeling better today.  Don’t worry about being bossy, someone has to keep us under control!!!   (no, I don’t really think you are bossy!).  Good luck on Thursday!

Zuri – sending you more and more hugs.  It is only natural that you would lose confidence after a BFN.  Even if you aren’t positive, we are sending enough positivity your way to counteract!             I hope I will soon be able to go "told you so!", just like my DH has doing to me!  I know you are right, and I was given a good talking to by a friend from work who said exactly the same thing!  I am out of panic mode now!  

Harriet – I am glad everything came back ok.  On the parents telling subject, my mum told someone at a family funeral last year, some distant relative I hadn't seen in years!!  I didn’t know that CR was pregnant.  I have thought that about celebrities when I have heard their BFP announcements, so I am as much a bitter dried up old hag as you (and Zuri – oh, and Kat, urm… and Nicksy!!)!  Hope you feel better soon and manage to find some motivation from somewhere!  I didn’t go to work until lunchtime and it was nearly impossible to get motivated!

Kat – whether you are having treatment or not, you are still part of our gang!  

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Zuri: I work for a pharmaceutical company hun, i help run clinical trials in patients.  Not as interesting as it sounds!

Sue: Hi - glad you are feeling like less of a stress head. I hope that you'll be telling us all "I told you so" soon


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Harriet_LF said:


> I hope that you'll be telling us all "I told you so" soon


I look forward to it!             

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Evening ladies 
Sorry to hear so many of you are feeling so down right now; sending you lots of     and     we all get those bfps soon 

Zuri, hang in there hun, only another week to go and I'm still thinking   thoughts for you xx 

Nicksy, brilliant news about 9 follicles! That's excellent! Good luck for your scan on Thursday! Are they still aiming for EC on Monday? I am still twiddling thumbs here waiting for my scan on Friday, really hope everything is ok...

Kat, we were told it was a years waiting list for nhs ivf last June - then our appointment letter arrived in July   We were invited to a PIE and first consultation in September, so much much sooner than expected! Hope you don't have to wait too long hun 

Sue, glad to hear you're feeling better! When is your next scan??

Twinkle, good luck with testing

Harriet, hope you feel better soon  

Everyone else, hello and    Thinking of you all x


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi to all hope your all had a good day and enjoying our lighter nights and nicer weather.

ladies i need your wise words of support and encouragement, been feeling a little low today, thinking positive for OTD approaching, but scared as have been getting lots of AF type pains, i know this can happen but it most days, woke DH up last night as i was that uncomfotable, he insists i take paracetomol, but i didnt want to incase it is a positive. Dont think a busy day at work and a night at uni waiting all evening for a two minute meeting as helped, im just so tired, think i need my bed

Sorry for the grumpy post

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Twinks I know how hard these last few days are but hang in there and you know you can take paracetamol? I have been taken panadol for my migraine (which didn;t do much good compared to my other tablets) but i know i can take them if i was pregnant so take some paracetamol if you need to - i got this advice from a pharmacist on here

Roughly how many days till your OTD? less than 4 days? I know you don't want to say which is understandable just wondering are you only a few days away or more than 5 days away?

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Clomidia said:


> Sue, glad to hear you're feeling better! When is your next scan??


17th April - then I will be able to relax and enjoy the pregnancy!

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Zuri - Thanks for your comments, its less than 4 days till OTD, think its just getting me down always had painful AF's but have been able to use a hot water bottle but not now, its just that ive had a dull throbbing ache for the last couple of days, starting to get worried.

Its not long till your OTD is it?

Twinkle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sending you lots of hugs Twinkle. 

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Twinks it's a week away for me - really hope everything is OK and you get the right result Twinks - really do understand how you are feeling - its horrible the last few days, i was spared a little i suppose as my period turned up 2 days before test date so if I get past Sunday on this one i'll be happy!! x


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Zuri and Sue knew you would make me feel better and more positive about things

Zuri - I'm not even sure when my AF should start, i usually have about a 30 day cyle which would of meant i was due on sunday 22 march, but not sure when it maybe because of all the drugs  

Sue - Could i ask did you test early? if so how many days early? 

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Twinks you saying you would be due on 22nd March?? thats a week and a half ago? doesn;t make sense? what date did you have EC? they usually tell you to test between about 14 and 16 days past ovulation/Egg Collection 

If you are thinking you would have been due 22nd March from your last period then because of the down regging and drugs you sort of miss a period so you discount the next period from your last but you go from EC as ovulation and if you have tracked your ovulation in the past you'll have an idea of how many days from ovulation ti your period starts - my cycle is 28 days and i ovulate day 14 so therefore my 2WW is always 14 days

Last cycle I tested 15 days past EC and my period started 13 days past egg collection a day earlier than it normally would

Hope that makes sense....

I think Sue tested the day before her OTD is that right Sue? I would be far too scared to test early would rather stay ion denial for as long as possible spare the pain (in my case  ) but i have a blood test appointment which makes it a bit easier i think you had to use a HPT is that right Sue?

Anyway wishing you lot of luck Twinks, hope this is the one for you xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals... 

Twinks, sorry you're having such a rough time of it, but all of these are good signs too - cramps could be implantation. Really hope so for ya. 

Sue, thanks - the 17th is not too far away now - exciting! 

Sorry to moan today - I've just posted a long moany post on my diary - but I feel really horrible and bloated now and my belly is HUGE. It's quite uncomfortable really, very swollen, and even at times a bit painful. I've done today's injection (but it's been like this since I woke up) and have another one tomorrow but scan not til Friday. Is this normal? Am I just being a moaning minnie? I'm drinking lots of water but just generally feeling lousy... help


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom the sunday before my EC on the Wednesday I was in agony from my ovaries - i was at a friends for the afternoon that day and just couldn't get comfy and kept getting up to walk about when i got home a laid on the sofa and cried (really not like me to cry with pain) and I only had about 8 folies!! so i dread to think the pain people get when they have 20+ etc... which is why I am a firm believe of quality of quantity also 

So don't worry the pain is normal but it sounds to me like you are producing a lot of follies already to be feeling like this so early on in stimming? be prepared to see lots on the scan 

x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks zuri    Thank goodness it's normal. I just feel so uncomfortable and swollen - I'm still sitting here in my dressing gown! Might go find myself some 'spacious' trackkie bottoms to lie about in. When I did iui's I only ever stimmed to 9-10 days - on 50iu - and had big follies so I guess I'm just comparing my 300iu and thinking   ! 

I know I have to take it easy, but I guess it's the not-knowing on my first cycle ...


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Hope you are ok. 

Zuri - hope you are feeling a little better today - hows your headache? 

Clom - I have just read your diary and updated mine with a good old moaning post. I feel completely p**sed off today. I have had a good old cry already - I swear to God I never used to cry like this (ever). What is wrong with me. I am in one of those moods that this treatment isn't going to work in a million years. I feel like ringing the hospital and cancelling it all and doing it when I feel better (if I ever do!)

God I sound like a right moaning old bag!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Nicksy   

We are both going through the mill huh? And it's not surprising, we are SO close to EC/ET now. I am so sorry you have been crying; you know it's the drugs right? And you know in your heart you wouldn't be doing this if you didn't think you had a chance - yes, it's only a 1 in 3 chance, but I'm hoping and praying with all my heart that it works for us both   
Hope you feel better soon ... 

Belly still huge here, but have done about a litre and a half of water already so hoping it helps... going to get some fresh air with my woof now... Cxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Aww Nicks just read your diary and lovely oscar speech  but why have your posts been edited by someone called freespirit?

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry you two are both feeling down - it really plays with your emotions, I can honestly say though I seemed to bar up fine during all the treatment and remained positive and up beat it was this bloomin 2WW that got me then and is now threatening to get me again this time, its by far the worst part of all treatment!! oops not to worry you both though 

Nicks my headache has gone now thanks xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Cheers Zuri I'm really looking forward to the 2ww now      

PS Think freespirit is the Mod, not sure what she does but she edits them all afaik - maybe Sue knows? 

Nicks, your follie sizes are excellent! You go girl! Are you bloated or swollen at all? I didn't know you'd never had sedation, I'm sure that must be playing havoc on your mind as well. I've had two GAs and they were both fine, you remember nothing past them asking you to count backwards from 100 (for the GAs anyway). I think I got to 97 and then zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  I'm not too worried about the sedation right now - just panicking about growing follies. At every stage we have something to stress about don't we??!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ooooh I love GA's  had 4 now including for EC and honestly its lovely  the worst part is sometimes feeling the drugs going into a vein it can be a bit cold but nothing terrible then you float off and its wonderful! (not a druggy honest maybe in a past life hehe)

Clom sorry for making you dread the 2WW  but i think we all know its common knowledge that the 2WW is pretty rubbish 

So wonder what freespirit is actually editing? I'd be a tad annoyed if i didn't know what was being changed?


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Girls
Just a quicky

Nicks / Clomidia: Sorry you are feeling a bit blue, but cheer up at least you are doing something positive and there is a good chance it will work - better than IUI

Twinkle: I know how you feel hun, these last few days are awful. I tested early, about 12 days post EC and got a faint positive. But I wouldn't advise it, it was a very stressful few days. I wouldn't do it again, I'd defo wait for the test date

Sue: Not long til the 17th

Right thats it for me, must get back to work.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

yes i agree with harriet Twinkle its stressful enough as it is without getting false hope or even a neg test then finding out its positive, really best to wait, i waited, well i planned to wait but AF showed up before anyway

Also i find it easy to wait as i hate doing tests and would rather not know until 'D' day and have a few more days of ignorant 'semi' bliss  hang in there xx

Are you OK Harriet? hope you are feeling a bit better today - know also what you mean re Nicks and CLom at least doing something positive, i think it gives you hope when you are actually doing something about it and the in between treatment waiting is really hard - I will be having a break if this fails and not looking forward to feeling like I am treading water and feeling useless until the next cycle - I think because i know there is no chance of it working naturally for us i dread it even more as i don't have the small hope of a natural miracle in the back of my mind each month

But looking at your ticker its not long before you are starting again xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Sue - Thanks for your kind words - I hope you are OK  

Zuri - Hi lovely I hope you are feeling better today.  In answer to your question I am a Financial Adviser by day and training in Sports Therapy in college at night at the moment busy! busy! its assignments and exams all the blooming time  

Harriet - Hope you are OK? don't work too hard xxx

Nicksy & Clomdia - I am so sorry you are both going through such hard times but at least you have to cheers you up xxx

Twinkle - I hope the next few days are kind to you  

I am not too bad today got Salsacise tonight - the things we do to loose a few pounds   

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to pop in 

I have been reading the thread but you have all been oh so chatty

Sue  lady how r u feeling
Zuri PUPO lady    
Nicksy follie growing vibes    
Clomidia, Harriet, twinkle and anyone else i missed 

I just wanted to add, sometimes us mods use a checkmark (esp on busier boards) so we can keep up with where abouts we have got to if that makes sense this is especially more important when theres more than one board mod, for example, on this board theres 2 mods and so we know which threads we have modded or mod we both have different marks mine is a tick

I hope that this makes sense

Em


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, thanks Em, that makes sense! 

My belly has suddenly deflated, no more pain either ... I can't ovulate early can I? It just seemed so similar to my clomid cycles... Sorry, I think I'm going    today!!! where's all my positive thinking gone!?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Twinkle – I only tested a day early, which was exactly 2 weeks after my ET.  DH wouldn’t let me near a test kit until then, no matter how much I tried to persuade/bully him!  As Zuri said, my hospital don’t give tests, they just ask you to phone up after you have done a test on test day.  I also did a test 2 days after test date because a friend of mine had 2 treatments and got false BFP on test days.  

Clomidia – the 17th can’t come quick enough!  I am tempted to go to the hospital before then because I am still having bad pains.  I know they said it was probably treatment/changes playing havoc with my bowel, but better to be safe than sorry – but on the other hand they did say it is most likely to be nothing serious.  I might wait another few days and see how it goes.  

You feel how you feel, if you feel bad and in pain then don’t apologise for having a moan.  Everyone’s treatment is different, I didn’t personally experience any bloatiness so I can’t really offer any advice – only to send you a huuuuuuge hug.  As Zuri said, it is probably a lot of follies in there!  

Zuri told me about the sedation and how wonderful it was and I didn’t believe her, but it really was looooooovely!  

Nicksy hun – sending you a truck load of hugs.  It is just your hormones sending you loopy.  Please don’t do anything rash while you aren’t thinking rationally.  I went to a fertility therapist and she said exactly what Clomidia said – you wouldn’t be going through all this if you didn’t think it would work.  No matter what your mouth says, somewhere in your heart there is hope.  Yes, Free is a mod on the diary section.  When I amend posts I actually put something underneath about why it has been amended, or contact the person directly to let them know.  Also, as Em said, it might be as simple as putting a check mark to let other mods know that it is been read and checked.  Do you want me to ask her for you?

Zuri – glad you are feeling better.  Sending you a top up of hugs

Harriet – hope you are ok.

Kat – have fun tonight!  

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wraakgodin said:


> Zuri told me about the sedation and how wonderful it was and I didn't believe her, but it really was looooooovely!


you didn't believe me!!! huh cheek of it


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh Sue it was me asking about the edited posts just out of interesest as thought it was strange Nicks wasn't asking - I'm just being nosy and a trouble causer again!! hehe

Sorry to hear you not feeling too good Due, I really think the cyclogest or equivalent mess up your system and cause IBS pains so it might be that - hope it eases off soon xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I wondered that Zuri, that is why I was going to wait a couple of days, tonight is my last pesserie!  I think I might have a party!!!  

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sue I think it deserves a party!! but if its painful IBS trapped wind constipation feeling etc... then i would bet its the pessaries, i suffered really bad last cycle because the GE also plays havoc with your bowels, not been so bad this time as not had to have a GE


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh, Mr Sievehead just remembered something!    When he phoned the hospital to give them my result they asked him if I would like to donate to "mothers for mothers".  

All those of a nervous disposition please look away now........

I don't know if you know that one of the fertility drugs is made with pregnant lady pee - well, they asked me if I would be interested in ....urm.... donating!         If I agree a FFer might have my pee injected into them at some time in the future!          

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

yuck Sue!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ooooh - my pee not good enough for you Zuri!  

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

well if i was gonna have someones then i'd rather it be someone i know so yours would be ok Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I will put it in the post to you!!  

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

LOL   You two are hilarious! 

Sorry for minor   earlier, I have given myself a stern talking to   so I'm ok now! That said, I had rung the clinic about the pain & swelling (it's back now, btw!) and a nurse rang me back a little while ago to say I shouldn't be bloated this early. So they want to see me tomorrow and will do a scan and maybe bloods too... 

Anyway, will update my diary and then sign off for the night. 

Take care all you lovely ladies


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow - I will be thinking of you.  Hope things go ok.

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck Clom, nice clinic to b attentive! i doubt mine would care a less 

x


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sue - I'm   so much at the thought of donating your urine, it sounds   but if it helps us ladies, have you decided yet?

Zuri - thanks for the info on when AF should start, clinic never mentioned anything about when to expect it  

Clomdia - i think we had need a rant now and again, i remember how bloated and uncomfortable i felt

Hi to everyone else, Nicksy, Kathryn, Heffalump and Harriet and anyone else i may have missed - how are you all doing

Twinkle x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Twinkle: How are you feeling hun? It must be nearly OTD for you, hang in there.

Zuri: How are you feeling? Still negative? 

Sue: If you are worried I would arrange a scan sooner to put your mind at rest, the waiting never ends does it

Nicksy / Clomidia: Our stimming ladies, how are you feeling? Clomidia, I started to feel pains on the day of my first injection and I only got 10 eggs so try not to worry. Its nice that your clinic are looking after you though

Wiggy: You probably don't have access but just in case you do, I called the lister about my karyotyping results and they said another week yet so that makes it 3. I hope this doesn't mean that you will have a wasted journey but you are enjoying your hol

Well I went to see the thyroid doctor last night and he said all was good with my thyroid, no problems there. I feel like we are gradually crossing off potential problems but its frustrating that I am still largely unexplained. So far the only "problem" is my high FSH  

I went to the bloody lister again today to have my bloody AMH re- tested and a couple of other bloods, I will be anaemic soon   but this now means I am good to go and can start taking the pill again 

Hope everyone is ok - quiet on here today.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Harriet

Wow so many blood, understand what you mean though ticking them all off and still no explanation to your IF - your FSH result is odd also especially as you got 10 eggs, have you had that re checked again? great that you will soon be starting again xx

I am very flat today, can;t shake myself out of it - woke up feeling lower than low and couldn't get myself off the sofa all morning, I think its the impending doom feelings - I am convinced its not worked and just know what's to come when i get that phonecall or if AF shows up early again - just f'ing dreading it 

sorry for the doom and gloom 

Hello everyone xxx

Ooo and Twinkle!! I am thinking your test day might be today or tomorrow?? wishing you soooooo much luck xx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Zuri
I've had the FSH measured a few times hun it measures between 11 and 14. I've only had AMH done once so I guess we will see what that brings.  I think tests are just a guide really. Someone on the lister thread yesterday got 33 eggs! and she was told she wouldn't respond well. When is your test date, its ages isn't it?  I found what helped me was to give myself a kick up the ****, when working at home I made myself get up and dressed and also went out for a walk. It did help although was hard. Its easier to sit on the sofa and wallow but not necessarily good in the long run. Sorry if this sounds a bit mean, i'm just trying to help


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Harriet test is Tuesday! yes working from home is a killer and at moment i go to bed with grand ideas for the day i get up sit at comp till mid day doing nothing in dressing gown, go and have a shower and get dressed and come back to comp and contemplate every 5 mins to go for a walk with pooch and then before i know it its 5pm and i have done sod all and then feel like sh!t for doing nothing! arghhhhh its a recurring nightmare  I have no get up and go or drive at the moment - lazy fat @rse I am 

x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

I do understand mate, thats exactly how i felt. Every day i work from home its a battle to motivate myself, I just want to sit on the sofa and wallow in misery   but that gets a bit boring after a while. Go for a walk now, go on, you will feel so much better. Tuesday is only 5 sleeps away (easy for me to say early tester that I am  )


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi 

Harriet - i know what you mean keep giving all this blood, i sometimes felt like i'd have none left

Zuri - Yes dear you are right OTD is tomorrow  not a good day for me to test really have a full day of appointments booked at work and am being monitored by supervisor, think my head will be all over the place which ever way it goes 

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ooo Twinks when i saw you had posted i was waiting with baited breath to get to your post thinking I might see a big BFP posted!! well lots of luck tomorrow! god I know how you must be feeling and the fact AF has stayed away is a good sign!! thinking very positively for you xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

You'll all be the first to know. i'm hoping to post from the internet on my mobile phone as wont have access to laptop till evening, if i cant i'll have to text my sister to log on using my details to post to let you all know


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Harriet – I will wait a couple of days until the drugs are out of my system and see how it goes.  I will phone them on Monday if it isn’t any better.  Glad your thyroid results came back ok.

Zuri – sending you more and more                      Sorry to hear that you are feeling low today.  Perhaps it could be the [email protected] hormones playing havoc.  Don’t apologise, that is what friends are for, giving the hugest cyberhug when you are feeling down.

Twinkle - Tomorrow!  That has come round quickly!  Well, for me, probably not for you!  I will be hoping and  for you.  I will be on the edge of my seat tomorrow waiting for your results!  Good luck!

Sue


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hiya girls, 

Hope you are all ok. 

Zuri - sorry that you are feeling low again. I know exactly what you mean about working from home - its so damn hard to get motivated. That in turn leads you to thinking too much and getting in a tizz. I hope you feel a bit better soon hun.   BIG HUGS to you.

Harriet - Glad that another test has come back clear.   How many more to find out about? Glad that you can get back on the hamster wheel too  

Sue - Hope you are doing ok. It does seem a long time to wait for a scan. Have you any symptoms hun?

Twinkle - sending all the luck in the world to you for tomorrow hun xx

Clom - hey cycle buddie - hope you have got on ok today having your scan and that there are lots of lovely little follies waiting for you for Monday  

Hi to everyone else. 

Well I feel a little better today after my mini breakdown yesterday. God I seem to have a good day and then a bad one.  We went out for our tea last night with a lot of DH's family including his pg niece and the other nieces 3 month old. I have realised that I just don't have anything to talk about to anybody. It made me so sad last night. The women were talking about babies and pregnancy and the men were talking about golf. I just sat there and thought, what the hell am I doing here? Does anyone ever think that? Is it just me? Sometimes I just want to run away on my own.  

Anyway I went for my scan this morning (on the bus  ) The whole trip normally takes me an hour tops and that's if I have to wait around at the hospital. It took me all morning today   I have now got 10 follies and they are all really good sizes. My lining is very good too. The nurse said that I had responded beautifully (her words) and that she would be very surprised looking at it all if I didn't get a good number of eggs. I was just so delighted and relieved that I seem to have come this far ok. 

Anyway thats enough of me rambling - take care all

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nicks thats great wow 10 follies you egg machine you!! I hope I can make it to 10 next time  so have you been given a date for EC?

Know what you mean re last nights meal and feeling like you have nothing to talk about, I am finding people with babies harder and harder to be around. sick of baby talk, i think women give birth to their brains also when they have their babies as they seem to lose all ability to talk about dioffeent subjects other than f'ing babies !!  

hehe I am in major grumpy mood today as you can tell

Did i tell you about my friends chat yesterday? can't remember if I did or not? will scroll back and see if i did, know i mentioned it on one thread anyway

Clom hope your scan went well xx

Lovely and sunny here just been for a walk and needn't have worn a jacket it was so hot, my balcony is reading 25 degrees currently! 

x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Nicksy
Thats great news about your eggs and lining. Ten eggs is a nice number I think but then I am biased! I feel the same as you when we go out with our friends who all have babies I usually sit in silence too (or get drunk!!) Hopefully we will be able to join in soon


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Haha Harriet - thats it, I normally just get drunk. Thats what is the matter with me, I have to sit and listen to them and I am sober  

Zuri - wow, how nice to have lovely weather. The temperature has risen a little bit here today. When I walked for the bus this morning, it was gorgeous. It doesn't half make you feel better, a bit of sunshine. 

EC is booked in for Monday morning at 7.30am  

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow that is very exciting. Do your clinic let you know how many have fertilised the day after EC?


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all 

Nicksy, that's great news about 10 follies - I am soooo jealous   I will hopefully be joining you on Monday for EC... (hopefully not at 7.30am haha!)   

Zuri, sorry you're feeling so lousy, I think you got some great advice from Harriet re getting up and 'facing the world' so to speak. It's so easy to stay at home on the computer, I know, I'm the same! But I find just taking my doggie for a walk cheers me up no end - even on the days when he gets spooks by a big dog and tries to leggit home... and then I have to leggit after him!!!  

Harriet, glad your results are still coming in all clear, just keep ticking the boxes and  

Twinkle, good luck for OTD tomorrow!! Really good sign that you haven't had af yet, hope you get good news tomorrow    

Sue, how you doing? 

So the news is good and bad from me - I have a great lining (well, great for me! thicker than I've ever had before!) and then she scanned my right ovary first - ONE follie - only one!    It was a good size, about 17mm, but there were absolutely zero other follies on that side... so with (my and dh) bated breath, she moved over to the left and found three more follies - largest 16, then 14, then 12 ... and a few other little ones around 6-8mm. Dh and I were also convinced we saw one hiding behind the big one as well - it kept showing up when she moved the 'sonic willie' so we're hoping there's a 4th biggie there  

So, great lining, and 4 follies right now... we're back on Saturday for another scan; I took my gonal-f after today's scan, and have to take it again tomorrow ... So I am happy they found some follies, and a bit disappointed that my 7 are now only really four, but we are just hoping and praying that we get some eggies on Monday.      

Luv to all 
X


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom great news that your lining is good, sorry about the disappointment with your follies dropping from 7 to 4 but some might be hidden behind others and you might get a few more but anyway as sue has proved it only takes one so hang in there and don;t get too disappointed xx

xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

I think so Harriet. DH has to take the eggs and his little sample to another hospital on Monday in a special incubator. They do all the stuff there and I have to go for the transfer at that hospital too. I presume they will let me know how they have got on on Tuesday  

Zuri - you didn't tell us the story about your chat with your friend (or at least I didn't see it  )

Clom - 4 is fab too hun and its not the follies but the little golden eggs that they find inside them. How did you think you saw another one. When I was looking on the screen I couldn't work out what the hell was what   I have been looking into all the folies stuff on here too and they can just pop up out of nowhere apparently so you might have a few more on Satuday at your next scan. Did they mention EC at all to you hun? 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Clomidia, I had 4 follies, that turned into 2 eggs, which only one fertilised. And the rest is history!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nicks

oh thought i had mentioned it as i seemed to have been mentioning it a lot!

Well my friend who had her baby in Dec delighted me with her presence on skype yesterday the second time since she has since having her baby! basically started doing her usual erratic messages which didn;t make sense talking about baby stuff then asked me if I had considered donor eggs because her 44 year old sister who's just had a failed IVF is, I said thank but no thanks i am 10 years younger than your sis and I have eggs thanks very much, she then asked if i had thought about surrogacy because her friend is doing it who had a hysterectomy! I said please I'd rather not discuss things like this I have a fully functioning womb thanks and only one failed cycle give me a chance! she made me feel like a wizened up old sterile hag!! was so upset, she then started going on about her babies pooing and that she has saggy tits?!!!! and then said am i making you smile (thinking it was cheering me up!) I said sorry but baby talk at the moment wont really make me smile!! as if i want to hear about her babies exploding poo nappies and also a running commentary of what the baby is doing in between scant messages!! oh she's burped, oh she's murmured, oh she's awake!! arghhhh anyway she said soz mate but its all I know these days!! I did want to ask her if she gave birth to her brain the same time as she did her daughter because right up to her having the baby we used to chat about all sorts of other things over skype! now she seems to have nothing else to talk about

arghhhhhh

i am bitter and twisted eek!!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Sue - your story is keeping me sane and incredibly hopeful! It was the first thing I said to dh afterwards!!  

Thanks Zuri, I am hoping there may be one or two more found on Saturday, if not, well, as sue has shown, we only need one (please god   )  Sorry about your friends' insensitivity; sometimes I think people feel they have to say SOMEthing and that can often mean they say the worst possible thing. Are you sure she didn't also ask you 'have you thought about adoption?'    Oh if I had a quid for every time someone asked me that!   'Gosh, no! What's adoption?! I'd NEVER thought of that!'    Anyway, her babs is still very young and she is probably just SO in love right now she doesn't realise she's going on and on... because come on girls, we will be SO in LOVE when we get our babs we'll p!ss every one talking about them constantly!!    Ohhhh, payback is coming! 

Nicks, I'm hoping for EC on Monday too!! I'll know on Saturday, but it's probably Monday, with Tuesday as a back up depending on follies! Are you having any more scans or is that you done now? Are you still stimming or stopped? I can't believe this time next week, please please please god, we will both be PUPO     

Cx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Zuri - know what you mean about your friend i found out a few months back from my sister that my mum had spoken to her that she was consulting her doctor about her carrying a child for me, without even asking me my views or wishes     it wasnt till a few weeks back when hse finally asked me about if we were going to have any treatment that she mentioned it to me. Told her how angry i was that she had not spoken to me first as it was not what i wanted, (she smokes and drinks  )

No one knows we've had IVF in either mine or DH family, ive only told my sister and my boss.

Clomidia - Good luck for your scan on saturday, sending lots of  

Sue - how are you doing?

Nicksy - Good luck for your EC on Monday, what an early start, we was lucking we didnt need to be there till 9.30 

Hi to everyone else

Twinkle


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Really quick post until later need to get off to work, they are tears off happiness, we got our   

Still in shock, speak to you all soon

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Twinks fabaroony!! this is fantastic news!! when i saw all the tears though i thought the worst!! well done!! xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Woohoo, congrats Twinkle - made up for you  

Lets keep this run going now girls - you're next Zuri - a BFP for you next week  

 to your friend as well. Talk about over reacting. My nurse told me yesterday thay they see 40 new couples every week that are having trouble concieving. Makes me laugh that people think we should have 2 heads or something and feel all sorry for us. It is much more common then they think xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning all  

Twinkle - Massive HUGE congratulations lovely xxx

Zuri - All the very best for next week lovely xxx

Nicksy - Morning hun how are you?  

And morning to everyone Sue, Clomidia, Harriet and anyone I have forgotten 

Love Kat xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nicks I am now starting to worry about statistics and averages!!! scaring me because if we have had 2 BFP's in a row then I am very likely to be a BFN which I know I am anyway don;t even know why I dare to hope for otherwise 

xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Zuri - bugger statistics - we might all get a BFP on this board as we are all at different clinics!!

PMA and some prayers for you honey xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Twinkle – just popped in to check on you.  I am in tears as well here!  I am so happy for you!!!  Many many congratulations!    

Zuri – They say all things come in 3’s.  Think of this as a very very lucky thread!                                     

I haven’t had any of my bad cramps this morning so I think it was a result of my pesseries.  Today is the first time in about 3 months I haven’t had to inject, swallow tablets, or stick them somewhere else!!  I am drug free!!!!!!  

We will have to start that "IUI girls turned IVF turned preggers" thread when Zuri gets her BFP!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Good point sue re things in 3's I sooooo hope so but really i am losing hope  we'll see xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Zuri - I have enough hope for the both of us!  

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Girls

Busy busy day at work today.

Twinkle: Loads of congrats hun, that is great news. Do you have to go for a blood test or anything?

Zuri: Not long now hun, we can all be positive for you.

Nicksy / Clomidia: Not long for EC for you two either and this time next week you will both be PUPO

Sue: Glad you are enjoying your drug free day!!

Wow lots going on on this thread, wiggy won't know where to start when she gets back

Have heard from my cons today. She is now recommending more tests, the NK one that wiggy had. Its never bloody ending!


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies for all your comments, well ive managed to get through a busy day at work, but found it hard to concentrate, spoke with hospital at lunct time booked in for scan 22nd April, nurse said to remember its early days and to be careful.

Harriet - No my clinic doesnt do blood tests, just HPT

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Twinks you're so good managing to get through a busy day at work, I think i'd have pulled a sickie!! so so pleased for you - you and Sue first time IVF'ers getting a result, great stuff!!

Are you with Care Nottingham by the way Twinks? thinking about popping back to Nottingham and having all the immune blood tests and stuff done there as i know they are big on immune testing and daren;t even ask consultant here - it could work really well for me in Nottingham as i used to live there and have lots of people I could stay with while having the tests - are you NHS at Care? if you are at Care?

x


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Zuri - No are at Nurture based in Queens Medical Centre, they had better results plus we knew the consultant, as he did my previous surgery, and i must say he is tall dark and handsome. We did get NHS funding for this cycle

twinkle x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Twinkle - omg!! congratulations!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! Amazing news! We are on a roll here girls, so Zuri, fingers crossed for ya!! 
Nicks, how you doing cycle-bud? 
How's everyone else? No news here; just popping on to update my diary after a lovely day with dh & doggie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Just popping on to say

Congratulations Twinkle thats fabulous news 

Zuri your turn next    

Em


----------



## nik23 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi ladies,

hope you don't mind me popping on  ,i have just had my first go of IUI,and i have a gut feeling it has'nt worked   shoild of been having icsi but due to not producing follicles i ended up having IUI,anyway i'm going on with myself now lol   does one go of IUI class of one of how ever many tries you get?? hope that makes sense.... i'm allowed 3 goes and would prefer to have icsi if poss cos at least i know a fertilized egg is going back in,hope somebody can help.

wishing you all lots and lots of love an luck   

love nik xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just back today and have spent at least half an hour catching up with all of your chatter!!!

Firstly, Twinks, a BFP, that is amazing, heaps of congratulations to you and your DH    What happens now, do you have another wait for a scan or do they take bloods at your clinic I know that the last few days were difficult, they always are, but I'm not sure if you said if you had any symptons, sore, veiny (0)(0), pains, sickness or anything?

Zuri, hiya hun, how are you, going slowly insane    your 2ww does seem to be dragging, I thought that it might be over by now, wishful thinking for you eh! Like you, having jumped straight into another cycle after a bfn, the 2nd wait is just unimaginable, aside from the usual worries there is also the over-riding fear that if it doesn't work then it will mean returning to that awful dark place again that comes after a bfn, and I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Being in the outdoors and fresh air always helps me but it also takes a huge amount of mental strength to make myself get up and out there so just hang on in there, do whatever it takes to get through it and if it helps I'm doing all of your positive thinking for you      

Nicksy, oohhh great number of follies, all sounding good for you    And EC on Monday, lucky thing, I actually like that bit of it    It's not that often I have a good excuse to do nothing all day and have DH run around after me    Lots of luck for Monday hun     let us know how you get on if you can. 
Not sure about you having to get the bus the other day though, that's not good, hopefully your impending bfp will mean that you won't have to go through that again   

Clomidia, how did it go at your scan today?? Do you have a firm date for EC?? If it's any help I had more eggs than follies at my last EC, and of course Sue is living proof of the 'it only takes one' scenario. 
Hope to hear from you before hand but if not sending loads of      for a good crop    

Sue, wouldn't worry about your short flight, I have to get a flight back home usually only a few days after ET and I've never been told it's a problem, in fact the other ladies I know that have had bfps and fly back after ET prove that theory. Hope your scan comes around quickly for you   

Kat hoping that something happens and you jump to the top of your nhs waiting list, no, actually better than that, your IUI works, or even better that you have a natural bfp   

Nik, sorry can't help you with your question as we don't fall within the NHS. Sorry to hear that your tx was converted to IUI, must have been gutting for you having been all geared up for ICSI. Have your clinic given you any indication as to what they would do differently next time?? Which protocol were you on?

Harriet, pleased that you have got some of your results back, and that they are ok. If you're having NK cells my results were back within a week I think. We had DH's y deletions back which was negative (a good thing) but no karyotyping for either of us and they also realised yesterday that although they took blood from me for x deletions - and we were billed for it - the lab never got it    Even more annoying it was only when Dr Thum chased it up that they realised this, despite me calling  on Monday and the nurse telling me she would chase up the results so that they were all there for yesterday   
Dr T talked through the options to treat the NK cells - mine were 22% and 1.3, they like them to be < 20% and <1.0 - and basically it's steriods or IVIG. Not sure if you know much about IVIG but it involves giving me blood from 20 donors over a 3 - 6 hours and is administered by a nurse who stays with you all of the time. Living here means the logistics are difficult, not to mention the cost being £1500 without flights etc. We will probably opt for the steriods as the alternative is just too difficult but whichever, the side effects and the down-side that they have to advise you of, it all sounds scary. DH mentioned not treating it as the results were only just above the benchmark but Dr T didn't say anything which makes me think that not treating it isn't an option.
AF is due next weekend and I can start taking the OCP then. Have to say I am enjoying not taking drugs, my life is my own and not dominated by scan and bloods apts and telephone calls from the nurses, and both me and DH not being on standby to get to London for ec. I suppose we'll have to start again sometime     last year I felt so differently and couldn't wait to get going, and then I think of all of those pg friends and family and all of the littles ones born since we've been ttc and I know how much I want to be a mummy so I need to get myself going again soon, it ain't happening naturally after all.

Well I've just updated my follow-up consultation with Harriet, however, this was at the end of a lovely 5 days in Cornwall. We stayed right on the beach and did some walking and cycling and general mooching around but nothing to extreme. There was no wifi, in fact no mobile signal at the apart so it was a real get away from it all - problem is me and DH are fighting over who gets to use the lap top tonight to catch up on everything - I won     We then had a few days in Bath as it was easier to get the train to London from there, Bath was lovely and did the touristy roman bath's - I think you've got to haven't you!?!?! Drove down to Poole this morning and boat home this afternoon, just picked up our pussy cat and the cattery owner has said that she has been really well over the week so fingers crossed she is on the up too!

Oh and Zuri     to your friend too, things like that drive me mad, but I think that you know that     I'm avoiding my friend for similar reasons and she keeps leaving messages to make sure I'm ok and that nothing terrible has happened, she's really starting to p me off. (Yep still bitter! Had to laugh at the Coleen Rooney comments   )


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Wiggy so lovely to see you back, we've missed you xx glad you have had a nice time on your hols, sorry the clinic messed up on your blood tests

It must be a sort of relief to know about your NK cells although I have heard about IVIG (was it you that posted about it recently?) anyway it does sound like an intensive treatment so hope steroids can do the trick for you

I have been contemplating going over to Nottingham Care after this cycle and getting all the immune blood tests done as i have heard they are big on immune testing - know there's no chance of getting it done over here and don't want to throw money at another cycle without knowing if there is something wrong with me

Wigs regarding your NK cells does that show in every day life at all? are you often ill? I was wondering if people who have high NK cells mean their body fights off infections and viruses off easier? its just that I am rarely ill, can;t remember the last time I had a cold - and wondered if people with high NK cells were healthier people re catching bugs and stuff? I may be way off the mark and just making it all up but it is an interesting concept

Anyway girls I am absolutely convinced AF will turn up tomorrow, its almost an exact replica of last 2WW 3 days before test i get cramps and then the next day (2 days before OTD) my period started - I am putting bets on it making an appearance tomorrow - all the symptoms and signs are there as always and we know our own bodies right?  i don;t know how i feel, i have been relatively chilled the past wee and a half but today i have just been feeling so upset and nervous

Wigs you are so so right about the prospect of facing another let down - started wondering if I can actually face going through it all again with another cycle and even tho i have always been not keen on adoption its seeming like an easier route at the moment! there is only so much of this we can put ourselves through 

Sorry for the me and Wigs post (but I have missed her lots  ) and now going to head to bed and analayse every twinge for the next half hour before sleep beckons - oh what joy  

Hope you are all having a great weekend and Twinks are you off cloud 9 yet? 

x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

ooooo how could I forget to with nicks lots of luck for Monday - hope u get lots of juicy eggs and enjoy the sedation - as wigs said and I agree best part of the whole process the EC and sedation  

Does your clinic go to blasts nicks? Ifyou get lots of eggies you could have blasts? Exciting

X


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Good morning ladies!

I had really bad pain in the night, fortunately it has gone now.  The clinic said as long as the pain isn’t constant it isn’t anything to worry about, but I can’t help but worry.

Harriet – good luck with the NK test!
  
Twinkle – look after yourself!    

Wiggy – nice to see you back!  Sounds like you had a great holiday!  I had a day trip to Bath once, I would love to go back there.  

Nicksy – good luck tomorrow!   

Kat – hope you are ok.

Zuri – sending you all the                      in the world.  I hope you are wrong and AF doesn’t turn up.  I will be hoping and  for you.

Love and hugs 

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls, well I have gone past last 2WW stage, last time i woke up 2 days before OTD to a show which steadily got heaver during the day and next day, so far so good no sign but the main factor that tells me my period is coming more than anything is my mood and last time the night before my period started i felt my mood lift and this morning U have just felt my mood lift - I know it's coming! god I hate this! I have really had enough - i have been calm up until this weekend and I am now a bag of nerves really not sure i can go through it all again 

sorry for me post
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Zuri hun, I hate to see you like this.  I wish there was something we could do.

Sending you all the love and hugs in the world.  I will still have everything crossed until we know one way or another.  

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi to all

Wiggywoo - so good to see you back, glad you had a lovely time away. No my clininc dont do bloods, just tell you to do a HPT and call with the results, i now have another nearly 4ww till our scan, its all the waiting that drives me insane.

Zuri - wish i was there to give you a great big       , im sending lots of      your way and   you get the result we all want. 

Nicksy - Good luck for tomorrow

Sue - sorry you had pain last night sending you a  

Catch you all later, off to do the housework  

twinkle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Twinkle2008 said:


> Catch you all later, off to do the housework


You shouldn't be doing housework in your condition!!! 

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sue 
Thats what my sister has just said when she rang, but didnt offer to come and do it  

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, you know I would offer if

a) I wasn't in the same position
b) In the same country!!!

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sue 

I'm sure you would, still being on here is not getting it done, i'll just make sure i take it easy and slowly, may take me all day though  

Twinkle


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all ok.

Zuri - I have still got absolutely everything crossed for you honey that you get your BFP. Please stay positive honey - like you say, you have got further than last time. 

Wiggy - Welcome back honey - hope you are ok. Your trip away sounds fab and I am glad that you managed to have a relax. I am sending you a big hug honey  

Hi to Twinkle and Sue - our pregnant ladies - hope you are both well. 

Clom - Good luck for tomorrow hun xx

Hi to everyone else

I am dreading tomorrow but I know that I will be fine. Its just the unknown really. Hope you are all enjoying your weekend - its been lovely weather. 

Speak soon

xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi gals 

Wiggy, great to have you back; glad you had a lovely holiday. I'm in tomorrow for EC actually, my four follies are ready to go now. 

Nicks, good luck tomorrow too - I will be thinking of you   Hope you have a great bunch of eggies, hun. You will probably be resting at home whilst I am waiting to go! I'm in at 11am for 11.30 collection; I know I'm going to be STARVING by then so we're going to go out tonight and have a late dinner (pizza, pasta, anything that will fill me up!) 

Zuri, really really hope AF stays away    This is the worst, worst part hun but we are all rooting for you

Sue, glad your pain has eased. 

Twinks, step away from the hoover!!  

I'm enjoying my drug-free day here; although dh's car broke down on his way back from the shops today so eeemmmmm I think we'll be taking mine tomorrow just in case!!! 

My follies were 20, 20, 20, 17, 10 and some weeny ones at my scan yesterday, so I'm really hoping and praying for four good ones ...   

Clomi xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom wishing you lots and lots of luck tomorrow - EC for you and Nicks seems to have come round so fast! I hope you get your 4 good ones and maybe a few more  

Well period still not here, have had a very odd day been in a bit of a daze, been outside and been hosing down our patio - we live on the roof of a block of apartments and we have a flat roof patio surrounding our apartment - decided seeing as its been such a hot day (about 30 on balcony today!) that i needed to get rid of all the mud and leaves and crap from winter so was happily hosing it all down and swilling it all clean when got a knock at the door, the muddy water from our roof was dripping down all over the windows of the wintergarten balcony below us (oops) the guy had just moved in and had had all the windows cleaned (double oops) anyway luckily I had got most of it done before i was stopped! Just had a nice barbie and it's still red hot out - such a lovely day and think I am sporting a bit of a glowing face

So, having odd cramping - not really period pains but a little similar, mainly dull aches in my sides (Sue and Twinks does that sounds familiar?) anyway still sure AF will turn up before Tues morning - I have to say after all my talk of staying calm and also not getting hopes built up so that i wont feel as devastated as before I am certainly finding this 2WW far far worse than the last!

Right gonna go and make the most of the rest of the days sun

Nicks and Clom thinking of you both tomorrow 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Zuri

First, topping up the               My pain is more middle lower down, more in the area of my bowel (the clinic said that the changes in my body could be irritating it).  But the evilness of the 2ww means that some twinges that could be put down as 2ww pains could also be embie settling in pains!  If mother nature was really a women she wouldn't put us though this!  

You obviously made a great first impression on your neighbour!  DH has been sweeping the slabs and generally tidying up today - while I have been lazing in my deckchair saying "how about....."!

Sending more luck and  to Clom and Nicksy!  I will be thinking of you both tomorrow!  (Clom, sounds like you have some excellent sized ones!)

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

clom and Nicksy

just popping in to wish you lots and lots of  for tomorrow

 for some lovely juicy eggies

Love Emxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Lots of luck and      to Nicksy and Clom tomorrow, you will both be fine I know you will.

Sue, you've got a baby growing in your tummy, I would have thought that as everything is being jostled around and trying to get some room you would have a few pains or twinges, try not to worry if you can Easy said than done I should imagine, I wish I had those worries!    

Twinks, you better get your dh used to helping out with the house work as he's going to have start helping you out from now on!!!! And NO hoovering.    

Zuri, fantastic, another milestone, you're a day closer to that bfp than you were yesterday. Just one step at a time, try not to think about test day and just concentrate on getting through today if you can.
Your balcony sounds fab, and loving the barbie, we're hoping if the weather is good over the easter weekend that we may have one but the temperatures are nothing like what you have.

Just watching the tennis now, murray v. djokovic, anyone else a tennis fan? Work tomorrow which isn't good


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wigs yes I'm a tennis fan!! me and mum used to go and watch the Davis cup a lot in the golden days of Henman and Rusedski - feels a bit flat these days, Murray is good but lacks a personality! I loved Henman 

So yes i am erm a huge tennis fan 

what side is the match on? hope its not sky sports as just cancelled the sky sports package to save some cash!

Well the weather has been amazing here but certainly not 30 degrees in Zurich but our balcony has no shade and were on the roof of the 5th floor so what ever the temp is in Zurich then you can add at least 10 degrees on for us - our thermometer regularly hit 47 degrees 3 summers ago! couldn't walk outside without shoes, in fact it was too bloomin hot so i stayed in doors with all the blinds down to try and stay cool, we live in a greenhouse virtually, 90% of the walls are floor to ceiling windows! so can get a bit hot in the summer!

Thanks for the positive thoughts, really not sure what to think, i really am all over the place, head is in a spin  still sure its not to be tho so don;t want to get any hopes built up! 

Oh it's so lovely to have you back Wigs - don't go on hols again!! and that goes for the rest of you also   no holidays - saying that we might try and go away for a few days over easter, depends on the result so will be a last minute celebration break if a positive - if negative well it will be saving money again!

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wiggy - that is what DH said, but the little one is only about half an inch long, how much space does it need! I suppose it takes after DH stealing most of the bed in the night! 

I am a huge tennis fan as well, not been to any matches though. We always had a TV in the office for 2 weeks in the summer when I worked in England!

Zuri - our back garden in south facing, so most of the summer it is too hot to sit out. There is a small shady spot by the shed and tree, so we made a deck and put some chairs there.

Sue 

*Wraakgodin wonders how to break the news to Zuri that she has just booked a trip to England for a week at the end of the month*


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Wiggy: Hoorah you are back!! I have missed you!!!   Glad that your DHs test results were ok but   that the other ones were not ready! I am hoping ours will be back this week. I do know a bit about IVIG, I think I would go for steroids first. I'm not a big fan of accepting blood products from other people and   that the steroids work. As you said your levels were not that elevated. I decided to go for the NK test as well and I'm off to the lister tomorrow. I hope the results will be back in time though because i've started taking the pill already. I also have a pill scan booked for 23rd April. When do you think you will be cycling? It'll be nice to have a cycle buddy. I also have a sneaking suspicion that my NK cells will be elevated so we might be on the steroids together.

Zuri: Glad another day has passed without the witch showing her face. As the others have said its another milestone reached. In answer to your question I very rarely get ill as well which makes me think that my immune system is a bit more vicious than it should be. On the positive it probably means we have less chance of getting cancer!  

Clomidia / Nicksy: Lots and lots of luck for tomorrows ec cannot wait to hear you news

Twinkle / Sue: Hope you are both feeling ok and are not doing too much (Twinkle!)


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not really a Murray fan either, I am up until the point when he plays Federer but as I'm a massive Fed fan any loyalties to Murray go out of the window. Is there a big Fed following in Zurich?? Like you I was a huge Henman fan so Murray just doesn't do it for me. Saw Henman play his last match at Wimbledon, we were on Henman hill, you could barely breathe there were so many people but awesome, wouldn't have missed it, good job I didn't need the loo, that would have been a tough call to make!!! We don't get to see much tennis here and the weather is so unpredictable for the grass season, the Davis Cup is ok though as it's inside isn't it?

Hi Harriet    Good to hear from you!! Actually I never get ill either, have about 1 cold a year if that - as a result I'm not very sympathetic if DH is ill!! He did say to Dr T that he wasn't surprised about the results as I'm never ill and Dr T said that was interesting - not sure if that means anything. I suppose your right, on the plus side it must mean that we are healthy individuals.

I should start OCP next weekend with pill scan 27th April so yes, hopefully we will be cycling together. Pleased that you're thinking along the same lines as me re ivig or steriods. Ivig seems a big commitment at this stage and I'm not keen on the blood products either.

More       for Nicksy and Clom. Hope you both get a good nights sleep.

Oh, Zuri, we're in Manchester for 2 days in a few weeks, then in France for a week end of May/June - is that ok with you??


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

hiya wigs

Davis cup is played on various surfaces depends what the host decides on - seen it indoors at NEC, at notts tennis centre on hard court and on grass at Wimbledon

Only been to Wimbledon once it's been my mums dream for years she is tennis mad knows all the stats and watches most of the tournaments all year so we go on opening day at Wimbledon and she gets sunstroke and passes out - spent most of the day in  johns ambulance room then the rest on henman hill as she couldn't face going back in center court - but we saw Feds opening match before she passed out so that was good  we actually watched murray I think on henman hill, the year people first started noticing him. Would love to take mum again but we just never get tickets - how do you get them?

I was a huge ivanisivic fan also and struggled the year he won Wimbledon 2001 when him and tim had that rain delayed quarter final - should have been Tims year that year but I blame all the rain delays but was nice to see goran win too

Oh and of course federer us HUGE over here - I rooted for him last Wimbledon final - every pub, bar, resataurant and shop had the tv on and the match showing that day - great final

Oh god get me wittering on about tennis so much 

Interesting about getting ill, I really never get ill and am the same re hubby when he is ill - dont have much sympathy for him

Right apologies for mistakes - on iPhone again! Sorry wigs I know u want one 

X


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh gutting for your mum to get heat stroke, poor thing. We were really lucky with the wimbledon tickets, a friend of ours is a member of a local club and won two pairs of tickets in the draw but for the same day. Instead of redrawing a pair she kept them and gave them to us, slightly illegal as the tickets are named and we had to pretend to be different people for the day    

Oh I remember the 2001 final, agreed it was Henmans real chance to win it but I would have been very torn in the final, I lurve Pat Rafter and took the afternoon off on the Monday to stay and watch the rest of the match    Having said that, by the end it was very difficult not to feel for Goran, he did deserve it. Henman was never good with rain delays was he. Funny neither of them did much afterwards and Rafter retired after the US.

We watched the Aussie Open in 2005, we were travelling and watched the whole lot - yep 14 days and nights is a lot of tennis but so worth the numb ar5e - Hewitt made it to the final which was really exciting, a great buzz in the arena, though I was supporting Safin. I couldn't believe it when he beat Federer in the semi, that was the real final for me. Henman got to the third round and was beaten by Davydenko, such a boring player imo. Great match between Rusedski and one of the swedish guys, Johansen I think, the rival fans were great, a real carnivel atmosphere, I think that's lost at Wimbledon now with all of the security there. Oh and last years Wimbledon final, don't get me started on that!!! I had ET that morning, watched the start in London flat, then had to leave to come home, fortunately the rain delay was whilst we were travelling, got in to find Nadal serving for the third set and thought it was all over, well the next 3 hours are history and possibly the excitment might have been too much for my embies that day.

Sorry to everyone else for being a tennis bore, would love to be in Swissy land when fed is playing though must be amazing.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just a top up of                           for Clomidia and Nicksy!  

Good morning everyone!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom and Nicks wishing you both lots and lots and lots of luck, looking forward to hearing the outcome! it's so nice for you to being able to cycle together

Well still no sign of AF yet, had a very sleepless night and woke early hours with heavy period pain, got up about an hour ago to go to the loo convinced i'd come on but still no sign, wish it would just show up now as know it i and it's just prolonging the agony - even tempted to test in the morning before the blood test if it hasn't arrived, would rather know before receiving the phonecall I think

Morning Sue xx

Wigs who won the tennis x

Morning twinks x

Kate how are you? x

Wonder how Zar is doing? 

Morning Harriet x

x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

it's pretty much all over girls - really had enough now


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh Zuri hun.  I really shouldn't go online at work because I am in tears for you.  I just have no words, I just feel so upset and angry for you - it just isn't fair.  

I know there isn't much we can do, but if there is, just ask.  We are here for you, if and when you need us.  

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Zuri that is truly [email protected], why oh why is life so unfair


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

oh zuri ive just popped o in my break using my phone internet hoping you had good news, why is life so unfair was hopin it as goin to be your month, i know anything i say wont be much help but im here if you need anything


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Zuri -   for you honey. When I read earlier that your AF had nt shown, I really thought this would be it for you honey. I don't know what to say to make you feel better but just know that I am here for you. 

Hi to everyone else. Just a quick one as stomach is sore. Managed to get 8 little eggs this morning. I hope and pray that they now fertilise and become strong little embies - please god!!

You were all right - EC is the best bit. Sedation is fab - I can't get over how you are completely zonked out and don't feel a thing to having your name said and just waking up like you have had the best sleep in the world. God knows what I was so worried about. 

Clom - hope you have got on ok today. 

BIG HUGS to you all - especially you Zuri   xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nicks so pleased for your 8 eggies and see you should have listened to me and wigs it really is nothing to worry about 

Af not shown up yet - no idea what is happening, when i did my pessary this morning there was a slight smudge of brown on the end of the applicator (sorry tmi) and knew that AF was ready and waiting to start but nothing since, I know it could be spotting but in my mind i am due on today, have period pains and my period often starts slow like this with brown spotting then comes into full flow so nothing is different to usual, I KNOW it's coming but I am just sat bloody waiting and on constant knicker check - I have got a test out but am too scare to use it so just keep looking at it when i go into bathroom

had enough of all this now!!


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Zuri, this is difficult isn't it, our bodies messing with us not giving a straight answer, it makes me so cross    If you can, I would stay away from the pee stick at least until morning, doing one during the day can be misleading as your wee becomes more diluted whereas in the morning the higher concentration is more likely to give you an accurate reading.

I've got to pop out now, supposed to be somewhere in 5 and have to go to the bank first but will check back on you later on.

Nicksy, great news, pleased that you enjoyed it


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all 

Thank you all so so much for all the good wishes and support, it's meant so much to me! 

Zuri - I have no words; I'm just hoping and praying that the witch stays away hun  

Nicks - 8 eggs - wooohhoooo!! Brilliant news!!!   

Girls, somehow after expecting four eggs we got SIX in the end so it looks like there were some hidden ones after all ... we are SO made up!!! Such brilliant news!        Feel grand now, had a long long sleep when we got home... they were so lovely in there and so supportive, just waiting on the call now... As we're at Guys it's either 2 on day 3 or 1 on day 5...  

Sorry this is short & sweet but sending each and every one of you a big  

Clomi x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Well done to both Clomi and Nicksy!!!  Sounds like you both have a nice crop there!  I will have everything crossed and will be  for all the little embies.  

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All
Sorry I have been absent today, went to the lister for more bloods this am, it took ages to get back due to a fatality and then I was soo busy at work

Zuri: I'm so sorry for all you are going through hun. I really understand how you feel because thats how I felt too. I hope and pray that it isn't AF coming and that its just implantation bleeding. If I were you I would test in the morning rather than waiting for the call but then we all know my track record with POAS!!   

Clomidia / Nicksy: Great news for you both, 6 and 8 eggs you two are having almost identical cycles! It makes it easier for us when writing personals!!

Wiggy: Any signs of your test results yet? DH emailed today and they are still not ready! Its been 3 weeks now. I hope the NK cells don't take that long or it will clash with treatment starting. Great news that you start on 27th you will only be 4 days behind me and hopefully you will catch me up!!! I cannot contribute to the tennis discussion cause i hate it  

Hi to Twinkle, Sue and Kat


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sending a top up of love and hugs to Zuri  

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

Well AF arrived this morning in full flow! so it is all over - gutted and at this moment in time i am really not sure if I can go on with it all, had enough of this ****ty situation

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Zuri, I just don't know what to say.  Lost for words.  

Take care of yourself, ok.

Lots of love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Just logging on to see Zuri's news. So sorry for you hun. I'm thinking about you


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Zuri, I am so, so sorry honey. I really am. This whole thing really is a pile of sh1t. You are gonna hate me now but I am going to tell you what my DH said and that is, look at this as a long term goal. It might take up to 3 goes but you will get there honey. One day you will be pregnant and when it happens it will be the most wonderful thing in the world. I really am thinking about you and sending you lots of love. Take a look at the clinics abroad as we discussed earlier on in the year and see what you can find out - they seem to be a hell of a lot cheaper and get a good holiday at the same time. 

If you need me, just shout hun

Hi to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Clom - sorry honey, forgot to say well done on your 6 eggs - made up for you. I suppose you are waiting for the dreaded call now too aren't you? 

Good luck honey

xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Nicksy - got the call at 9.15 this morning! FOUR embryos - wooohoooo! We are so thrilled! Going in on Thursday for day 3 transfer, please God... I rang dh and he was in an open-plan office bless him! He was practically whispering how delighted he was - then he rang back 20 mins later (in a quiet room) and cheered! 

Zuri, I just saw your post now. Oh god hunny I'm so so sorry. I wish I could give you a big  .  I know it's too early to make decisions right now, but when you're ready I hope you will consider going elsewhere. I know you like your cons but it seems like you got little feedback on quality, AFC etc etc, and I hope and pray with all my heart that you will get that bfp v v soon 

Nicks, hope you don't have to wait too long for the call ... 

Sorry this is so short - phone is ringing off the hook all morning and I'm supposed to be working    Back later for more personals, but a big huge   and thank you to you all for being such wonderful support xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

we have only got 1 - feel like it is all over already. Seriously don't know why I am bothering anymore. I know it only takes one but everything is screaming at me that my eggs must be crap. To be honest I just feel like curling up and dying. 

Well done Clom - I am made up for you xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nicks   so sorry i know how disappointed you must feel but i know of 2 people (sue included) who have had BFPs from just the one and that just me personally i know there are loads more - don't know what to say to make you feel better, it just all stinks doesn't it - thinking if you xx

Clom great news well done xx

Well had the phonecall and no miracle BFP all over for another round - i sat with tears streaming down my face during the blood test poor nurse didn't know what to do and then literally ran out of the clinic in tears, too raw this time with my period arriving a few hours before the test - lsat time i had 2 days to get over it before the test - I have found this a lot harder than the last

Going to look into immune tests I think before next cycle

x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Nicksy oh sweetheart, i know your bound to be feeling down, i know its easy for me to say but this can still work, remember sue and her 1 embie and then there was me!  I will find you a link to my cycle buddies posts, but in short i only had 1 embie fertilise and that was with ICSI (i had 4 eggs) also over on the blooming marvellous thread one of the ladies only had 1 embie and got a BFP last week

I do so remember all the what ifs and guilt that it was my fault and really honey it isnt sending you big big hugs

Clom fab news  for ET on thursday

Sue how you feeling

Zuri thinking of you sweetheart and sending big big hugs

Harriet hope your doing ok

Twinks hope your doing ok

Wiggy how r u

Hi to spooks, zoie and anyone i missed

Em


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Zuri, so so sorry hun. I remember going for my blood test on our last and final IUI and sitting there with tears in my eyes because AF had just arrived... and then she couldn't find a vein so after faffing about for ages she decided to do a urine test instead... in the end I left the clinic and cried my eyes out in the street. That was a low, low today. Today is a better day for me; and there will be better days for you too, to come. I know you and your dh can do this, you will get through this. Today is the worst of days but sometimes, horribly, we have to hit the lows to get the highs; you will get there. I KNOW it  

Nicksy, this may sound silly but CONGRATULATIONS - one embryo fertilised! And it only takes one! I know you were hoping for more and I know it must be a huge shock, but you have got this far, don't give up now. All along my follicles were lousy so I was preparing myself for the worst possible outcome. But this is NOT the worst outcome - you have one embryo - which is so so much more than many women in our position get. And this could indeed be all you need. You know it only takes one; and Sue is proof of that, as is flumpity over on the Guys thread; she took her one embryo to blast only a couple of weeks ago and is PG.  

And please don't blame yourself hun; it's not either of your faults. In some ways, it goes a little way to explain why it has been so hard for you to get pg in the first place!  I hope I am not saying all the wrong things; I'm     for your little guy, and mine... this is the closest we're ever gotten to making a baby hun


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All
Just popping on quickly at work to echo what the others have said really

Zuri: Although you feel terrible now it will get much better and when you are stronger we can talk about immune tests, I know quite a bit now

Wiggy: Hope you are doing ok hun. Still no karyotyping results available!!

Nicksy: I know how you feel because of my 8 fertilised eggs only 3 were any good on day 3 and they weren't great quality. I was really down on the day of ET but actually one of those little guys went on to form a blast and implant so even though i didn't get a BFP that stayed i did a lot better than I thought I would. So stay strong hun one is all it takes!

Clomidia: 4 is great news, good luck for the ET!

Hi to Sue and Twinkle you are out inspiration


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Zuri - I am so so sorry to hear your news, sending you massive hugs   

Love Kat xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks girls - as per usual you have stopped me from sticking my head in my oven (oh sorry I can't its electric  )

DH and I have had a long talk and we have got to believe that this one little embie is the very best and very strong and will make it. I think to be honest it was just the shock of it.  I have rang the hospital and they have told me that it has fertilised normally but that they won't know the quality until tomorrow. 

Thanks again girls and a massive hug to Zuri - a bit of a crap day for us today hun, but it will get better.


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Nicksy - I am     that this little embie will be the one for you lovely xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh a real day of mixed emotions    so pleased for Clom, sad for Zuri and keeping positive for Nicksy   

Zuri, hun, I'm so sorry I couldn't get on here before now    I feel for you I really do     it's horrible that you had to go out for a blood test this morning when you already knew the answer. When we were told about our frostie I was sitting on a bench in some square in a posh part of London and I all I remember is hazy journey from there, walking across Green Park, down to Lister and then getting a train and plane back home trying to keep the tears under control and failing miserably. Don't get yourself all worked up about thinking ahead and worrying about going through it all again, you've been through a lot this year and it's too soon to think about that. I know that sometimes we feel better because we've got a plan, but honestly take some time, allow yourself to feel utterly [email protected], wear your pj's all day, stay under the duvet and all of those other things that you want to do. In the next few weeks you will start to know what is right and where to go from here. In the meantime we're all here for you if you want us, and as Harriet has said, we've both been going through the immune testing minefield and will help where we can.

Nicksy loads of    coming your way too. Waiting for that call is pure torture and when it's not what you are expecting must be awful. As Clom said, you have a good embryo and there is absolutely no reason why that one isn't going to be the one that does it for you. It's difficult, and it must have been a shock for you this morning but I'm sure once you've had ET and you know that this little precious embie is where it belongs you will start to feel a bit more positive - before the 2ww sends you totally loopy that is    I know that we're all going to be sending     your way!!

Clom, great news after your original follie count you must be thrilled     

Hi Kat, Sue, Harriet, Em, Twinks and everyone else.

I was thinking yesterday, are we getting closer to Spooks due date?? I might try and search for her later to see if there is any good news.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Clomi – excellent news!  I am so chuffed for you!  Good luck on Thursday, I will be thinking of you.

Nicksy – giving you a huuuuge hug.  I only had one good one and that was all it took.  Sending your little one all the  in the world. 

Zuri – sending you lots more love and hugs.  You know where we are if you need us.  

Everything ok.  Had a mega busy day at work.  Although I didn’t have time I went for a walk at lunchtime.  I had to get some fresh air.  There was no way I was going to get any more stressed, needed to calm down.  

*Bleep* work want me to go to England again later this month – and again in May.  I really don’t want to and will phone my consultant before I make a decision.  Work don’t know the situation and I would rather not tell them at this stage.  

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Sue, what sort of job do you do


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wiggywoo said:


> Hey Sue, what sort of job do you do


Hi Wiggy

I am a paper shuffler! I book invoices, pay companies, reconcile bank accounts etc. Trouble is that I do admin for our England office and I have to nip over for audits! 

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello to all

Just a quick pop on before a collect DH from work, fighting the mad traffic  

Zuri - I am so sorry i really thought this was going to be your month, could you not come back to england for some treatment?

Nicksy - As I'm sure you know there are people where it only needs one, Good luck for ET

Clomidia - 4 embryos, have you decided how many your having transfered?

Wiggywoo - How are you doing?

Sue - Not an easy decision to make when your work don't know about your position, but sometimes we have to put ourselves first, think i need to practice what i say   Heres me just finishing work when i should of finished an hour and half ago   

Hello to all others x 

Well better get going and get in the motorway que

Twinkle


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks girls... still can't stop grinning    (apart from when I panic myself thinking they won't get to day 3!) 

Twinks, we are transferring two hopefully, if they get that far - ooops, WHEN they get that far! Take it easy in the traffic. 

Sue, I second what the others say; put yourself first (must say though, it all sounds very glamorous this flying back and forth to England!) 

Nicks, so glad you are feeling better   

Harriet, Kat, Wiggie, everyone else, big hello from me and thanks for all your support - I can't thank you all enough really; I think I would've gone   if I hadn't had this place (may still go   depending on the outcome of the next few weeks)    

Zuri, special one for you  

My cousin rang today; apparently my mum is going round telling everyone in the family she's a grandmother of four more now     (she knows the reality though... I think...  ) 

Can't wait for dh to come home... had to tell him over the phone today and just can't wait to give him a big hug! Praying our little guys make it to thurs xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

How are you all today?

Zuri - hi honey, I hope you are doing ok. I won't say feeling better as I know you won't be but just want to send you a big hug again. Are you and hubby able to go out this weekend and do all the things that you can (ie get drunk and fall over etc!!)

Clom - hey hun, is it still tomorrow for your transfer? Will you ring today to see how they are getting on?

Sue & Twinkle - hows the pregnant ladies - hope you are feeling nice and sick (in a good way  )

Wiggy - hey hun, how are you? Did you find anything out about Spooks? I did see Zoie elsewhere on a thread yesterday and it looks like the poor girl had a M/C. What a bloomin shame. 

Harriet - Hiya honey, how are things with you - are you still waiting for some test results? God it seems never ending. 

Kat - Hi hun, not long now until your hols is it? It will be lovely to get away from it all. 

Well I am just waiting now to go to the hospital. Appointment for ET is at 2.00pm and I am feeling much more positive today. The hospital haven't rang so I presume that the little embie is doing ok. I just hope and pray that it has divided ok and that we are good to go. I feel so attached to the little thing already and me and DH are already calling it our little fighter - God I hope it is. 

Much love to you all

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ooooh Nicks is it today for ET? wishing you so much luck and am sure your little embie will be a strong one - Clom good luck to you too.

So Nicks is today day 2 for you then? I had a day 2 transfer also last time

wishing you both lots of luck anyway

hello everyone else x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Zuri - yes its day 2 - I think they want to get it back as soon as they can  

I have got so many questions for them - not sure if they will be able to answer.  

How are you feeling today hun? DH has just been saying to me about earning some more money to go again if this one doesn't work. He calls it Operation 2009 (meaning that he thinks I will get pg in 2009  )


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm OK Nicks just a bit flat, I handle this sort of thing quiote well really, sometimes too well   I am not sure how or why but maybe i internalize it all but I seem to be carrying on as normal with it all niggling on in the bak of my head - I think I have just resigned myself to the fact that this is just the way it is and what happens to us- i feel I have always been plagued with bad luck so sort of come to expect it if that makes sense - so i would say my mood is resignation..... 

You'll soon be PUPO!! and this time with an actual fertilised eggie on board, it feels different and more real than IUI pupo (not meaning to offend anyone there) but i remember it was discussed before - at IVF you know your egg has fertlised at IUI you have no idea if sperm even gets to the egg so it does feel a bot more real

lots of luck x

showing off with some colours 

took colours off it was rubbish


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Nicksy: So pleased for you that your fighter seems to be hanging on. Good luck for ET today. 

Clomidia: I guess its ET for you tomorrow then. Thats a nice way to start the easter weekend

Wiggy; How are you hun? Counting down the days until you can start the vomit pill?? 

Sue / Twinkle: Hope you are both ok. Not long now til your first scans I guess

Kay; Hi hun how are you.

I was just thinking that it will be leicester lous due date soon for those who remember her from the IUI thread

I have felt total pants for the last few days girls. Really sick and headachey. I'm thinking its probably the pill but I didn't feel this bad last time. I can't seem to eat anything without wanting to vomit it back up!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

funny i was just thinking about Leicester lou yesterday and wondering how she was getting on - I had a lovely PM from Sammysmiles yesterday too 

x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies hope you are well  

Nicksy - I will be thinking of you at 2pm today all the very best lovely   

Zuri - How are you feeling today lovely xx

Harriet - So sorry t ohear that you are not feeling too good I really hope it passes xx

And a "BIG HI" to everyone else I hope you are all well xxx

Only 1 1/2 more days in work then off for 4 wonderful days YYYIIPPPEEE.

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

sorry you're feeling crap harriet - i was feeling like that for the 4 days running up to yesterday - half hoped it was pregnancy symptoms - the pill is horrid though - how do all those women take it day in day out - i've not been on it since my late teens as it never agreed with me

x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Well girls, I am now PUPO. I am absolutely amazed how well it went to be honest. It had got to 4 cells and the embryologist said that is was excellent quality with very little fragmentation. She said that if I had had 8 embies to choose from, she would still pick this one. We were both so happy, especially after how we were feeling yesterday. So here we go on the 2ww. 

Thanks for all you good luck wishes ladies


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Nicksy - that is fab news I really do hope the next 2 weeks fly by and you get that BFP that you so deserve xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nicksy great news!!!! well done x

hi Kat xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Zuri - How are you feeling today?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Kat

I'm OK just a bit flat  not really sure how i feel to be honest people keep asking me and i just don't know   defeated maybe a good way to describe it 

How are you doing? looking forward to your hols? not long now? so want to go away we said we'd treat ourselves if we got a BFP not sure we can afford to now as we need to save up for round 2 - bugger!

x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Zuri - I can only imagine how you feel but i do   that it will work for you soon lovely xxx

Yes I can't wait for my hols, but to be honest I am looking forward to this Easter break, only 1 more day in work thank god.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Nicksy – ooooh, 2pm today!  Giving your DH a huuuuge slap!  It will work – no doubt!  You won’t need Operation 2009!  Just read your update and that sounds excellent!  I will be sending truck loads of  your way, and doing a little 

Harriet – Leicester Lou?  Really?  Of course I remember her.  I will have to keep an eye out now!  Hope you feel better soon xxx

Kat – not fair – Friday isn’t a public holiday here, so I will be working.  Off Monday though.  I do admin for our English office so not sure how much work will come my way, I certainly won’t have any phone calls!

Zuri – sending you more love and hugs.

[email protected] weather forecaster.  He said it was going to be 20 degrees so I dressed accordingly.  It was  freezing!  Everyone kept making comments about my summer shoes and short sleeves.  Fortunately a colleague lent me her shawl, the rest were taking the P!  

Got a lovely surprise when I got home.  DH has cleaned the house!  There are advantages to him not working!  

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals 

Nicks - wow! PUPO! That's brilliant, and what a lovely thing for the embryologist to say! When is OTD? (or do you not want to say?) Sending you sticky vibes hun    

Sue, sorry hun but your story made me giggle! You poor old thing shivering away in the office! 

Harriet, sorry to hear you're feeling rough  

Zuri, hope you're doing ok... 

Hi Kat xx 

And HI to everyone else...  

Yes, I'm in tomorrow - ET is at 11am - I haven't heard from the clinic today so no news is good news, as far as we're concerned! Dh and I had a lovely day today; we're now both on hols for a week! wooohooo! We walked the woof, went shopping at Westfield (new swanky centre in West London), had a lovely lunch (lamb, yum!) - then I had to have a nap, too much shopping! - and we're heading off out tonight to see a show. 

Nicks, I know what you mean about being attached to the embryo; I keep thinking about ours, and how they've got bits of me and bits of dh in them... it's just


----------



## Lilly123 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi girls - can i join u please

we had 3 failed IUIs and now moving onto ICSI in july

Wishing u all the luck...

i am so sorry zuri...xxx

take care all

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Great, thanks Clomi!  Everyone else has been laughing at me today, so no reason why you shouldn't join in!    Sounds like you had an absolutely wonderful day.  What show are you seeing tonight?  All the luck in the world for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you.  I know what you mean about the embies having bits of you and bits of DH, my embie has waaay to much of DH in it for my liking!  

Welcome to our happy home Lilly!  

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey lilly fellow zuricher lovely to see you on here x sorry you are having to join us over here but good luck. We'll have to arrangeto meet up soon x

Clom wishing you tons of luck tomorrow xx

Nicks! Yay pupo girl so pleased you have a top grade embie on board

Hello wiggs hope you're ok - nice chatting to you earlier on ** xx

Hi sue, twinks, kat, harriet and everyone else xx


----------



## Lilly123 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome girls  

zuri we must do coffee

FX we will all soon get those elusive BFPs soon


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi

Zuri - just want to send you  

Lilly - Welcome 

Sue - How are you feeling? have you any symptoms yet? Ah bless you theres nothing worse than dressing for summer and it being cold, if you'd dressed for cold it would of probably of been hot, you can never win x 

Clomidia - Good luck for transfer tomorrow x 

Nicksy - Glad your transfer went well, now for what i think is the hardest part of the treatment the dreaded 2ww x 

Kathryn - Don't you go on holiday soon? 

Harriet - Sorry you haven't been feeling to good, hoping you feel better soon x 

Sorry i haven't been on much lately, DH working lots and he doesn't drive so i have to collect him at 7pm each evening and its 75 miles round trip, so by the time we get home i have to rush to do my pessary and lay down for 20 minutes so were not eating till 8.30ish then i totally exhausted and have been falling asleep about 10ish 

Take care  

Twinkle


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Twinkle - Hi lovely how are you? yep I go on hols in 8 weeks and I can't wait. xx

Lilly - Hi lovely and welcome on board - hope you get your BFP soon  

Zuri - Morning hun how are you today xx

Sue - Sorry to hear you have to work tomorrow hopefully it will fly by and no-one will bother you xx

Hi to Nicksy, Clomidia, Harriet and everyone else hope you are all well xxx

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Morning lovely ladies - how are you all doing? 

Wow Kat - 8 weeks, that will fly by won't it? 

Well I am running around everywhere today. It is DH's 40th birthday on Saturday and so I have got to pick lots of things up. Still no car so very kindly DH's nephew is going to ferry me around - bless him!! 

Hope you are all ok

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Nicksy: Don't do too much hun, try and rest as much as possible

Clomidia: Good luck for today! It is today isn't it? 

Zuri: I hope you are feeling ok and are looking forward to a weekend of alcohol!!

Kat: WOW 8 weeks isn't long you luck devil

Twinkle: Hi hope you are not working too hard and are managing to rest a bit

Sue: Hellooo

Well I feel a bit better today but still a bit bleurgh! I have decided its not the pill but a bug. Hope it goes for the weekend


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies, 

Sorry I’ve been awol the last couple of days, though I have been reading and thinking of you and of course sending out lots of positive thoughts to you all.     

Nicksy, I’m sorry that I missed your ET   sounds like it went like a dream which is good. You’re right you have got a great little fighter there and now he/she is back in the right place     I’m sure we’ll all be celebrating with you in the next few weeks. Good to hear that your Dh’s nephew is helping today, when you said you were running around today, for a second I actually thought that it was quite literally running!!   

Clom, hope your ET this morning goes equally as well.     My clinic does transfers on Day 3 and we don’t get an update on day 2 so I know that the extra day waiting for news is torture, really hoping that they have all divided well and you have a great choice to make today.   

Sue, you make me smile you really do but I’m not sure whether I’m supposed to be – the summer clothes for instance      I’ve seen a few walking around in summer clothes at the weekend and I thought then that they must be freezing, I’m a definite dress for comfort girl! Hope you’re continuing to do well with your little one on board, and hope that you have a quiet day at work tomorrow with the England office closed and then you can enjoy the rest of the weekend.   

Twinkle, good to hear from you    I can’t believe that you have a 75 mile round trip to collect your DH    I hope that it’s a fast route, living in a very small island where I would be driving around the perimeter of the island three times to get total that sort of mileage it    Hope you enjoy the long weekend with not too much driving involved!

Kat, holiday’s getting closer but hope the eagerly awaited four days off is as equally as enjoyable. Do you have plans?   

Harriet, pleased that you're feeling a little better, still no news on the bloods, I'm going to call again this afternoon I think. Any news from you? 

Zuri, hi hun, I managed to get some work done after all yesterday and was in the thick of it yesterday when DH got in so thankfully he had no idea I was actually chatting to you **!     Hope today is an ok day   

Hi to Em   and Lilly, welcome   and anyone else lurking. Zarzar are you still around?? Thanks for the msg about Zoie, I’ll send her a pm over the weekend, poor thing, I do feel for her   

Well my big news is that I have resigned from my job!!!     My DH has been wanting me to do it for a while but I wanted to carry on as I do like my job but there were other things that weren’t that great. Anyway we’re cycling again soon, another colleague has left and we were both concerned that the extra workload and stress that would be put upon me wouldn’t be any good for our tx so I haven resigned. I’ve got 4 weeks notice to work and by that time I should just be about to start stimming. After our tx we are on holiday and then we will see after that. I hadn’t realised how much work weighed me down but now I feel like I can walk on water, I’m practically floating and can’t stop smiling. Don’t have a lot of plans for the weekend but hopefully we’ll manage a few drinkies to celebrate    

A very happy Wiggy!

Oh, I know what I was going to say, yesterday we had a letter from the company that we rented our accommocation from when we were away last week. Well, it was obviously a standard letter that they had over-typed from a previous guest because the last sentence hadn't been removed, it said 'and we wish you well for a safe arrival of you your baby girl.' I just hoping it's a good omen, what do you think?? I was a bit shocked when I first saw it


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Wiggy - no results yet. I had a very curt response saying the tests would take 3 weeks minimum!! Lucky you quitting your job. I wish I could!! Maybe we could meet for a coffee when you come over, dates permitting of course!!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - Well I don't have to feel bad about posting on this thread anymore   DH rang me earlier we had a letter through the post today saying our appointment for IVF is on the 1st June.  This is because the clinic we have been referred to has already done all the appropriate tests from when we were going for IVF egg share.  Only problem is we go on holiday on the 30th May    but when I rang the clinic the lady who is dealing with NHS referrals is off till Tues, but the receptionist didn't think that there would be a problem moving our appointment - I am over the moon xxx

Wiggy - I am so pleased for you lovely   i sometimes wish i could give my job up


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

That is great news Kat. I was wondering what was going on for my referral as i had a scan weeks ago and have heard nothing since!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

great news Kat!!

Have a great weekend everyone x

Clom hope it went well today x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Kat, that is great news, what a lovely positive way to start the weekend    And, what do you mean about feeling bad about being on this thread, you know that you are more than welcome   

Harriet, it would be lovely to meet up with a fellow Listerine and FF for a natter,   When I know the dates I will let you know. Have just called the nurses it seems that four weeks on we are still waiting for the chromosome karyotype results for both me and dh. To be fair she did try calling the lab whilst I was on the phone and she's going to try again and call back. 

Hi Zuri   

I'm feeling all       today and really want to go out tonight but DH's footie team are playing and they don't usually do so well, so get this far in the competition is a big deal apparently! This basically means he ain't missing the match for anything   

Clom, how did it go today??   

Anyone see the Apprentice last night??


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Wiggs how did you get to speak to a nurse whenever i call i get the damn answer machine!!

I didn't see the apprentice last night but recorded it so


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Amazing really they answered after one ring - I was pretty shocked and it was one of the more helpful, knowledgable nurses too - that's a result in itself!!

The Apprentice was another cringe-worthy episode, but which one's aren't, it's complusory viewing though isn't it.


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi to all

Kathryn – 8 weeks I’m sure that will fly by, and a date for your IVF 2 things to look forward to  

Nicksy – wasn’t it yesterday that you had ET? Please take it easy don’t overdo it x 

Harriet – Hope your feeling better soon, its never nice to have a bug at the weekends x  

Wiggy – Nice to hear from you, will be doing the driving again tonight most of it is on the motorway, although no driving him tomorrow or Sunday so thats good. Resigned from your job how nice wish I could do that, so your going to be a lady of leisure, enjoy the time  

Zuri – How are you doing x 

Clomidia – Hope your ET went well, and you have your feet up 

Sue - Hope the weather was nicer to you today 

Catch you all later

Twinkle x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi all  

Sorry this is going to be a very short me, me, me post as I haven't had time to read back so I promise to write personals tomorrow!! 

We have an 8-cell and a 7-cell on board! wooo hoooooo      And I got pics of them!! 

I've posted more details on my diary but really gotta dash now as I'm on dinner duty (steak, yum!) - I had a nice long sleep this afternoon so it's the least I can do! Dh and I have also booked two nights away from Sunday night - we're going to Cheltenham, never been before so hoping it's lovely  

love to all xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Morning all!

Just a quickie because I have to go to work   

Congrats Clomi!  Sending you and Nicksy loads of             

Zuri - sending you a top up of hugs

Wiggy - Apprentice was great, only because it was cringeworthy!  Fancy thinking about an exercise machine you can use while having sex!  I am glad they got rid of that idea - and Mr I-know-why-they-chose-me-to-be-the-model-because-I-am-so-gorgeous really annoys me.  Although I though the two team managers this week were particularly irritating and I wanted them both to go!  

Better get my   out of bed!

Sue 

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi all... time for a longer update from me! Dh and the woof are gone to my inlaws for the day so I've got the house - and the laptop! - to myself  

Hi and welcome to Lilly123, so sorry to hear about your IUIs but wishing you loads of luck for your upcoming ICSI. Where are you having tx?  

Sue, how’s you? Sorry you have to work today; I hope it's really quiet for you! We went to a local theatre production the other night, a friend was starring in it. It was good, though a bit long (I’m unfortunately a bit low on energy still I think! I was ready for a nap at the interval!!) 

Twinkle, that is one heck of a round trip to pick up your dh! Make sure you take it easy girl

Zuri, how are you doing hun? Hope you have a few nice drinkies over the weekend and enjoy yourself x 

Harriet, hope you’re feeling better today? Any news on your results? 

Nicks, how are you doing?     PUPO LADY!  How exciting it’s your dh’s birthday this weekend! Did you book your holiday after all? Hope you all have a great night!! I took my dh to Marrakesh for his b'day but unfortunately it didn't quite work out as planned; we couldn't get out of the country to come home due to a mix-up with our tickets... eeek! I still have nightmares about it!!!! I think LV is a far safer bet hun  

Wiggy, congrats on leaving your job!!   How exciting! Hope you enjoy the few drinkies on the weekend to celebrate; you deserve it! (have one for me too please!) I would definitely take that extra line on your letter as a good omen. Our OTD is the anniversary of my Nana’s passing... I get quite emotional thinking about it. I just know that it’s a good sign, that she is looking down on us; I do so miss her. 

Kat, what did I tell ya?! I KNEW you wouldn’t have to wait long! YAAY      We were also away on our scheduled first appt and dh rang them and re-arranged; they were fine with it! SSSSSSOOOOO excited for you – not long at all to go now!! 

How's everyone else? Hope I haven't missed anyone!! I'm still spotting a bit from ET yesterday, Nicks did you  - or anyone else - have that for a few days after? (sorry if it's TMI!   )

I had a bit of a stupid scare last night; I cooked the steaks but they smoked quite a bit as I do them in a griddle-thing, and I ended up all asthma-y (I have v mild asthma that I use a preventor for). Anyway, the wheeziness eventually went away but I woke up at 3am wheezing again and struggling to breathe. Ended up getting up and searching for an inhaler, and the only one I could fine was 2 1/2 years OUT OF DATE... ooops... It did nothing at all to help really! I eventually got back to sleep, but then woke myself up wheezing again at 8am... not nice. I eventually got hold of a working inhaler around 10am from a neighbour (who's a GP) and am feeling much better now but DH told me to stay at home and he would go to his parents on his own today. Such a shame as I was looking forward to getting out and I'd make a lovely strawberry and cream cake to bring (dh took it with him anyway!) 

So I am under orders to rest for today and do diddly-feck-all-else...


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom congrats on your 2 embies transferred - they sound good uns!! keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you feel better after your asthma attack scare!

Very very low today girls - delayed reaction as usual - water works have been on all day and feel absolutely gutted and lost over it all - as IVF is the ONLY option for us I just feel like hope, time and money is running out 

x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Zuri, I'm so sorry    
There's nothing I can say or do to make it better I know, but, do let it all out; it's better to grieve and be upset and feel those horrible thoughts than to keep them buried up inside... 
I'm so so sorry you are feeling so sad. You will get through this hun, but please give yourself time to get over this horrible disappointment


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks Clom - I know I need to get it out - I didn;t after the last fail as went straight into this cycle - just feeling so angry! hubby has buggered off out and I am furious! just feel like I am all alone - I hate getting myself into this state and then being on my own in this state too 

sorry to drag everyone down


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

WHAT a day!  I thought I would get a lot done as everyone is on holiday, but my boss gave me 22 pages of text in English to check and double check.  It was in what I would call Management/Marketing speak which I really struggle with, give me plain speaking English any day!  Anyway, that was 4 hours out of my day and by the end of it my brain wanted to escape out of my scull!  22 degrees today and went to the ice cream shop on the way home!  Hmmmmmmmmmm!

Clomi – enjoy the peace and quiet!  So sorry to hear about your breathing problems.  I hope you feel better now and don’t have any more episodes.  Ooooh, mustn’t forget the truck load of                                              for you and Nicksy!!

Zuri – oh hun.  I don’t know what to say.  I just want to give you the hugest hug.  As Clomi said, it is better to get the emotions out than bottle them up.  What you are feeling is totally understandable, just allow yourself to grieve because it is a loss.  And don’t you even think for one second that you are bringing us down.  We are all here for you – that is what friends are for. Feel free to post anything you may be going through.  We may not be able to help but we will smother you with cyberhugs.  

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello to all

Its been very quiet on here the last few days, hope you have all been enjoying the Easter break

Speak to you all soon

Twinkle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Twinkle!

Just chillin' here!  I wish I had a long list of exciting things that I have done, but I haven't!  M-i-l was here yesterday and this morning, this afternoon we have just walked to garden centre and had a wander around.  Lovely weather here!

Hope everyone else is ok

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Sue

Same here nothing to report done nothing exciting, just cleaning the house done a pile of ironing, DH worked most of only had yesterday off, so we just chilled on the sofa together, and he cooked a lovely sunday roast dinner yum yum.

Well back to work tomorrow doesnt it come round fast    

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry been a bit quiet over the last few days, thought I would have a little break from the computer, spend far too much time on it   

Zuri I'm really sorry to see your post and not have replied sooner     I hope that you have started to feel a bit brighter and that you and your DH have enjoyed each other this weekend    Pls remember that everything you are feeling is very normal, all part of the process of getting over one tx and preparing to go again. You will get there hun, you will have a bfp and a little babe in your arms     

Clom and Nicksy, how are our pupo ladies doing    
Nicksy I noticed on ** your DH has had his b/day - what did you decide to do about the trip away?? Did you have a good time celebrating??
Clom, thought of you before, was using the griddle pan and had to open all of the windows, loads of smoke everywhere - good job you weren't here! Lovely minted lamb steaks with roasted veggies for tea, mm delish! Hope your steaks were worth it in the end.   How are you feeling?? I think that you're right, your nan is there keeping an eye on you and will make sure it all turns out well in the end    

Harriet, how are you feeling?? Hope that you feel better and that it didn't spoil the weekend for you.

Lilly, hope all is good with you   

Sue, how's the weather been with you?? Good enough for summer clothes yet??      Sorry I shouldn't make fun. Hope you've had a lovely weekend, when is your first scan, I know that you've said, it must be pretty close now?

Kat, hope your long weekend has been everything you wanted, and lucky thing, a holiday not too far away. Did you manage to change your apt with the hospital??

Twinkle, you're right it does go too quickly doesn't it. Does this mean you're back to your 75 mile trip picking up your DH?? Your roast dinner sounds good, and good on you for having a chill out on the sofa    

Ladies I hope that you don't mind but I suggested that a fellow Lister ff join us on here, she hasn't done IUI but I'm sure that we can over-look that    She is doing IVF at Lister but sadly had a bfn on the first go and the second had to be abandoned so as you can see she has really been through it. I think that she may already know Zuri from another thread and obviously Harriet as she is a Lister girl too. The Lister thread is great but very busy with lots going on and it does get difficult to keep track and be able to just come on and have a general moan, whinge, update or whatever. Anyway her name is PamLS, she is a fellow Channel Islander, though from Jersey but we won't hold that against her!!!
I'm sure she'll be around shortly   

Now for me, well not a lot to report really. Soon after my last post on Thursday when I was so happy I was bouncing around I slowly started to 'come down' and what with AF in full flow by Sunday I'm now feeling quite down, unmotivated and a little anxious. I have to start the ocp tonight which I absolutely hate, it is the worst bit of tx for me and I'm feeling p'd off that I need to take it and have tx when so many don't. I know that we all feel the same so I hope you don't mind me ranting like this.
One positive thing is that I have applied for a new job today which I'm quite excited about so fingers crossed I should hear something later this week.

Hope everyone is ok and look forward to catching up with you all this week,

Wiggy


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

Hope you all had a lovely weekend

Mine was a mixed 2 halves weekend, had almighty fall out with hubby on Friday and most of saturday - really exhausting, think I had a mini melt down, i stormed out of the flat at 2am on Friday night and wandered the streets for half an hour   realy think it just all got on top of me, i didn't fully let it all out after the last BFN but this time it really hit me   anyway as everyone knows the best part of a big fall out is the making up   so we had a lovely loved up weekend just the 2 of us after we finally made up on Sat afternoon, the weather has been glorious, Zurich has been about 22 degrees and our terrace has been 30+ every day!! lovely!! sporting a very brown face!, so had some barbies, tidied and swept the terrace potted some plants up etc.... Sunday we went for a long long bike ride (near your neck of the woods Lilly  ) up to the airport and around - we covered about 25km distance, my bum is still sore today!! yesterday we went to Bad Zurzach (for Lillys reference  ) a hot thermal spa about 30 mins from us - luckily for lilly even nearer to her  it was lovely, lots of people out sun bathing and the pools were lovely and hot just what we needed - we wanted to go in the saunas but as per usual they were naked only!!  (yet to find a non naked sauna over here!) and then we spent the evenings watching season 4 of 24 (we have a lot of catching up to do!) so all in all a nice chilled weekend 

Wiggy lovely to read your lovely long posts again - I hope you are right re a BFP but its feeling more and more out of reach  really sorry you have been feeling down too and so understand what you mean about the OCP - I think it's the worst part about treatment really! i hate it - hope you feel better soon but I assume with AF putting a show in then you're suffering with a bit of PMT coupled with all the anxieties of treatment starting - big hugs for you    oh and great idea about Pam joining us over here, yes we have met over on the PR thread and of course another Channel Islander is welcome - I am an honorary channel islander  (I wish!)  anyway hello Pam xxxx

Nicksy and Clom how you both doing on your 2WWs?? hope you are not going crazy - when is test date for you two? Nicks hope you had a good 40th party for hubby on Saturday night, how did you get on with the no drinking? did anyone ask and wonder why you weren't? my hubby went to a dinner party on Fri night over at a friends (i didn't go due to my strop and the fact i couldn't stop crying all day) anyway he ended up telling his work mate who was holding the dinner party about IVF and the reason i wasn't there and he said his girlfriend had guessed I was pregnant due to me not drinking!!! it makes me wonder how many other people think that when I am not drinking

Sue and Twinks our preggers ladies how you both doing? twinks you are very quiet about it all is it still sinking in?  Sue hope the MILs visit was OK 

Harriet how are you? hope you are feeling a bit better and not so down as you were last week   I'd like to know about the immune testing from you and Wiggs if you don't mind updating me - we are seriously considering coming back to Nottingham to get them all done but don't know much about it and much about treatment if they find anything wrong, apart from NK cells which i think i know are treated with steroids or IVIG what else can they find that might cause problems and how are other things treated?

Hi Kat are you n countdown to hols yet?

Hi Lilly how are you? did you enjoy the lovely weather over here this weekend? what did you get up to? have you decided where you're going to go yet for IVF? have you seen the doctor in Oerlikon yet? got to go back and see Dr S this week about our failed cycle, not looking forward to asking questions!!

Hi everyone else who i have missed xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies - hope you all had a lovely Easter break  

Zuri - So sorry to hear you felt out with DH, but like you said the making up sometimes makes it all worth while - hope you are OK lovely xx

Wiggy - You rant all you like lovely    and all the very best with your job (I will keep my fingers crossed) xx

Hi to Sue, Harriet, Twinkle, Nicksy, Clomidia, Lilly and anyone else I have missed i hope you are all well xx

well I rang the clinic this morning to change our appointment from the 1st June as we will be away, and they have given us 6th May 11.30am - so not too bad really.  The only thing is I still think we will have to wait 1 year from referral but hey the best things come to those who wait - so they say


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Its just a quick one from me because I am in full blown panic mode. I will try and do personals later if I am feeling better! I got my bloods back today and my NK cells are normal apparently but my AMH is only 2.6 pmol /L which according to Google is pretty crap. I am so so so worried now that my response last time was just a fluke (10 eggs). Any words of advice would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Zuri, I was really shocked when I read your post that you and your DH had a big falling out. Poor you getting up and walking around in the early hours, though I do know what you mean, sometimes you just need some space and to take yourself out of the situation. My DH would be really cross if I did that, he is one that likes to make up quickly, but I’m the opposite I need to time to get over things. I’m pleased that you’re making up was good, the bigger the row, the bigger the make up! Perhaps, looking back, it might have been what you needed, a chance to get everything off your chest so-to-speak. I know what you mean about not really getting over your first bfn before going straight on with the fet. I did that first time around and with hindsight I should have waited, I know at the time we want to do something positive and jump straight back in but the thing is if it doesn’t work it’s double the pain and hurt so I can totally sympathise with you right now. It does ease, believe me, especially once all of those drugs are out of your system. I’m pleased that you went out on your bikes in the sunshine, for me that is the best medicine, fresh air and exercise. I’m not surprised that your bum is sore now though!! 

That’s interesting that you’re thinking about coming back to the UK for more tests. How would that work, would you have to have the tx done in Nottingham as well? Would your Swiss consultant be happy to accept test results done elsewhere? I had a lot of initial blood tests done, for thyroid and antibodies, I have the list at home and will get it later and send it to you. Nothing came up, though had it done I think that the treatment would have been quite simple with aspirin or other similar tablets. The next tests we had done were the NK Cells which we already discussed, X & Y deletions for me and DH and chromosome karyotyping for us both. Oh and we were also both tested to find out if we are Cystic Fribrosis carriers – results back and we’re not. I’m not sure about the the karyotyping, the results aren’t back yet and I don’t know much about it, I gather that they are looking at the make up of our chromosomes for any abnormalities that would prevent the tx working. I know that there is some pre-genetic screening that can be done on a fertilized embie prior to ET to make sure that the chromosomes are correct but apparently they can only carry out a small number of tests – I need to look into it in more detail because I’m rambling here!

I’m sure that over the next few weeks you will start to feel like yourself again and will enjoy not taking any drugs and not constantly having scans and bloods and that you can get your life back for a while.

Kat, that’s great news about your apt, it’s not too far away either. Are you quite happy that you know what you want to find out and understand the processes etc? If not just give us all a shout and I’m sure we’ll be able to point you in the right direction. Sometimes it’s best to go there and listen to what they have to say and take it from there.

Harriet, just saw your post and am feeling your panic    I have to be honest I don't really have a clue about FHS and AMH, though I think that there are different scales in which they are measured so it may be your reading is not comparable with google. What did Lister say? Have the nurses explained it? Have you had any antral follie scans at all? 

Hey everyone else, hope you’re all having a happy Tuesday – at least it’s only 4 days to the weekend!


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Wiggy I have calmed down a bit now. As usual the nurses have been really unhelpful and my cons is away until Monday, we do have a follw up with her next week so i guess i can ask then. I am trying to remain calm because i am thinking that i responded well last time and also my AMH was really good just 6 months ago, they can't drop that quickly can they? Anyway you know how we like to worry

Hi Zuri, Sue, Kat, Nicksy and Clomidia and Twinkle


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Harriet - I will ask over on the PR thread if you like as there are 2 scales for AMH and it gets confusing, i don;t think you should worry at all though because the ladies over there with low AMH wouldn't even get a freak 10 egg collection, they are lucky to get 4 follies - please try not to worry because you got 10 eggs which is a good response and AMH levels gives an indication of egg reserve so wont be a cause for any implantation issues or early miscarriage - I think sometimes its not good to know all this stuff as it means panicking for no reason, but I'll go and ask for you and get back to you

Wiggy - my hubby is like your hubby hates falling out and hates not making up straight away but I get so angry and stubborn and its my fault it carries on but he did bloody annoy me!! 

I am not sure about treatment in Nottingham got no idea yet what to do, need to go and discuss things with my consultant first and then get in touch with Care and ask if they would just do the blood test immune tests or if i would have to have treatment there too, it wouldn't be a problem having IVF over there though got plenty of friends to stay with in Notts and my parents are only 2 hours away

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Zuri. Thats what I keep telling myself, if my ovarian function was that bad I wouldn't have responded so well would i??  When you ask over on the PR thread can you ask whether AMH levels go down after a cycle of IVF. This seems logical in my mind because IVF drugs are fairly harsh I think.

If you want any advice re:immune testing let me know. I can defo recommend Dr Beers book on recurrent miscarriage.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Harriet from what I have read AMH doesn't fluctuate much but i know your levels are not as bad as theirs - most of them have below 1 AMH - I think you have to draw a positive on the fact your embie did implant and your next go could work - all your results for immunes have come back OK so I think try and put it all to the back of your mind for now and concentrate on next cycle - I am thinking immune testing as mine don;t even seem to want to implant but I am also thinking am i over reacting and has it just been bad luck or bad timing for now? its hard isn't it to just go back into another cycle with questions unanswered and tests un known - which is where i am at now

x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah it definitely is. Its difficult to find the faith to be positive when you have no answers. I personally like the idea of testing it makes me feel better but be aware that the tests are not that conclusive and even a negative result could be wrong. I do have an information sheet on NK cells from my clinic. Have you got an email address I can send it to you.

Thanks for making me feel better


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Harriet just had this response 

"Zuri - I have 3.5 on the pmol scale which is classed as being low (pmol is the scale where you get the higher numbers). is that def the figure tho as 10 eggs is an amazing result if that is the case!"

Getting 10 eggs is amazing so I really wouldn't concentrate on these results just for now see how your response is for the next cycle 

I'll PM you my email addy - when are you joining us on ******** anyway Harriet?


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Zuri, I've had a seach through our ever-growing file of paper from the Lister.

These are the first blood tests I had done after our 2nd bfn:

Thrombophilia screen (Antithrombin III Activity, Protein C, Protein S, Activated protein C, Prothrombin, Factor V 111C Assay, Factor V Leiden, APA, ACAB & LA)
Antithyroid Antibodies

Then after the failed FET we had:

Chromosome Karyotype - both me and DH
Chromosome Y Deletions - DH
Fragile X syndrome - me
Cystic Fibrosis carrier - both me and DH
NK cells - me

Me and DH specifically asked about further investigative tests after our 2nd bfn as we didn't feel that we wanted to carry on without knowing more. I'm not sure that they would have been offered at this stage. They did also suggest a hysteroscopy to check the lining of the womb etc but they haven't mentioned this since, maybe that's something for next time. I know that Harriet also had a sperm fragmentation testing that is done elsewhere, as yet this hasn't been mentioned to us and logistically it would be difficult.

I hope that you can get some answers to your questions when you next see your consultant. I would have thought it natural for you to want to know why it hasn't worked and what more you can do, he can hardly expect you to keep going back and spending all of this money without doing further tests. Do you know anyone else from the clinic that has had more testing done?

Really should go for a run but just can't find the motivation to do anything at the moment. The weather has clouded over and it's a bit chilly out so would much prefer to stay in in the warm    
My nephew was here on Sunday and whilst playing with my DH, he ran into a granite stone which is as big as him, well obviously he was crying and got himself worked up into a right state that he was then sick all over the place. After they left I started to worry about head injuries and found it difficult to sleep in case anything awful happened - I dread to think what I will be like with my own, probably staying up all night with them making sure they are still breathing


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi to all

Wiggy – yes I’m still doing the 75 mile round trips to collect DH, although not D at the minute, he had today off so I left him a few jobs to do whilst I was at work, when I got home he’d only done 1 of them, and was asleep on the sofa    . Understand about OCP I still don’t seem to understand why ladies need to take it when there trying to conceive.

Zuri – sorry I’ve been quiet coming up to a busy time at work, and some nights when I collect DH from work its gone 8.30pm after we’ve had tea, and I’m usually ready for bed then. Still not sure about everything got myself in a state the other night in tears and don’t know why, think it sometimes don’t help all the information you read on here about chemical pregnancies and blight ovum, I’ve not had much symptoms the last few days so suddenly start to panic. You weekend sounded lovely, think me and DH need a bit    (sorry tmi) we were told not to until scan. Is there a reason all the sauna are naked ones?

Kathryn – Glad you managed to sort your appointment out, why did they not just give you that one in the first place  

Harriet – Sorry your results are not as you had hoped, take care

Clomidia/Sue – How are you both doing?

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh no Twinks not complaining about your amount of posts just that you are very quiet about your pregnancy but can understand the worries for the next 12 weeks, I am sure all will be OK and yes sometimes you can read too much then can get into a panic with it all

Re the naked saunas it's just a swiss thing! they're very open over here, sex shops everywhere and erotic cinemas in most small town and even villages! one just up the road from me! i'm a prude brit 

Does your husband not drive? sounds like a lot of work all that driving and after a day at work yourself!

Wiggs thanks so much for all that info - did you go for a run? hope you are feeling a bit better - you do sound very flat - its awful the ups and downs we go through - just had another row with hubby even after our loved up weekend but its firmly his fault this time - been home off sick all day and he's like a bear with a sore head!!   

xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Zuri - i totally agree with you, nakedness should be kept behind closed doors    no DH doesnt drive so i have to drive him or he doesnt work    although my mums partner as been doing the early morning runs for us so i just have the evening one to do. Its hard because no family know about our positive yet, but when they do, im going to tell them they'll all have to help out, my dad and both DH parents drive. When we got our BFP DH said he wants to learn to drive, told him to get a licence form today but did he,   no because he forgot  

I dont like to keep talking about our positive result because i know its hard for you ladies that got BFN, sending lots of   that everybody gots BFP on their next cycle

Twinkle xXx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ah Twinks you are thoughtful but we're all also so delighted for you xx hope DH gets his driving test passed soon!! my hubby wont even let me drive and it drives me mad, been here over 3 years and i've not driven yet, drive my parents car when i go back home but he seems to think I am not capable over here  

x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,    

I was wondering if I could join you, Wiggy invited me and I know Harriet and Zuri from the lister thread and PR thread. Nothing at all against the PR thread Zuri but it is very big and fairly clicqy (sp  ) and most of my posts get ignored on there and I have been feeling a bit lost since my last cycle was abandoned due to a poor response, and as Wiggy said the Lister thread is very busy at the moment too so trying to keep up is very difficult   so I was thinking of joining you as I hear you are a friendly lot. 

As Wiggy said, I had my first cycle fail in Nov and then 2 weeks ago my cycle was abandoned due to a poor response, so now I am on the pill for 2 weeks and then starting again at about the same time as Wiggy and Harriet and am      for 3rd time lucky for the 3 of us    . 

Instead of feeling excited about starting again I am feeling a bit   and my emotions are all over the place at the moment  . Hope its OK if I join you seeing as I havnt had IUI 

Hope to get to know you all better

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ooooh Pam I am sorry you feel like that over on the PR thread, I am sure they wouldn't have wanted you to feel that way, it is a bit cliquey and it can take a while to get to know how it all works but I thought your posts were great sorry no one responded - I didn't as i am a fake PRer anyway and couldn't have helped with any of the PR related questions - but it's lovely to see you over here, this is a nice friendly place and small also so easy to keep up xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Zuri - DH keeps saying i wont need to drive or collect him from work if we have twins because of childcare bills we always said one of us would give up work, and of course hes already decided it'll be him, apprantly i would hate not working   i havnt been given the chance, i think i would love it  

Welcome Pam

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

OMG Twinks give your hubby this form me     there is no way you would want to go straight back to work after twins! and I am sure he thinks its a doddle but it wont be! what do you do Twinks? and is he right? would you hate to give up work?

x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Twinkle* Hi, and congratulations on your BFP, have you had a scan yet, are you just hoping for twins or do you know it is twins? maybe you could both work part time? I cant wait to get a BFP and cut my hours at work but I wouldnt want to quit altogether either

*Zuri*  how are you feeling now, hope you are feeling a bit better  

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pam I'm OK have up and down days at the moment but its to be expected i suppose - sorry you are not feeling so happy about your next cycle, can understand the anxious feelings xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Zuri - I would love to give up work i would also get more done around the house the children would know how to use the tv control and playstation or psp by the time they where 1    if he had them fulltime, worked in a nursery for 12 years so know all about looking after children whilst doing 10 other things, im now a childcare assessor training nursery staff

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

so you are by far the more qualified to be a stay at home mum then than your hubby  what does he do?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Zuri* I think I totally blanked all my feelings after the last abandoned cycle and put all of my energy into concentrating on starting again, so all of a sudden AF arrived and like a brick it hit me that it should have been OTD and my cycle had failed, and now I just feel a bit vulnerable and frightened on and off- but I am fine. Your feelings are bound to be so up and down at the moment, I am glad DH is being supportive now and that you are all loved up  do you have alot of support and friends in Switzerland to give you a hug?

Pam


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks pam

No not had a scan yet have it next week and feeling really nervous about it, we had 2 embryos transfered back so you never know there might be two

If i worked part time id just end up working more hours from home and not getting paid

Twinkle


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pam hubby wsa being OK until he started being a d!ck again today as he is ill   got a few friends over here but not good enough for lots of support i.e they don;t know a lot about whats going on - one friend does though here and she has had a failed IVF too so understands

I blanked my feeling also after last BFN and then on Friday i just broke down and cried all day, thought i was having a mini melt down to be honest quite scared myself! 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wiggy – I had my tights on today and back to long sleeves!  Although at the weekend I was in my summer clothes.  Scan on Friday, got the day off.  You can rant whenever you want, that’s what friends are for.  Hope you are ok.  Good luck with the job application, I will have everything crossed for you.

Zuri – sorry to hear that you and DH had a disagreement, but I am glad you have made up now and everything is ok.  Perhaps you just needed to vent and hopefully that has had a positive effect and cleared the air.  Oooh, the thermal spa’s sound hevenly, I am jealous!  I went to a Centre Parks once with some friends and you could either go naked or wear clothes, a male friend was the only one in the sauna area without clothes and when we went into sauna’s other people walked out!  Unfortunately I can’t see much without my glasses!  

Yes, I survived a visit from m-i-l.  I was weirdly on alert all the time in case she sussed something!  I mentioned something to DH about the baby when we were in bed and he shhhhhhed me in case she heard – come off it, she is downstairs and she is really deaf and finds it difficult to hear you when you sit next to her, so how she is going to hear us all this distance away when we are whispering!  

Kat – 6th May isn’t that far away!  

Harriet – sorry, I don’t know much about AMH, but sounds like the other ladies have given you some info.  Sorry to hear that the nurses have been unhelpful.  

Twinkle – I leave my DH a lovely list of things to do every day!  He managed to do everything today, which is a miracle!  

Pam – huuuuuuge welcome!  I will have everything crossed for your next treatment!

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Am here reading whilst ironing and eating my tea   

We haven't heard from Nicksy and Clom our PUPO ladies today, hoping all is well with the two of you and that you are managing to stay sane   

Zuri, we've been to Austria a couple of times and they like to go starkers in the sauna's there too   I was quite up for it at the time (was a skinny size 8 with big boobs, oh those were the days    ) but DH wasn't having any of it    Loving the sound of the spa baths though   

Twinks, you need to get your DH sorted out, you can't be expected to chauffeur him around all the time, in no time you'll be starting to show etc and driving those sort of distances will surely be uncomfortable for you. Sounds like you have a lovely job, I briefly considered nursey child care as a job but just thought that you would need to be a parent or have some sort of experience   

Pam, pleased you've found us on here    Have to say that story of the bloke that wrote off his half a million car did make me chuckle. My dh loves his cars but we would have to draw the line when the car is worth the same as a house!!!

DH just in, better get on with his tea, I couldn't wait for him and ate mine without him


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sue - how do you manage to get your DH to complete a list mine never does and always want to know when im coming home, think its just so he can sit down all day then rush around for half an hour before i come home 

Twinkle x


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wiggy - its nice when you get (please don't take the the wrong way) more mature women in childcare, they can sympathize with parents more and parents tend to relate to you better, its hard when you get 16-17 yr olds straight from school that like all you need to do is play with children  

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Twinks forgot to say, of course we want to know about how you are getting on with your precious cargo, you and Sue are the only good news that I know of on this thread, your inspiring us all to carry on!

I had also thought that many in child care would be quite young and not sure if that would be for me. Anyway just spoken to an old boss today to find out if I can put his details down to be a referee for me and whilst he said yes, he also asked if I wanted to have a chat with them about a possible job back at his company. I'm quite interested and it doesn't hurt to keep my options open, though my current employers would be really p'd off as they are direct competition!

Sue you DH sounds very well trained - any tips?? Mine is now watching the footie, which he takes far too seriously IMO, whilst I'm cooking his tea, ironing and posting on here. Something not quite right I feel


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for both yours and Zuri kind words, just didnt want to uset people.

My opinion has always been you have to do whats best for yourself, what is it that you do? 

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Twinks I work in an estate agent's office, I really enjoy it but am working my notice, my last day is 8th May. My close friends / colleagues are leaving and the job is set to get more stressful as people aren't being replaced, with tx coming up I just don't need the extra hassle at the moment. I'm thinking about a job change but ideally would like something in the mornings with about 25 - 30 days holiday and flexible when it comes to needing time off at short notice for tx - which they wouldn't know about. Not asking for much am I    We'll see but whatever happens I'm not going to begin a new job until at least 2nd wk of June as we have tx 3rd wk of May and then a holiday at the end of the month. I'll worry about it if nothing is happening then.

What does your dh do?


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wiggy- I know what you mean he can sometimes get difficult trying to get time off at short notice without giving to much away about whats its for, and if a boss is male it can be harder. my DH is a security guard mainly but does some door supervisor work occasionly (nightclub bouncer) 

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Right girls, going to sit down with the last of the chocolate fudge pudding and a book that I've just started. I know that I work part-time but I am only just resting now after having done my chores for the day - no rest for the wicked eh!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

I am studying   it is about effective and efficient communication, and this is effective communication... therefore it counts as my study  

Wiggy- so glad that you made a decision about the job and packed it in, May 8th is not far away, actually its not and I just realised thats the date 2 assignments are due  so while you are out celebrating i will be . I thought it was the end of May . What is the job that you have applied for, I can just imagine you sitting in your interview....



Wiggywoo said:


> ideally would like something in the mornings with about 25 - 30 days holiday and flexible when it comes to needing time off at short notice for tx


   , I would so love to cut my hours  cant afford to if want to keep paying for the Lister however 

Oh and apparantly that car may have been worth more than 800,000   now how many cycle of IVF would that have paid for, I should have been nicer to him


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Twinkle – threats of violence usually work!    Actually, his ex-wife basically kept him as a slave, made him do all the housework as well as bring in the money while she did nothing but chat on the internet all day (sounding frightening familiar now I put it like that!) so he was used to doing stuff round the house, he doesn’t mind it.  

I know what you mean, I am careful what I say on the forums because I am aware that there are those that are less fortunate.

Wiggy – my mum is in childcare, and she is, shall we say, slightly mature!  

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sue is your hubby still out of work? hope he find something soon but must be nice having a house husband  for now anyway 

Wiggy did you enjoy your choc fudge pudding? Mmmmmm started my diet yesterday no choc fudge pudding for me  do you hope to get another job in the same field Wiggs? i'd love to change careers or re train but no chance over her with the language barrier - but if kids never happen for us then i HAVE to re think my career

OOh Twinks is your hubby Buff   I wonder if I have ever come across him on any of my drunken nights out in Nottingham??  

Pam what do you do and what are you studying?

Morning Harriet, Kat, and everyone else

Well another glorious day here today then forecast rain for tomorrow so might skive off work and sit outside for a bit and maybe go for another bike ride now my @**** isn't as numb

x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Morning All

Pam; Welcome to this thread, you will find its much easier to keep up because there are less of us on here! It doesn't matter that you haven't had IUI we can overlook that. When is your first scan? Mine is next Thursday, can you believe that? Then I think Wiggy's is the 27th which is the Monday after.

Wiggy: I started the OCP about 10 days ago hun. It made me feel really sick at first but the symptoms seem to have calmed down now. Hope you enjoyed your pudding. My DH was also watching the footie last night. I am trying to be healthy at the moment and even went out for a run / walk yesterday

Zuri: Thanks for your support yesterday, it really helped

Twinkle: Try not to worry about lack of symptoms, most women don't experience anything until about 7 weeks. Can't believe you have to ferry your DH around, make him learn to drive or else how are you supposed to get to the hospital when you are in labour? 

Sue: Scan this week? Thats great news

Nicksy / Clomidia: You two have gone very quiet, has the 2WW sent you both crazy?

Kat: Hope you are well too

Well I feel a bit better today. I got a response from one of the Lister docs who didn't say the test was a big mistake as i'd hoped but was quite reassuring. I am still terrifed that I am running out of time and that next cycle I won't respond at all but I am trying to forget about the test because as Zuri pointed out I responded really well to treatment last time. They are increasing my meds to 300 this time just to be on the safe side so maybe I will get even more eggies!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies   

Harriet - I am so glad you are a little better today, and I totally agree with what Zuri said you did respond well last time and I am sure everything will be fine this time.  I am   for lots of lovely eggies for you xxxx

Zuri - I don't blame you skiving off work - wish I could   enjoy the lovely weather xx

Sue - Hi lovely how are you today xx

Wiggywoo - Your choc cake and book sounds great - hope you enjoyed  

Hi to Twinkle, PamLS and everyone else I hope you are all well

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Morning Ladies   

wow! Four pages to catch up so I'm v sorry if I forget things, or people, or ... oh lordy, let's blame the madness of the 2ww anyway shall we?   

Zuri, how are you feeling hun? Glad you and your dh made up (hope you have 2nd time around too!!) and it sounds wonderful to have hot weather and sunshine. I am ever so slightly jealous (but counting my days to Italy in June!). As for going out in the buff, I used to live in Germany there and well... they are not ... shy about being naked!   So I guess neither am I (and I have lots of lumps and wobbly bits, but I suppose my reckoning is my bod is so unappealing it will get little attention - lol!)  

I have been having a couple of drinks now ET is over; I didn't think this was a problem? I've had one or max 2 glasses of wine - one gets me tiddly enough to be honest after 7 weeks off the booze. We also had some champers last week after ET... this is ok isn't it? I thought bubs were just floating around in my belly so wouldn't be absorbing anything I eat or drink as yet? 

Harriet, glad you are feeling better. I agree with Zuri, you had 10 eggs collected last time, which to me is not a reflection of a poor responder. Is your fsh ok? And you are not running out of time, hun, you are doing the right thing by dealing with this now.    It always make me   when I hear women saying 'oh I don't have to worry about ttc til I'm at least 35!' GRRRRR. If only they knew that for some of us 35 could already be too late. A word to the wise though, hopefully the increased meds WILL increase your follies but it's not always a given - on 50iu I produced 2 follicles last year; on 300iu I produced 4 having expected a bigger increase.... I've read of other stories on here where women have increased their meds and see no increase, but I hope that's not the case for you. I just   this is the one for you though. 

Kat, great news about your appointment in May! wow! Not long to go now at all!  

Pam, welcome to the thread.    Sorry you had your last cycle cancelled - what happened? Are you a poor responder? I am, unfortunately; as I've high fsh so had an AFC of 7 but managed to get six eggs in the end. It was touch and go though for a while... or at least felt like it. Where are you having tx? 

Sue, how are you doing? Am I right in thinking your scan is this friday? wowee!! so excited for you!!! 

Twinks, I agree with the others, get that hubby out and learning to drive pronto. He will need to ferry you around soon enough!    Also, I would sort him out re housework- hmmm, he's going to be in for an almighty shock when babs arrives!! LOL!  As for mine, I asked him this morning if he would do the vac'ing and it's all been done, and the washing is on, and he's currently cleaning my car.... lovely hubby!! Gold star for him   

Also Twinkle, we are on the OCP so the clinic could time my down-regging - I have erratic cycles so they needed to control it with the pill, hth. 

Wiggy, how are you doing today?   I would recommend working in academia if you want flexibility hun; it is a very laid back environment! I work 3 days per week and can swop and change my days anytime I like, my boss never questions it. Of course if I have a specific meeting that's different but otherwise I come and go as I please (and often work from home - another benefit! Oh, and when I do go in the office if I get in before 9.30 I am the first one there!) And don't get me started about holidays.... 7 weeks plus bank hols, and time off at Easter, Christmas...!!!     

I'm not sure who said what (again, using poor excuse of 2ww) but I think someone mentioned no s*x until their scan??    I asked our embryologist last week when we could dtd again and she said whenever we felt ready, so... emmm... we felt ready !!!    (more than once - lol!)  I am so relieved to be honest - and so is dh! - because I lost all libido I had when on the OCP;such a rotten side effect!! anyway, that is way too much information for a Wednesday morning!!! 

How's my cycle buddy Nicks doing?   

Well, the 2ww is going... ok... so far!    We've just got back from a lovely couple of days away and it was great to just relax and enjoy each others company, have nice food (glass of wine... oops).  I've still got a few 'stabbing' twinges now and then and the odd cramp since ET, but nothing major. I'm guessing it's just the cyclogest? 

We got a call from the embryologist on Sunday; our four cell embie, as suspected, didn't make much progress but did keep trying, bless it! It grew a few more cells but was on it's last legs on Sunday (if it had legs, lol!) Our six-cell got to blast, wow!, but was not suitable for freezing. I am in some ways delighted that it made it to blast, but worried that it's poor quality is an indicator that my other two might be poor as well? I know it was a weaker embryo... ahhhh, head-wrecking isn't it? Any advice?? 

Phew... sorry for the long post... and to anyone I've missed... sending lots of     to you all xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

hey Clom lovely to hear from you - well done on the catching up 

Re drinks well I didn't drink but then i'm not a big drinker but my doc said no more than 3 good glasses of wine a day well I think he said a day but i thought he should have meant a week!! anyway very relaxed here about it but i know in the UK they are not so relaxed and most women don't but I don't think the odd glass of wine will be a huge problem - also re sex my consultant said we should use the procupine method!! we looked at each other puzled thinking what is this method and he said 'careful like a porcupine would be!' oh we laughed  

Great news re your embie going to blast but sorry it wasn't suitable for freezing, so does that mean you have non in the freezer? this seems to be the norm for people that go to blasts - i wouldn't worry about your embies on board as they would have selected the best on the day - no one knows what happens when they go to blast sometimes the best at day 3 don;t make it to blast and sometimes the worst at day 3 do make it to blast - i wouldn't get hung up on it really - lots of clinics (including mine) don;t do blasts but still have good results, my clinic has a 40% success rate and transfer on day 2 so i don't think it means too much really

So when is OTD clom? are you nearly coming up a week now? was it a week tomorrow that you had them put back? or was that Nicks?

Hope Nicks is OK not heard from her since last week

x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies, 

Sorry that I have been absent too   What with sorting out DH's birthday party (which was fab by the way) and work I haven't had a minute to post but I have been catching up with you all - honestly!  

Zuri - Sorry that you had a bad start to the weekend but glad that you and DH finished all loved up   I did notice on ** that you had gone on a massive bike ride - good on ya girlie. I bet the weather is still gorgeous there isn't it. It pee'd down here this morning on me and doggy on his morning walk and thundered a bit just for good measure!! How are you feeling now honey?

Harriet - I can't see that you are a poor responder either   10 little eggs is fab. Like you said, by incresaing your dose, I am sure you will get even more. 

Clom - Hey cycle buddie, how are you doing? I am a big believer that the embies are better back inside you than in a lab so I am sure the 2 that you have are doing really well. 

Wiggy - your long posts are fab and lovely to read. Hope that you are doing ok hun. Everything looks really good for you on the job front. 

Kat - Not long now till your hols and great news about your IVF appointment -   that you won't need it. I am still hoping that it all happens au natural on that little holiday you are going on  

Pam - Its lovely to meet you and like everyone said, we will more than make you welcome on here. We are always on the look out for nem members for our gang  

Did somebody called Lily post too? or is it me going gaga - oh well if you did, welcome to you too hun  

Sue & Twinkle - how are our little pregnant ladies doing? 

Well I am doing ok - trying not to over analyse everything at the moment. I have been kept pretty busy which has helped a lot. DH said he thought my boobs had gone bigger this morning (I think that's wishful thinking to be honest  ). Apart from a few cramps, nothing much to report. I keep feeling what hope did our little embie really have compared to those that had 2 put back or those that went to blast but I suppose I have to keep positive. 

xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Zuri, yes, none in the freezer, it's these two or bust... it's just a great big LOTTERY I think... 
Test day is still a week away - it's a 16 day (not 2w) Wait at our clinic...

Nicks - yaay! Great to hear from you! Hope you're doing ok? I'm feeling the same, crampy today. It's not v nice, I keep thinking I need to go to the loo and 'check', iykwim!  I know it's headwrecking this wait but you only have to look at Sue with her one little embie and she is pg! you can do it hun


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

OOps forgot to say hello to Lilly this morning! sorry lilly no offence just we have been the same group for so long your brain gets conditioned to mentioning the same people but as Nicks said it's nice to add to the gang  how you doing anyway? enjoying this glorious weather?? its baking hot on our terrace today, have to wear shoes as the slabs are too hot!! 

Girls Lilly lives just up the road from me in Zurich - we have yet to meet for a coffee thogh - we definitely need to get that sported soon xx

Nicks!! hoorah you are alive  glad DHs birthday party went well how you doing on the 2WW is tomorrow 1 week? I also think embies are better put back too and my clinics success rates seem to echo that (although not successful for me unfortunately!) 

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom my clinic test 15 days from EC think its normal to allow for period top arrive at normal time if it's going to - and mine always has  

x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

I had little embie put back a week today (god that has gone really fast actually). 

so I presume that I am day 10
A baking hot day? Are you out there doing some sunbathing? I would love some sun, my skin is that white, it looks terrible  

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nicks its strange you'd think i would be out there sunbathing but i just stay in doors where it's cooler, it gets too hot and i get bored, I can only sun bath when i have a pool I can go and dip in to cool off or a sea! its been hot hot hot since about last Thursday but its set to rain for the next 2 days 


x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello again - when I say again, it's because I posted earlier at the time our internet went down at work and lost my post   

Zuri, very jealous of your sunshine and warm weather, the sun is trying to show itself here but we have had really heavy rain and big thunder storms earlier (I think that's why the internet went down.) I think that if I were to go out and sun bathe I'd have to put factor 450 on as DH would be very suspicious of my sun tan otherwise       My pud was deeeeelish last night, had a nice hour or so pigging out on the sofa with my book, I'm blaming the OCP I seem to be able to eat for 150 people at the moment    (Not sure what it is with my over-exagerrated numbers today    )
So, in an ideal world where we can do anything we want, what would you like to do ?? Besides having babies that is   

Nicksy and Clom, so good to hear from you and that you both seem to be coping with the 2ww+ remarkably well.

Nicksy, did you dh have a good birthday, was it a surprise?? Pleased that work is keeping you busy but sad that you're not able to spend as much time on here    I had to chuckle when you mentioned your boobs, I normally grope mine so much during the 2ww to see if they are sore and if there is the merest hint of any veins that by the time I'm finished they are really sore and blotchy    Oh the things we do!!

Clom, I wouldn't get too hung up about the blast thing. It is good that one of yours made it to blast, but if your clinic is anything like ours the criteria for freezing is really strict and just because they decided not to freeze doesn't mean that it wouldn't have survived in the womb. As you know we had one frozen and with hindsight we might have only frozen a minmum of 2, it's a lot to go through only to count on 1 thawing properly. Anyway, that's irrelevent because right now you are PUPO with twins and it won't be long before we are celebrating your, and Nicksy's bfp's on here    
Pleased you had a lovely weekend away, where did you go, anywhere nice?

Harriet, I'm pleased that the Dr called you and that you are feeling re-assured. Which protocol are you on, is it Gonal?? I've been on that both times, first time 225 increasing to 300 and got 7 or 8 eggs (you would think that I would remember that wouldn't you  ) and the second time I was on 300 all the way through and got 12. Same protocol this time. Your walk / run is shaming me into getting outside and doing something, am seriously lacking motivation at the moment, went for a short run last Fri with the intention that I would go for a longer run over the weekend and haven't been yet    It's brightening up outside now so have no excuse .....

Pam, I'm intrigued, when you say you can just see me at my interview, can you see what I'm wearing Haven't been to an interview for a long and time and don't know what I should wear    The job is a clerical / admin role in our local health service    I left school with the intention of studying to be a nurse, I worked in finance for a year until the next student intake but by that time I was having too much of a good time out with my mates and the nursing was put aside. Well I still have those feelings that I would like to do something to help others but cannot give any commitment to any full time studying to become a nurse to I thought that this would be a good alternative. Fingers crossed xx Any news on those cash buyers today??

Hi Kat, Sue, Twinks, Lilly and anyone else. Still haven't found anything on Spooks yet


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Wiggy: Please don't let my walk / run make you feel bad. Its the first bit of exercise I have done in AGEEEESS. Yes I'm on Gonal, its the LP with the sniffy bit first and then the stimming. I was on menopur last time which is supposed to be better for ladies with high FSH, so not really sure why she has changed to Gonal, maybe to give me something else to worry about  .  I was wondering if you can help me ladies I have a prescription from the GP (lucky I know) for 225 iu of gonal but now they have changed to 300 does this mean i will need a new prescription? 

Clomidia / Nicksy: You do seem remarkably calm for 2ww ers, i'm sure you are stressing on the inside. By this point for me I was on the edge and busy buying tests for my marathon peeing on a stick episode!  

Twinkle / Sue: Hello

Pam / Lilly: Welcome if I haven't already said it

Zuri: Still slacking?


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
May I join you.  I recognize a few names from when I was going through my 2 IUI's (failed) back in Sept and November.Well I am back again after saving more pennies for my 1st IVF/ICSI split.Started the lovely jabs on Monday which is very exciting.I quite like getting all the kit out and lining everything up ready.Maybe I should have been a nurse...or a vet   Just love injections 
Hope you don't mind not doing any personals just yet.  I think it better to get to know you all again before passing comment.
XXX
Bel


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Wiggy, wise words about blasts, thank you sweetie. Yes, I'm PUPO and these bubs are going to stay put until Christmas of course!!     We went to Cheltenham and stayed at the Hotel du Vin there (hence the vino for me!) It was fab. 

Good luck with the interview   I've got one on Friday myself for the funding thing I applied for - I have got to get myself organised and do my powerpoint slides tonight/tomorrow but I'm (scarily) relaxed about it right now - I have a better chance statistically of being pg next week than of getting the funds!! - I'm wearing black trousers, a John Rocha black and white top that falls to just below my hips, and a short black cardie. I like to be tidy but not too over-dressed, iykwim (and I'm not sure my suit would still fit these days!) 

It's gorgeous weather here; we've just been for a lovely long walk in the sun with the doggie and stopped for a pub lunch. We are all knackered now...  

I forgot to say hi to Lily earlier ... hello!   

Wiggy, in an ideal world.... I'd be doing pretty much what I'm doing now; with one addition - the funding I'm apply for this weekend so I don't have to worry about research funds for the next three years! Yes, I'm pretty happy with my lot, but I wasn't always that way; I went back to college in 2004 and started again...  
Oh and I'd have four children - or even three would do! Don't want to be greedy! - and a little house by the sea... ehhh, maybe that should be a big house by the sea  

Harriet, just saw your post now as I was about to post... I think you will need more gonal f - did you get enough of the 225 amount to get you through 10 days of shots? or more? I have one pen here in the fridge that we didn't need to use (900iu so 3 days worth!) as I only used 3 x 900 pens but they initially gave me 4. I guess it all depends on how long you think you will stim for? Is it worth starting with what you've got and then seeing if you need more??  
Hmmm, I'm not stressing too much yet; but I did have my first dream about doing a PG test last night! The first one!!   (and I honestly can't remember the result!)  And then I dreamt I was driving in a hurry to get home but going to wrong way. I was trying to get off the motorway but it was like driving through a tornado and I was desperate to find the exit and couldn't... I was exhausted afterwards!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry Bel, didn't see your post - welcome and best of luck to you


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome Poppykit sorry you have had to come over here and that IUI didn't work

Clom I know you have probably said before but what is it you do again?

Wiggy in an ideal world I'd live in a idyllic farm in the mountains but not too far from civilsation and we'd have a dog sanctuary (tis is mainly an idea to keep hubby happy and quiet) but to keep me happy I would be very happy traveling the world until I got bored then doing option 1  would love a little self sufficient farm but then i;d be too lazy to look after it! 

Harriet - well slacking has meant i have been sat at my comp all day fannying about and trying to get a disk out of it thats got stuck - the suns been shining all day and i have stupidly stayed in doors - might go and pour myself a drink now and sit out 

x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Clomidia, so do you dial up the dose you need then in the Gonal pens? If thats the case I imagine I will have enough to keep me going for a while

Wiggy my ideal life would be to arrange weddings  / events, live in a lovely house by the sea with animals (1 dog, 2 cats and a couple of ducks) and 3 kids!!!


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Arrh Zuri the dog sanctuary sounds amazing. I always say that if I am ever rich, I will open a dog sanctuary in those abroad places where you always see stray dogs roaming around. 

Hi Bel - welcome to the mad house, like Zuri says, sorry that you have had to come over to this side but best of luck for your treatment. 

Hi Harriet - I would think you would need another prescription hun but I am not entirely sure

Hey Wiggy - I have just been looking at your pics on ** - it looked lovely x

I am incredibly emotional today girlies. Instead of booking Las Vegas for my DH (may be a decision I regret) I have booked a Gleneagles golfing break for him. I am tagging along too and just having a nice spa treatment.  Anyway, my little dog has never been in kennels and we thought this would be an ideal opportunity for us to try him as we will only be away for 3 days. Anyway I have just booked him in and the lovely man was saying bring his favourite toy and treats as we will have a play with him and make him feel at home and I had to come off the phone because I was about to cry! How pathetic??   God knows what I would be like with a child! Although we don't leave them do we? 

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Ahh Nicksy I totally understand, because my cat is what we call 'high maintenance' she has to go to a cattery when we are away. She's got to go again on Fri and I am dreading taking her, I feel like the worst person in the world, and I'm sure that she's picking up those vibes from me already    Have you been to the kennels to see the set up and how they are with the other dogs? Forunately Lil doesn't really venture too far as she's getting on a bit now so at least I know she's not missing out on too much. When we're away we talk about her all the time and wonder what she is doing - of course she's lying on her favourite cushion, what else would she be doing    Golf and spa break sounds wonderful, something for both of you, loving the sound of that.   

Harriet, last time I was given about 15 pens of Gonal all loaded with 300 so I didn't have to alter the dose in each one, but you can get them in 300, 450 & 900 sizes. If you use your prescription the danger is that you will run out towards the end. Might be worth getting your prescription then if you have to pay to get anymore it will be minimal - compared to the whole lot.

Hi Bel, welcome, sorry to hear that your IUI's didn't work   Great that you've already started, what are your injections for, are you d/r or stimming? Which clinic are you at?

Clom, they've acknowledged my application so just waiting to hear if I get an interview. If I do, I'm thinking black trousers, white cotton shirt with a black tank top or grey knitted waistcoat and lowish black heels. Sounds like I'm going to a funeral but I think it will look smart, without being too out there - no danger of that   

Am loving the sounds of your ideal worlds. We live fairly close to the sea, can't see it, but about 10 mins walk but as I have recurring nightmares about tidal waves I wouldn't want to be any closer. I think that I would like to work in a small bookshop where I could read and drink coffee between serving customers (its a successful bookshop but not too busy) and it would be on a sunny street with lots of people walking past. A nice village in the mountains with clear fresh air would be a good place for it I think. Not sure what DH would do    Speaking of DH he just called to say that he will be home soon and that we can go for a run    Damn!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Zuri – yes DH is still out of work, but he is really trying.  He had an interview yesterday which he thought went well, but you can never tell, can you.  I didn’t give him a list of things to do today, he sat out in the garden with the laptop and looked for jobs.  Love the porcupine comment!  

Harriet – I am glad you got some answers from the Lister and they were able to give you some reassurances.  You know what it is like here, the rest of us have enough positive energy and  to send your way to make sure the next treatment goes really well! 

Kat – sending you huge hugs – hope everything is ok.

Clomi – nice to see you back!  Don’t let a couple of drinks worry you.  There are many stories of women who drink a h*ll of a lot more than that and go on to have healthy babies.  I am sure it won’t do any harm.  TMI regarding dtd, but glad you had fun!   I had cramping galore when I was on my 2ww, and still do, it can be a good thing!  I am sure the way those two reacted does not reflect on what the other two are like.  I had 2 that were fertilised and only one survived and that one seems to be doing rather well, despite the fact that the other one didn’t make it.  Anyway, you are bound to be thinking these things, the 2ww messes with your head.  For info, knicker checking doesn’t stop after the 2ww!   Good luck for the interview!

Nicksy – work are sending me your way again next week, but again only for a day.  I wish they would send me for longer!  Glad you had a great party for DH.  If it is any indication, the only thing that changed for me was my boobs.  DH said they felt firmer (and he liked checking just to be sure!).  Sending loads of                                                      to both you and Clomi.  I know exactly what you mean about leaving your dog, I was the same with my cat.  A golfing break for DH and a spa break for you sounds perfect!

Lily and Pam – hope you are ok

Wiggy – glad the pud was delicious!  Hope you get an interview and good luck with it

Bel – huuuuuge welcome!  Someone that loves injections??!  I hate them!  They can stick whatever they want up other parts of my body, but show me a needle and I will panic!  When my dad was in hospital many years ago I fainted twice when they took blood from him!  Noooo, pass comment before you get to know us, it will be fun!!! 

Lovely weather here today, put summer clothes on and got it right for once!  I was actually too hot on my daily walk!  Of course the rain is coming on Friday when I have a day off!  As I said to Zuri, DH has been out in the garden on the laptop all day and he has a rather red face which will go brown tomorrow, I just go even redder and flakey so I stay out of the sun – got typical redhead’s skin.  

Dinner nearly ready so I better go!

Sue


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sue wow congrats on your BFP.I was on the IUI girls board with you last year when things wer'nt going so good.  best of luck to the little one.
Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.
Wiggy I have started stimming with 200 Puregon.Havent heard of many others using it and the nurse didn't know why I wasn't given Gonal F. I am at SEFC in Tunbridge Wells which is a lovely place and very friendly  Well I have ,and am, giving them loads of money 
Bel
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Poppykit10 said:


> Sue wow congrats on your BFP.I was on the IUI girls board with you last year when things wer'nt going so good.  best of luck to the little one.


Blimey, yes, that feels like a lifetime ago!

Thanks 

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

*Zuri* It must be hard for you with not many friends and family over there for support , what diet are you starting? I am putting on weight again since coming off my no food diet, so need to start something again  . I cant believe you are staying indoors as it is too hot , it was torrential rain here today and a massive thunder storm, I can but dream of warmth . I am a nursing sister in A&E by the way and doing an MSc in Advancing Healthcare Practice, plus a management degree and an Emergency Nurse Practitioner course     its a bit of a strain as well as working full time  , I dream of a part time job in a cake shop- only problem is I would eat all the cakes  

*Sue* thanks for the welcome, congratulations on your BFP  sounds like your DH is a gem and well trained 

*Harriet* I havnt booked my scan yet but it should be next friday, I have a problem though and a study day that I cant miss on the 21st and working it out *IF* I got to blasts, which is probably unlikely seeing as I didnt even get to EC this time, but- if I did get to blasts it would probably be ET on the 20th in London so I am a bit worried about that, plus also worried about moving that week too if we did get a cash offer this week  . Thinks cant have changed that much with your bloods in 3 months and you had a good response so really try not to worry about it  

*Clomidia* Hi, thanks for the welcome, and good luck on the 2ww it is a nightmare isnt it . Yes i had a poor response on my last cycle and it got abandoned before EC although my bloods are normal and so they are not sure why I had such a poor response, they thought it might be related to the no food fluid replacement diet that I did for 12 weeks before the IVF. I am eating now, and putting on weight again  but hope that this is the problem and that this time I have a better response. I think a glass of wine or 2 do you good in the 2ww and help you to relax which counteracts any negative effects 

*Nicksy* thanks for the message, when is your OTD? are you going  yet or doing OK? 

*Wiggy* now let me just look into the ball............... you are wearing a nice summer skirt with a smart summery top that looks really smart but fresh  , when do you have an interview? . No news on the cash buyer  and the estate agent promised  when will I learn not to listen to their promises , maybe tommorow  and maybe not . I am loosing hope  we are just so desperate to sell and I need to know if its a yes or not so I can adjust this cycle around it as the agent said they needed to move ASAP.

*Poppy* Hi  

Oh and my 'in an ideal world'........... I would have 6 kids in a big lovely house near the beach with lots of land for chickens, goats, sheep lots of doggies and cats and maybe a pig or 2 as pets and lots of money for lovely family exotic holidays..... and I wouldnt work ever ever again cos I would be busy enough with my kids and chickens etc   I can but dream  

Hope everyone is well

Pam


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow you have all been busy today, was hoping to catch up while at work but didn’t find the time  

Pam – I’m also studying and have an assignment to go in in 2 weeks and have not started it yet ooops  

Sue – my DH thinks that if he does the chores wrong then I’ll think it’ll be quicker if I do them  

Wiggy – Mmmmm chocolate fudge pudding that sounded so nice  

Zuri – You may of done, he worked most of the night clubs

Harriet – Glad your feeling better today, BIL would be on standby to rush me to hospital, he works as a taxi driver, he was great at EC took us, said he would do some work and to call when we was ready to be collected, but he didn’t want to be on a long job and me have to wait, so sat in the car at the hospital waiting for us bless him

Clomidia – The job at academia sounds fantastic, I could do with one like that, with those hours and holidays how lovely. It was me that mentioned no S*x until scan, thats the information we were given after ET, and ive read on the clinincs own website forum they advice not until after 12 week scan dont think DH will last that long, although not sure that I wont either

Nicksy – Glad your DH party went well

Poppykit – Welcome sorry that IUI didn’t work but wishing you lots of luck for IVF

Hi to anyone ive missed

Twinkle x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Twinkle,  what are you studying?, I have so much work and yet I just do not feel like doing any of it!!! other things going on in my head that are more important  . We can moan togather over the next 2 weeks   

I was told at the Lister I could have   when I felt comfortable as well after ET, we didnt make the full 2ww   

Pam


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Pam - im studying a foundation degree in children, a 3 year course and am only half way through, just cant get motivated to do it, i always say im not going to leave it until the last minute but i always do


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

I cant get motivated either, I still have 18 months to go on both of my courses as well but just wanna have a baby so much I am not interested in anything else  , each module I say I will do a schedule, stay ahead blah blah blah!!! 3 weeks before first assignment due in and I havnt chosen a subject yet


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh pam that sounds so much like me


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That is me too Pam!  I have to do 2 courses before the end of the year, otherwise my contact won't be renewed and it has been months since I have been motivated.  Trouble is that now DH hasn't got a job, if that is still the case at the end of the year then I will need that job and he will have to be a house husband, we both can't be unemployed.  

My problem is that to do something I need to be interested in it, and I just can't be interested in a boring book keeping course.  I know enough to do my job and would rather learn through doing, but my boss is more concerned about what is on a bit of paper.  

Trying not to turn this post into a rant!  

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sue*- a rant is fine, rant away  as Wiggy can tell you I have had many of them on the Lister thread- I cant rant at the moment as everyone is so  and there have been alot of BFN recently so dont feel I can rant about work and assignment . When I was going thru my first IVF I was stressed out and  all the time and my boss said I was negative and un-motivated and wrote it into my appriasal so have spent the last 6 months working my  off to prove I am fine while she asks if I am coping oh so sweetly, and I grit my teeth and sign up for more stupid courses to prove I am   I have a masters, a degree, a nurse practitioner course and a child protection course in the next 6 month- Oh yes I am coping fine  

RANT RANT RANT   

*Twinkle* are you up all the night before looking for references at 4am and realising you are running out of paper and ink at 5am, DH goes mad at how I can be so disorganised and not check these things in advance when they are so important


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Pam – we love our rants here!  A single rant usually turns into a group rant!!  

I worked happily in finance for 18 years (same job) in England, but I think it boils down to the fact that it just isn’t what I want any more and therefore I just can’t motivated.  My priorities have changed.  

Sounds like you have a very unsympathetic boss.  I just lie to my boss and tell him everything is going fine with the course, although I am dreading the day when he asks me when I am going to put in for the exam! 

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Morning all  

DH has gone back to work today so I tried to have a lie-in but had terrible backache and AF pains so in the end had to get up as I just wasn't comfortable in any position. Feel really bleugh today. Don't like the cramps or the pains... I know it's normal but   

Nicks, sorry you're feeling weepy, hope you feel better today. We're putting our little woof in kennels for the first time in June but I am postponing worrying about it ... sort of! 

Zuri, how you doing today? I'm a part-time researcher and part-time lecturer at a university - so to all you slackers out there who should be studying (you know who you are!)- get cracking    
LOL... only kidding, I am just as bad when I'm not teaching! I tell all my students to plan ahead, get drafts done early, blah blah blah and there are always those who have a last minute panic and don't submit on time (I always have a last minute panic but have never submitted late, just been up til 5am proof-reading and re-drafting instead!   ) 

Harriet, yes it depends on the pens - if you get 600 or 900 you can dial up the amount. It's even easier than puregon, tbh. 

Wiggy, your outfit sounds v smart! I would come to your bookshop and sit and browse and order soft drinks (don't drink coffee, sorry!) Btw, can I bake cakes for you to sell there?   

Bel, I was on Puregon for my IUIs, it's the same components as GonalF, just a different brand I think. I actually hoped I would get prescribed Puregon for the IVF as I had a 300iu of that in the fridge too (so now I have one of each!) 

Pam, sorry to hear you're having such a hard time of it - selling house, studying, pressure from your boss. I hope you find time to relax. A no food diet sounds scary    I lost about 10lbs coming up to IVF (could do with losing another 20 to be honest) so my bmi is 29 - and they were happy with that. It looks like you've lost loads. I hope you get dates sorted for your next cycle, I'm a great believer in removing as much stress as possible beforehand - we cleared all our weekends and made no big plans for stimming/ec/et and it was great to get away afterwards too. 

Twinks, no s&x for 12 weeks?!?! Are ya kidding me? That's harsh!!!    If I go a week I get grouchy... sorry, tmi again!!! I suppose no s&x doesn't have to mean no org&sm though, does it?    

Gotta go, slacking here and my presentation needs doing!!


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Morning girls, 

Hope you are all ok!

Hi Clom - I had terrible AF pains this morning but they have eased off now. My lower back is killing though and my boobs are sore. Not sure if they are like this every month though or whether it is just those god awful fanny candles   

Hi Zuri - is it still baking hot there honey? Get yourself out on the balcony with a lovely cold glass of wine if it is   wish I was joining you!!

Hi Harriet - are you still on the OCP honey? When do you start stims etc?

Hi Sue - you come to Capenhurst when you visit England don't you? Who do you work for honey? 

Hi Wiggy - DH always says he wants a bookshop - I think he's watched too much of Notting Hill and thinks Julia Roberts might just pop in  

Hi Twinkle, Pam, Bel, Lily and everyone else  

Well I am getting really nervous now. I switch hour to hour. One hour I am all positive and think it has worked and the next hour I think don't be so stupid, it hasn't worked and I am kidding myself. I am actually not wanting to get to test day because I am dreading doing that HPT and seeing no line appear (yet again  ) I fall aslepp nearly every night on the couch but don't have a great nights sleep. Last night I got up a few times to go to the loo and I just generally feel uncomfortable. I just think its the nerves creeping in. I hate the 2WW  

xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Nicks, I really do know how you feel  

The pains have eased now, but the backache was awful earlier and I'm still really swollen in the belly and feel generally AF-y. It's horrible isn't it? My boobs normally are killing me by now, but nada happening there... I'm not sleeping well at all, I don't know when I last had an uninterrupted nights sleep (good practice though eh?   ) 

I keep telling myself this is bubs' getting comfy and burrowing in, but it's so so tough 

LOVE the term fanny candle though - so so true - thanks for making me laugh


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Clomidia*    , I am studying- doesnt FF count as studying? or research?   . Actually I have just started my first research module (yawn yawn yawn ) and cant even decide on a subject and the first bit- the outline of my proposal is due in on 7th May , as a researcher yourself maybe I could pay you and you could do it for me   

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

*Pam* - I actually like being over here away from the hassles of family, i can be a bit of a recluse at times and as long as i can speak to my mum daily on the phone (which I do!) I am quite happy, my in-laws are a bit of a pain especially my husbands older brother and wife so we are glad we are here away from their meddling  Yes I stayed in doors all day yesterday so silly as this morning it was a lot cooler - just walked down to our local aldi and bought a cool new sunbed on offer for 32 francs (about £15 bargain) but went on bike thinking I could balance it on the bike and walk back with it but got carried away buying plants and big rattan planters and realised oops can't carry it all back so asked in broken german if i could leave the sun bed in the shop and come back in half hour to collect it i then balanced the huge planter on the bike and hung carrier bags off the handle bars and walked home then had to go back and carry the huge heavy cumbersome sun bed back! i was so knackered when i got back! anyway moral of that story is that the sun has made an appearance again and I am bloody going to go out and sit on the sun bed now after i broke my back getting it home!  Pam do you work in the hospital at St Helier? over looking the wino park?  I had to go to A&E in there once after swallowing a tiny shard of glass - it was brill they x rayed me and made a real fuss of me and I still to this day don't know how i was covered for it all because i was only working there for a 3 month summer - is it NHS based same as the UK? I also went again the second year i was there for a severe water infection

It does sound like you have taken a lot on and the job in the cake shop sounds appealing 

Oh and re the diet i m doing slimming world, I started it at beginning of last year and lost about 22lbs but then over the summer and during my ops i gained about 10lbs so am back on it and have lost about 6lbs again very slowly since Feb but now since my BFN I am back to it 100% and determined to get my BMI down to 30 before next treatment! got a lot to lose  I am over weight but i also have a high BMI that doesn't fully match my size - i.e i have always been heavy so BMI is a big of a bummer for me! anyway want to lose about 30lbs in the interim before anymore treatment - wish me luck!

Girls Pam was on the most crazy of diets!!! tell them how many cals a day you ate Pam!! i really don't know how you did it but it obviously had good results!

*Twinkle* glad you have B-I-L on standby if needed  but still get that hubby of your learning to drive  re sex on the 2WW god I was glad to have a reason not too  hubby is up for it far too much and my libido since all my ops has just gone completely  poor hubby!  All your studying sounds like hard work Twinks - listening to you and Pam re your studies makes me feel so guilt and lazy! 

*Wiggy* hope you get that interview and your outfit sounds very smart  so envious of you living my the sea in such a beautiful place also, I think the channel islands are heaven on earth - love it over there. The book shop sounds nice 

*Nicks* - we have never left out little princess dog in the kennels mainly because hubby is too soft and wont but also as she is so small and weeny and such a snooty little madam (she really is like lady from lady and the tramp cartoon (is that right?) anyway i just don;t think she'd cope in kennels, she likes to be with someone all the time and doesn't like playing or being with other dogs - she's a funny little thing - have you seen the snooty pics on ******** of her? I think thy say it all really!

Sorry you are up and down feeling rubbish on this 2WW - it really is hell! but don;t worry about the period pains you know they are the number one symptom people report in early pregnancy?? xx

*Sue* - hope DH's interview went well - it does sound like you have him well trained  is it still nice weather with you? I have such a tan (I tan really easy anyway) but i look like I have just had a fortnight in the sun somewhere! but not happy about it as i have decided tanning isn't good anymore and i have to think about wrinkles but i only have to bloody look at the sun and my face tans - need to start smothering the moisturizer on more!

*Lilly* - where are you? come back xx

*Harriet* how are you feeling? hope a bit better after your upsetting results, I still think they should be semi ignored as you are clearly not a poor responder x

*Clom* - what do you lecture in? sounds very academic  and brainy! 

Hi* Bel* - I am with you on the liking the injections and stuff I am a it weird like that too  I actually liked being in hospital having the ops and being put to sleep and stuff I am seriously warped   

Phew that was a long post - probably loads of spelling mistakes so apologies

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nicksy said:


> just those god awful fanny candles


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Züri said:


> Nicksy said:
> 
> 
> > just those god awful fanny candles


Yuk   put them up the other end.... far less messy


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Afternoon All

Zuri: Wow you have had a busy morning, I hope you are enjoying your lounging now, the weather is horrible here, really rainy and cold. I am feeling a bit better and am trying to ignore the test results, its very difficult though. I just keep imagining my ovarian reserve depeleting like grains of sand though a sand timer!!!

Pam:  I'm loving your cake shop idea and wiggy's book shop maybe we should all go into business together! Your lifestyle amazes me you are always sooo busy, i get exhausted just reading your posts. Its very annoying that those viewers didn't put an offer in. We had lots of people like that who promised the Earth. If your scan is for next Friday then you will only be 1 day behind me  - woo hoo. How funny if we ended up sharing a room on EC day, we can prepare our business plan!

Clomidia / Nicksy: Try not to stress (I know impossible) I had AF pains from very early on which I am convinced was implantation. They seemed a bit worse than normal. My breasts also hurt but only for about 10 days but not sure if this was due to the HCG injection. Nicks, I can also recommend the ahem other route for the cyclogest it is much better. I stay on the OCP until next Friday and then I start DR.

Sue /Twinkle: Hellloo

Poppykit: I know what you mean about the injections, I used to quite enjoy them too

Wiggy: Any news on your karyotypes? I have my f-up appt next week, so i hope they will be ready in time


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Harriet guess what? still at comp not been on sun bed and now th weather has turned spooky and it's blowing a gale, debri flying everywhere and our patio furniture being blown all over the place, we live on the roof od a 5 foor building so it can get a bit wild up here in the wind!

just my luck eh 

Glad you are feeling better though - and please try not to think that way - you really are in a much better position than a lot of the poor responders I have read so many of their stories and I don't see you as a poor responder xx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh no you must be getting the weather from over here


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Its lovely and sunny here   but I am sitting inside on the computer like Zuri and not benefiting from the sun, I am dying to chat more but meant to be studying   I will elaborate more on personals later   I still have 1500 words to do today


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh loads of posts to catch up with, I love this thread you always makes me laugh/smile with what everyone gets up to   

Rather annoyingly out connection went down at work yesterday, we originally thought it was to do with the storm, but have since found out that the office on the floor above accidentally had our line disconnected      So we have no external emails and no internet access, not surprisingly it's been really quiet at work today but couldn't get on to catch up with you all   

Clom, that is a great idea to bake cakes for the book shop. I'm thinking that we'll have quiet a few sofas and arm chairs and a golden lab and cat that can keep my feet warm. I think that the customers can probably serve themselves     
What subject do lecture on / research? You made me chuckle with your comments about waiting to dtd, I reckon that you can probably find some other way to keep yourselves amused over the next few weeks     
Hope you're feeling a bit better soon, I think, unless it's positive symptons in which case I don't!  

Zuri, I was laughing at you going to buy a sunbed and a planter and things to realise that you couldn't carry them back on your bike - hilarious    I have the funniest image of you pushing your bike along the road loaded up with stuff    Hope the weather brightens up now for you to use it   
I didn't realise that you were on a diet, sounds like you are doing well. I've still got an easter egg hangover and can't stop eating chocolate, I blame the OCP, it's to blame for everything at the moment  

Nicksy, I'm with you with the fanny candles, horrible messy things, not sure I'm ready to do what Harriet and Pam have suggested though, think I'll put up with the mess    Notting Hill is one of favourite films too, I never tire of it. The 2ww is difficult, hope you're feeling a bit more like yourself soon.   

Twinks, sounds like you have a great bil, is that on your side or your DH's?? If your DH's, perhaps he can have a word with him? I'm feeling really thick and lazy with all of you brain boxs studying    Have you figured out how you will fit your course around your maternity leave?

Harriet I called yesterday and the nurses called back during th 5 mins I popped out    I've tried again today but can't get through for some reason. Might send them an email instead. Have taken my prescription in today and will pick up all of my drugs next week - I find that bit quiet exciting   
I think that I'll be EC about the 13th/14th May, can I bagsy a triple room with you and Pam then?? We can chucks the Dh's out in the corridor, mine is never much fun anyway. As soon as he has done his bit he gets his blackberry out and starts working   

Hi Sue, I'm sure that you'll DH will be all settled in a new job before the baby comes along, that way you can have a stress free maternity leave      Have to say your book-keeping course doesn't exactly sound seat-of-your-pants exciting does it     

Hi Pam, how's your studying going, have you chosen your subject yet? It was sunny here but has just clouded over   

I had a lovely evening last night, went out for that run with DH and it went really well, I felt really strong, body not aching and breathing was good, in fact I could have stayed out longer but DH wanted to head back - we ran for 54 mins which is the longest run for me in a while. Tea was cooking slowly whilst we were out so I had time for a shower then had our tea and sat down with a cup of hot chocolate (mint flavoured) in front of the telly to watch the Apprentice. Bliss!! I think that either Ben should have gone, or Noorul had his team lost, he was a useless team leader   

Been busy doing loads of chores this afty as we're away for the weekend in Manchester watching Dancing on Ice and a footie match on Sunday - the only way I could get DH to watch DoI!! 

  to all


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Evening lovely ladies!  

Clomi – hope you feel better soon.  Sometimes you posts make me blush!!!  Sleeping badly?  Welcome to my world!!  

Nicksy –    fanny candles!    Yes, I do go to Capenhurst when I come over.  I will PM the name of the company to you, don’t want to say it here, the bu**ers may be monitoring!  I have noticed that I have been peeing more in the night and feel uncomfortable, perhaps that is a good sign for you!  It will work – it will work.               I will light a candle (a real one, not a fanny one!   ) for you and Clomi when I go to the hospital tomorrow, I usually nip to their multi-faith room (I can’t really call it a church!) when I am there.  

Zuri – sending you a top up of hugs.  I hope the weather improves tomorrow and you get to enjoy your sun bed after all the trouble you had with it!  Good luck with the diet.  DH is getting worried about me because I am not eating junk food!  It was lovely weather at lunchtime, sat outside and had lunch, went in before I went lobsterish!  Now it has clouded over, but still 22 degrees.  Tomorrow (because I have a day off) it is going to p down!  

Harriet – Helloooooo back! 

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

la la la la     I haven't watched apprentice yet Wiggs and been avoiding any online news stuff all day and then the wiggster comes along and spoils it      

Glad I made you all laugh me struggling along like  hobo bag lady with my bike laden down, annoyingly hubby was in bed feigning illness so I called him from the shop and told him my predicament and he mumbled and groaned and grumbled so i put the phone down on him and figured out a plan of action to get it all home! 

Wow 57 mins wiggs not 1 hour    do those 3 mins make a huge difference - I;d just say an hour it sounds more impressive      but well done on 57 mins  I used to run up to an hour on the treadmill when i was slimmer but could never run out side or in the gym too embarrassed, had a treadmill at home

I love Notting Hill also (one of my fave films) and hubby bought me it in the early days (ahhh) and I really wanted the song 'She' for my wedding dance song but a friend got there before us  I lurrrrvvvvveee Hugh rant - I like a bit of posh, I like Ben Fogle too  

Your husband sounds like mine with his blackberry Wigs - he did the same after EC - can't believe your EC and ET is so soon! feeling a bit left out now everyone cycling soon but me 

Oh and I didn't get to go and sunbathe, weather went mental then started raining 

Hi Sue  

Oh and another waffle - why do some of you weirdo.... rm i mean ladies prefer to stick the 'fanny candles' up the rear end??    I would sooooo not want to do that  the ones I take are like a cream pessary - are these the same that you recommend to go in the back door instead?       

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I didn't have candles, I had little balls!  The little  kept escaping!

Sue


----------



## Lilly123 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi all - I am here.... just been taking a break from all ttc business which has been good. We have decided to delay IVF for another year..financially and emotionally not ready right now.. who knows.. i may change my mind in a few months lol

sorry for not writing personal messages but thought i would drop in and say hi.

wishing u girls all the best of luck on your journeys and i will pop in from time to time

Big hugs

xxxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

You girls do make me laugh

Zuri: My cyclogest are like little hard tampons so can easily go in either hole!! I chose the back because I suffer from thrush and didn't want to do anything to encourage it. Your DH sounds like mine with his grumbles, mine was on the phone earlier barking commands at me because we were having a new carpet fitted!

Wiggs: My EC will be the same time as yours   it will be lots of fun to share a room. My DH is even worse he went out to get a sandwich and completly missed the cons coming round. Without spoiling it anymore for Zuri I am with you on the Apprentice, totally unfair result, I hate that stupid git with the braces!

Sue: Balls?? How do they work then?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Harriet_LF said:


> Sue: Balls?? How do they work then?


Oh Harriet, I was trying to give as much information as I could without giving too much information, but as you asked...... 

They are just as I said, round balls. It is a case of balancing them on the end of the finger and, urm.... inserting them in the front passage as far as you can!

I apologise for the graphic nature of this post, it isn't my fault! 

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

mine were easy they were just plastic pipettes you insert then squeeze the end and the cream deposits internally - no probs, not sure i'd like the balls Sue!! i'd feel like I was supposed to be in some thai sex club popping them out at some dodgy businessman   

Lilly stick around even if you are postponing for a year - if anything I am sure we'll make you laugh 

Clom thanks for accepting me on ** - your pooch is adorable!! 

Glad we made you laugh Harriet   xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

On no, Zuri I'm sooooo sorry, I can't believe you've avoided anything to do with the apprentice all day and then I come along and ruin it for you    A little bit of me thinks it's quite funny because it's the sort of thing I do, typical foot in mouth syndrome    It's still a really good episode anyway. Do you watch the one afterwards with Adrian Chiles when he has the fired person in the studio, that always makes me laugh too.
I can't say I ran for an hour because if I was running to beat a time then I would be doing myself an injustice but as I was running to test my stamina and see how long I could go for I would be cheating myself - sad I know but these minutes really do make a difference. We've got a half marathon, middle of June which I've done a few times before. Since the last time I am completely out of shape and as I know that running works for me in terms of weight loss I thought I try and get back into it again. DH, my dad and brother will do it so I'm going to train for it, I probably won't end up doing it as the 2ww will end 2 wks beforehand which will mean that I won't have run for at least a month, but it will keep my mind focussed on something. Also I had loads of whingey people to deal with at work yesterday so it helped me get rid of my bad mood.

Not sure about those little ball things Sue, don't think I could cope with them    They obviously work though so that's the main thing. Do you have to carry on using them?? I've got a stockpile of cyclogest here because they always prescribe way too much and as I never get past the end of the 2ww there loads left over   

Hi Lilly, you're more than welcome to stick around, as you can see a lot of our chatter revolves around everything else other than IF, gets a bit too much otherwise.


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Harriet, first time I wouldn't let my dh go out to get anything so he had to starve, in the end I shared my sandwich with him. Second time I made sure that he took some food in with him, thing is he ate it whilst I was in theatre and still ate half of my lunch    Next time, things will be different    I'm going for the chocolate cake and I don't share chocolate


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Knew your evil sense if humour would find that funny wiggs


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

_**Sue gets her waterproofs on and crawls down in the gutter looking for Zuri's mind* * _

What do you know about Thai sex clubs? 

Clom - let me know if you want to add me to your ******** friends!

Wiggy - good luck with the training, I have got to admire you stamina.

I had to insert 2 balls, 3 times a day during the 2ww. Once I got the BFP I reduced to 2 balls twice a day for 3 days, and then 2 balls just once a day for a further 3 days. I waited until I was at home before I did them because to try to do it in a toilet cubicle at work was impossible!

DH playing on the Wii, I am just chillin' watching him. Nothing on TV tonight.

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

2 balls 3 times a day, blimey    I feel quite fortunate that it's just one each night before bed.

Oh Zuri you know me so well, ok I admit I laughed out loud and am still chuckling now    I'm such an evil friend aren't I!?!?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Just what I've heard in passing Sue  sorry I'm in a very mischievous mood today  x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Wish we had nothing on our telly tonight, DH's team is playing - AGAIN    This football season seems to be last FOREVER   

Sue, I think it must those websites that Zuri is on during the day      

Right better go and cook the tea, crab, prawns, mushrooms, garlic and rice with sweet chilli sauce in one tonight, won't take too long so might see you later


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Züri said:


> Just what I've heard in passing Sue  sorry I'm in a very mischievous mood today  x


No need to apologise - I love it! 

Wiggy - yes, I would be interested to see her internet activity!  Your dinner sounds absolutely delicious! I had noodles, sauce, chicken and salad - not very adventurous!

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening Everyone,

looks like while I was making fajitas you have been busy chatting away... and I must say I am both shocked and embarrassed and now keep thinking about thai sex clubs  better not let my DH read over my shoulder he may get the wrong idea about why I spend so much time on this website , and get some bedroom ideas I dont want to have to try and recreate   especially with cyclogest suppositories 

*Nicksy* its a nightmare the 2ww one minute imagining a BFP and the next a BFN, hope you are having a good hour at the moment 

*Zuri*   at you looking like a homeless bag lady lugging around your worldly belongings on your bike and then having to go back for your bed  , yes I work in the park opposite the wino park  Jersey had (until a week ago) a recipricol agreement with the UK so all treatment would have been free but A&E is free anyway, glad you didnt say you came to A&E and it was awful and everyone was horrid etc etc... thats what you normally get  .

Oh and Zuri I have cyclogest suppositories for 'fanny candles', they can go either end, when put in the front end it ends up like a messy fanny candle, when put in the back end it just disapears never to be seen again............. much better   but no I cant imagine putting an applicator in and squeezing cream in   , oh and as for *Sue's* balls 3 times a day it brought to mind sex balls to me and I wondered if they jiggled when you walked giving a little thrill  

*Harriet* what about if we combine Wiggy's book shop with my cake shop and everyone can sit around eating cake, drinking coffee and reading books, when we have this triple room for EC we can fanilise the plans, not sure how we are going to make much money with it, but we can iron out those small details later . It looks like I will be booking for next friday, so we will only be a day apart, I just need to get to EC this time  it was hard falling out half way thru while all my cycle buddies went on to blasts  (although I really wanted them to do well).

*Wiggy* so annoying that the computers are down at work  when will they be back up and running? I am very impressed that you ran for so long   I think I could make it to the end of the drive  , and it must be really good to clear your mind, Oh and I agree with you 100% on the apprentice *(stop reading now Zuri) * that useless other project leader most defintely should have gone and as for their totally useless soap that fell to pieces and left you covered in lumps of sticky hunny  what were they thinking  . Oh god I   that this time I make it to EC with you and Harriet    and we have 3 BFP    

The only problem with us sharing a room is that my DH will have to share it too   we had a double room last time as he is booked for stand-by SSR  

Well I had better go, *Sue* have fun with your balls tonight  , I am gonna ask for those I am feeling quite jelous  

*Clomidia* I got my **** into gear eventually and did just a little bit of work , what do you lecture in?

Pam


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

V. impressed that you've managed to get cracking with your work Pam, especially when there are so many other distractions around, Zuri, me, Harriet, Clom etc and that's before we even get to Sue and her balls   

My dh didn't produce a very good sample last time and he had to go and have another attempt, poor thing was [email protected] himself when the nurse said that if he had no luck that time there were other ways to retrieve the swimmers    I think that was enough for him to think twice this time around and cut down on the beers etc. Surprising what the letters SSR can do to a man   

Haven't a clue when our connection at work will be back up, the telecoms company said 7 - 10 days and my boss hit the roof    

Even if our EC isn't on the same day we'll definitely be in London the same time so perhaps you me and Harriet can get together for a coffee and compare desserts?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wiggy-

Yes I would love to, I guess we will have to take our DH with us or do you have somewhere to leave yours? I dont really apart from at my Aunts but that is an hour away by train  , maybe he can wonder and we can have some starbucks chocolate cake to compare  . Feeling anxious tonight, goodness know what about- not something I ever feel but to be honest am s****g myself about starting this cycle and it failing half way thru and then not being in London with you and Harriet, I almost dont wanna go ahead!!

Oh house news- got to share .... Oh you are messaging me on **      I will speak to you there and spare the others the boredom of my house saga   

Pam


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi to all 

Clomidia – Aswell as no s*x they also say no org&sms either  

Zuri – As first I was glad of no s*x but why is it when you cant have something you seem to want it more      

Wiggy – BIL is my sisters partner, erm no not sure about fitting the studying in maternity, DH and I have discussed that if its twins then i’ll put it on hold.

Sue – Have you finished your pesseries now then? When we got our positive I had a prescription to collect 35 days more worth, I have to do 1 twice a day still  

Pam – Glad you’ve managed to do some studying, would you like to do mine 

Hello to everybody else

Twinkle


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Twinkle* no orgasms    why? do they think the contraction will shoot them out? normal people have sex to get pregnant and that also involves orgasms   , think your clinic is just being a spoil sport  . Re the study, I got about 1/10 of one assignment done and have 2 to go before May 7th mid stimming   so no, sorry wont be able to do yours but am hoping I can persuade clomidia to do mine   for a little sum


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Pam - If Clomidia is offering i wonder if she would like to do mine lol

If everything is ok at scan next week then i dont think ill be able to stop DH having abit of  sorry tmi

Twinkle


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Twinkle*

Think mine wants some tonight and I dont have any excuse  , on the OCP? do you think that will work?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

glad mine is poorly!! you lot are sex mad   my libido I think was removed along with my fallopian tube  

night girls x


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Zuri - sorry but this may be to much information but whilst i was dr and stimmin i wasnt interested so its been ages since we had a bit    DH keeps trying but i keep giving him the information sheet and reminding him the nurse said no, the look on his face bless him - he says a man has needs, what does he think about us woman   keep joking that if its twins ill be to big and he may not get it for months  

You know what its like when something is out of your reach you want it more  

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Aaaah, good morning my sex mad friends, hope you all had a great bonk last night!  

I can just imagine the excuses, “sorry I haven’t completed my study assignment, I have been busy talking about pesseries”.  

Wiggy, when my DH couldn’t produce a sample for IUI they told him there was no other way of collecting swimmers.  At that moment I didn’t care what amount of pain they put him through as long as we got the swimmers!  What is SSR?

Pam, I think we all go through the stage when we are terrified of the cycle failing.  But think of the upside when it does work!  I will have everything crossed for you!  I just noticed your weight ticker, congratulations on your fabulous weight loss!  Don’t think you have to pay Clomi to do your assignment, we have enough on this thread to blackmail her into doing it!  

Twinkle, yes I have finished with the balls now, it was only for the 6 days after BFP.  It isn't the first time I have heard of people having to take them for a lot longer.  I am glad I didn't have to, the bloatiness really started to annoy me!

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sue* what were you doing up at 2am and now!!, when do you sleep? my DH has to have SSR Surgical Sperm Retrieval as he had a failed vasectomy reversal, it is quite a painful procedure under GA and then they hopefully get enough to freeze, maybe they only do it for IVF? Yes I agree, if I spent less time on here and more time studying I would finish my assignments better 

*Zuri* I dont feel like  any more either, just feel like so many other things going on in my head I dont have any interest for it, but trying to keep that from DH, not sure I am successful he asked last night i I was gonna talk and moan about things continually- think I was putting him off  

*Twinkle* keep waving that sheet  , can I have a photocopy for my next 2ww  

Morning everyone else, have work later so better get on 

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls - my mind is out of the gutter today you'll all be pleased to know!

Pam my poor hubby has been very patient but he'd be an every nighter if he had his way!! just feel exhausted thinking about it!  Sorry you are feeling nervous and anxious about this next cycle - I think it's normal - I swore i wanted a break from IVF and treatment but I am now starting to feel restless and it's only been about 10 days since my BFN! I think its the feeling of treading water and wasting time plus all you ladies are in treatment or about to start and I feel like I am twiddling my thumbs

Morning Sue - what were you doing up so late and early 

Twinks I think hubby wishes if something was out of my reach i'd want it more!  we weren't told no sex at ALL though during ANY of the treatment, they're very relaxed over here, oh go on drink a bottle of wine (as long as it's good quality) yeah have a few espressos a day it wont harm, oh have rampant sex every night it will be OK  surprised I wasn't told I could smoke 20 cigs a day too! - it's the European way - I do think the UK is getting too much like the states with scare mongering and pampering etc...

Can I come and join you girls on EC just to make me feel part of the 'in crowd'  it's great you are all going to be cycle buds together

Wiggs hope your internet connection gets sorted at work soon

Clom and Nicks how are you both doing, are you both in the 2nd week now? it's seeming to go very quick for you both

Morning Harriet xx how's it going? 

Morning everyone else xxx

Off to docs at lunch to discuss next steps!

x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals
REALLY quickie from me as my presentation is in 15 mins and I'm sitting here twiddling my thumbs trying not to let my nerves get the better of me... eeek! 
Sorry this is short and sweet, but you made me laugh so much with the pessary stories! To clarify, mine are like little bullets - 'wax bullets' eh? And I'm definitely a front-entrance kind a girl  
Much as I'd love to take you all up on you offer of doing your work for you I'm going to kindly decline 
 
Gotta go!!! 
PS 5 days til OTD


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Pam,  hayfever!  I can’t take anything for it.  I woke up and I was all blocked up, just couldn’t get back to sleep because my eyes were itchy and weepy.  I did get back to sleep eventually and woke up about 8am, good job I have a day off today!

Zuri – mind out of gutter?  Shame!  

Clomi – good luck with the presentation!

Just back from my scan.  Everything ok, saw a heartbeat.  Now it all seems real!  She said “oh here you can see the head, the arms etc etc”, but all I could see is a blob!  I suppose to the trained eye it is different!  I have seen scans on the internet and they look a lot clearer!  

It was my last scan with the infertility department so I am signed off there (until I decide to try for baby 2!) and next week I have to have another scan with the gynecologist, normally they wait 2 weeks between scans, but as I am going on holiday next weekend and will be therefore away that week they have made it next week. We have got the head gynacologist and next Wednesday is his last free spot next week!

I was surprised that I had the same type of scan that I usually have (you know when they stick the long thing up your whatsit!), I was expecting the stereotypical pregnancy scan with the thing that they move over the tummy.   I suppose a last one of those for old times sake!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Sue a scan and heartbeat seen already how amazing! you must have been so emotional! so how many weeks are you now?
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You know what Zuri, with all the emotion I forgot to ask when the due date is!  

According to the internet (putting all my dates into one of those thingies) I am 7 weeks, 4 days pregnant.

How are you doing today?

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Woohooooo, internet back    

Must be quick because I now have tonne of emails to get through  

Sue, wonderful news from your scan, have been thinking of you and wondering what time it was/is. Great that you have another one so soon. I imagined that they would scan your belly rather than taking the scenic route, but I guess going through what we do we're just not fazed by things like that anymore   
I'm guessing you couldn't sleep last night thinking about it.....

Clom, good luck, hope they see sense and give you all the funding, you go girl    

Hey Zuri, Pam, Twinks, Nicks, Lilly and everyone.

Have to get up for the red-eye in the morning, alarm goes off at 5am    I'm just not an early bird. But am looking forward to the weekend


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sue* all early pregnancy scans are a thingy up, so you probably will have a few more, I dont think they can see it yet on normal u/s scan. thats fab news to see a hb  I am so pleased for you 

Got to go to work so bye for now x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Wig* just PM'd you, oh and did you see Annes news


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Morning Girls

Sue: Great news that you saw a heartbeat today, that is great inspiration for us all. If you are 7 weeks pg you should start to get morning sickness soon, which will probably also make you feel more reassured. Such a shame that the hayfever is keeping you up

Pam: I hope that we all get to EC. I am quite superstitious about it so try to just concentrate on one step at a time. I even keep my drugs hidden away until they are needed. If it helps I am terrified too, probably even more than the first time. I was just worried about the 2WW and that awful feeling when you get a BFN, especially as all my tests have been negative but now I am also worried that I won't respond. We have to stay positive for each other

Zuri: good luck at your appointment this afternoon. I am exactly the same as you, I hate it when I am not having treatment because I feel like I am wasting time. If you feel ready maybe just give it another go, its been quite a while since your first proper go so you are probably ready physically.

Twinkle: Hope that you are ok today

Clomidia: Good luck for your presentation, is that for the funding application?  I used to work in research before selling out to pharma so I know how tricky it is to get funding. 5 days to OTD woo hoo, you are very nearly there. Are you going to test early at all??

Nicksy: Is it 5 days for you as well?

Wiggster: Hows it going for you today? I have given up asking for my karyotyping results, I have a f-up next wed so hopefully they will be ready by then. Apparently the DNA frag are available but they won't give them to us until the Dr has reviewed them and she is away. I hope this doesn't mean that its bad news! Oh dear I have got very negative this week. Where are you off to at 5am?

Does anyone have anything nice planned for this weekend?


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG Sue - a heartbeat! wow! I was thinking of you this morning and wanted to wish you good luck!!! (I'm afraid I ended my post really quickly as a colleague walked in - and I was on HER computer!) 
I am all emotional just thinking about you ... so wonderful! 

How's everyone else? Zuri? Been madly carrying any other large pieces of furniture on a bicycle today?  
Love your pic on ** - and yes, happy to be friends with anyone else  

How's Kat? Not long now til your appointment! 

How's Twinks? I really can't believe that about 12 weeks - that's inhumane!!   (were they serious?)  

Pam - glad to hear you got some work done  

Harriet, Weds will be here in no time for you - except for me as that's test day so it'll take FOREVER   
DH said this morning he wanted to test    HE is the sensible one!!! But we are agreed, we are going to wait

Nicks, how are you doing cycle buddy? Are you going   yet? 

Wiggie, can I come to the get together in London too...   

Lilly, stay  
My presentation went great - I'll know on Monday! So it's all go for me next week! 
As for today, all the horrible cramps and everything from yesterday are gone   I am feeling absolutely fine now... normal...  

Gotta go again - friend is here!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sue have you done the due date calculator on here where you put the egg collection day in and it gives you due date? it's on the main page in the left hand column

Pam - saw Annes news this morning so so gutted for her, she was my cycle buddy on my fresh cycle she had EC same day as me and was gutted for her when they didn't fertilise then also poor girl 

Clom no not been carrying any more heavy loads on my bike today  although just been to Aldi again (think I am addicted the the bargains there) but hubby was with me this time and we were going to gt another bargain sun bed but they had run out of the colours i wanted - i would have made him carry it back this time tho   glad you like my ** pic  it's from my wedding morning, nice and attractive nora batty stylee 

Harriet just been to see my doc and had a good old talk through everything, discussed the immunes testing, he got a bit prickly I think its because he knows what he's doing and doens;t like being questioned and i suppose that's fair enough - anyway he doesn;t think it's worth doing the immunes now and should wait and see how i respond to a couple more cycles - after all i have only really had 1 fresh cycle so far - he recommends i should lose about 10kg as it helps apparently to lose a small amount slowly rather than crash diet and get don to a recommended target so he says if I can lose 10kilo before next cycle it will also reduce the amount of drugs i need and he said obese women produce extra estrogen (sp) or something and it can have a negative effect - so his next cycle times are July, Sept or Nov so think we're going to go for the September cycle so will start OCP end of July - need to confirm with him by the end of June i we are to do the September cycle - I need a break mentally and we also need to save money again - plus he is going to put me on only menopur which is cheaper than Gonal F - he hopes to put me on only 150 menopur which seems a low dose but thats only if I get the weight off - if i don;t then may need a slightly higher dose due to the weight

Ah well that was my appointment update meant for you all but ended up waffling about it on my post to Harriet 

Wiggs glad you got internet back - where are you going tomorrow? 

Right of to have lunch, lettuce leaves i think 

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

That sounds like good news Zuri and July will be here before you know it. I didn't find menopur too bad, I was on a dose of 225 ius, 150 does seem a bit low. I have decided that if this cycle doesn't work we will also have to have a break so probably won't cycle again until about Sept  / Oct time. Anyway I mustn't think about that because it will work!

Clomidia: Glad your presentation went well


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Zuri, sounds like your follow-up went well. I sort of agree with your dr about immunes, it is quite early to dive in with loads of (expensive) tests, though I understand your need to do everything that you can. I'm not sure our Dr would have offered them had we not insisted. Logistically it's quite difficult for us doing tx as we are not physically in London which is why we wanted to answer some questions before we carried on.
It seems that we with the spring weather you are out and about getting exercise on your bike so hopefully this will work towards you losing some kilo's and you won't have to feel like you are dieting too much. I know that it can be difficult getting yourself out there, well it is for me, but exercise does have a positive effect on our moods as well, a two for the price of one if you like   

Harriet, guess what they have received our karyotyping result - hoorah    I just called the nurse, it wasn't my favourite one, but she said that they are both normal. Just waiting for my fragile x chromosome test now and that will be it. Am waiting for Dr to call so I can find out how he wants to treatmet me for this cycle, hopefully it will just be the steriods.

We're in Manchester for the weekend, watching the Dancing on Ice tour tomorrow night and a football match on Sunday afternoon and then flight back home Sunday night. I'm sure that there'll be a bit of spare time for some shopping too!

Clom, sounds like your presentation went well today, lets hope for lots of positive outcomes for you next week    

Pam, I haven't been on Lister since earlish this morning so haven't caught up with Ann, will do though sounds like it's not good news, poor thing, she's been really through it this year.

On a positive note I have cruised a few boards to be nosey and see what some old buddies are up to and I have come aross 2 bfps today    So it does work girlies, I'm saying this more for myself, but thought that good news is always welcome.

Nicksy, how are you doing?? I hope that you're staying away because business is booming   

Catch you all later, fab day by the way


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Wiggs - great news about your karyotyping. Thats the things that worry me the most. Have a great trip this weekend. Enjoy the shopping!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Wiggy, great news about the results. One less thing to worry about and it sounds like you'll be starting this cycle really soon now! It must be quite a juggling match sorting out flights and everything else around tx.  

Zuri, glad you had a chat with the doc and that you have a 'plan'.    I always think it's great to have a plan.  10ks will come off easy enough once you put your mind to it - it's for a very good cause after all! And all this hot weather you're getting, you won't want to be eating much but salads...    I was told in September to lose about 3-4 kilos, which I think is about half a stone, but I lost about 10-11lbs in the end, so more than I needed to. Exercise every day was the absolute key. And I moved my 'big' meal to lunchtimes and just had a sandbo in the evenings. 

Harriet, I've nothing planned this weekend now; hubby is out all day tomorrow so I'm going to chill.. .and probably bake something! Sunday we were supposed to be meeting friends but I've cancelled now as it's just too close to test day to know how I'll feel (it'll be 2 weeks since EC on the Monday so pretty close to AF-time)  What about you?  

My friend called with her dog and we took both doggies to the common nearby which, considering all the rain we had lately, was full of muck! It was hilarious! My little fella was FILTHY (small white dog + puddles = grey doggie!) but he loved it. So the back of my car is now pretty mucky too and I threw him into the shower when we got home. He's now nice and shiny again - and having a nap from all the excitement! Hmmm, think I could do with a nap too! 

For the rest of today I'm very tempted to open the bargain Cadburys easter egg I bought for 50p in Sainsbury's this morning .... v v tempting! 

Love to all xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Dr just called back and is going to send me a px for steriods. Apparently I will start them on day 7 of stimms.

One thing I forgot to mention was that last night I realised that I have missed one day ocp    I'm not sure that it really matters, what do you girlies think?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just a quickie as about to go out - i missed one day on OCP wiggs and emailed my doc and he said not to worry - exciting about starting steroids!! one thing my doc told me today (can't remember if i mentioned this above) but because of my already sizable lard @rse frame (my words not his) then having steroids would be a bad idea for me as you put weight on and i can not afford to put any more weight on 

That bargain easter egg sounds nice Clom very jealous


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

i don't think it will matter wiggy, its just supposed to stop you ovulating but it doesn't matter if you do.


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wraakgodin said:


> I can just imagine the excuses, sorry I haven't completed my study assignment, I have been busy talking about pessaries.


Sue - my tutors a man so don't think he would understand. Don't get me wrong I don't mind still taking the pessaries if it gets me want I want, but they do rule you're like a bit, having to insert morning and evening then lay down for 20 minutes, although this morning was lovely DH had worked night shift last night so called down to him when he got in this morning to bring me breakfast in bed as I couldn't get up for 20 minutes. Glad everything went OK at your scan you've given me hope for mine next week, and prepared me for another of those scans, well none of us have any dignity left so whats a few more  

Pam - Of course you can have a copy always a pleasure to help a fellow lady 

Clomidia - My pessaries sound like yours, and I'm definitely a front entrance girl. 5 days until OTD thats gone fast, but not for you I imagine. Yes they must of been serious as its on an information leaflet that we was given as well. Glad to hear your presentation went well.

Zuri - I find losing weight easier then the weather is warm, as I usually eat alot of salads, good luck

Hi to Harriet, Wiggy, Nicksy

Well im glad its friday at last had a horrible day at work today and couldn't wait to finish

Twinkle x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191418.0

Emxx


----------

